# Endur's Expedition to Castle Ravenloft



## Endur (Oct 24, 2006)

Expedition to Castle Ravenloft

OOC thread: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=178371
Rogues Gallery thread: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=178372

Current players include: 
Isida Kep'Tukari: Lia Nailo, Elf Ranger
Goddess FallenAngel: Alessandra Exaultiacien, Human Cleric of Pelor
Rhun: Skorl Darkskull, Half-Orc Barbarian/Fighter
Voadam: Jack Morrow, Half-Elf Ranger 
Pyrex: Nikolai, Human Sorceror
Hafrogman: Cedric, Human Rogue
Dirk: Ricven Spellhand, Human Hexblade
Ivid: Dareios, Human Fighter
IndustryGothica: Willow, Elf Druid/Rogue


----------



## Endur (Oct 24, 2006)

The Weary Horse Inn

To seasoned adventurers such as yourselves, this is but another dull tavern in another dull town in some nameless province.  It is but another passage of time between the challenges of true adventuring.  Such is the doldrum of existence – waiting for another opportunity.

Outside the Inn, a fog lies over the town this evening, draping everything in its clammy grasp.  The damp cobbled street shines as the light of street lanterns dances across the slick stones.  The cold fog chills the bones and shivers the souls of anyone outside.

Yet inside these tavern walls the food is hearty and the ale is warm and frothy.  A fire blazes in the hearth and the tavern is alive with the tumbling voices of country folk.  The local customers keep their voices low, and the even the clinks of the mugs seem subdued as the fog gathers outside.  

When the door opens, every head in the tavern turns.  Even the flagons of ale silence themselves.  The tavern door swings open.  Framed by the lamp-lit fog, a form strides into the room.  His heavy, booted footfalls and the jingle of his coins shatter the silence.  His brightly colored clothes are draped in loose folds about him and his hat hangs askew, hiding his eyes in the shadows.  Without hesitation, he walks to the center of the room and stands proudly in a wide stance with folded arms.

His accented voice speaks, “I have been sent to deliver this message to the heroes amongst you.  If you have honor, you will travel to my master’s aid at first light.  It is not advisable to travel the Svalich woods at night, the dark forests of Barovia are filled with wolves.”  

He pulls from his tunic a sealed letter, addressed to “Saviors.”  He drops the letter on the table.  “Take the west road from here some thirty miles through the Svalich woods.  There you will find my master in Barovia.”

Amid the continued stares, he strides to the bar and says to the wary barkeep, “Fill the glasses, one and all.  Their throats are obviously parched.” 

 He drops a purse heavy with gold on the counter and leaves.

The babble of tavern voices resumes, although somewhat subdued.  The letter is lying on the table before you.  Dated yesterday, the ink is still not dry and the parchment is crisp.  The seal is of a crest you do not recognize.

_
Barovia.  The worms creep beneath our floors and our streets, they feast on the flesh of our dead.  High in the castle, the once lord is no longer, the new lord is not yet, without form, void.  All is void and vanity.

Ireena, Ireena, Ireena!  Long have I kept you at my side, long will I keep you close to my heart!  Save my Ireena!

I am the Burgomaster.  The Master!  Kolyan am I!  Soon the worms will feast on me!

Come!  Do not tarry!
_


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Oct 27, 2006)

Bump.


----------



## Endur (Oct 28, 2006)

As a member of the lightbringers, Nikolai has studied magical items that are useful for bringing light.  One such legend (Knowledge Arcana) concerns the legendary Sunsword.

The first of the Sun Blades, the Sunsword is a mighty weapon against evil and darkness.  This silver Bastard Sword is reputed to be particularly potent against undead, especially vampires like the ones that slew Nikolai's family.  

This relic has been lost for centuries.  But Nikolai thinks it might be somewhere in the general region of the Inn he is staying at now, perhaps even in this nearby land of Barovia.


----------



## Endur (Oct 29, 2006)

Alessandra Exaultiacien, as a member of the Lightbringers Guild, knows (Knowledge Religion) that the Lightbringers are pledged to fight undead where ever the undead are, tracking them down if necessary.  Every member commits to destroy a certain number of undead per year (the member decides what his or her quota is).  Most large cities have temples affiliated with the Lightbringers.  Each temple is affiliated with its own branch of the Lightbringer organization and there is no central hierarchy.


----------



## Endur (Oct 31, 2006)

Cedric has never met anyone from Barovia, but he has heard (Gather Information) that the misty Svalich woods surrounding Barovia are full of dangerous wolves.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 31, 2006)

Skorl downs his ale in one quick pull, his beefy hand large enough to nearly hide the mug that he drinks from. "Thirty miles. Sound like fine hike." The large half-orc then reaches to refill his mug, not noticeably impressed or stunned by the appearance of the man with the accent.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Oct 31, 2006)

Dareios yawns soundly and scratches his back.

"Strange fellows live in these lands, don't they? - And their writing style is rather superb!"

He laughs for a moment, then glances at Skorl, a bit irritated. "Are you implying that you want to follow the orders of this mad letter?"


----------



## Rhun (Oct 31, 2006)

The half-orc shrugs his muscular shoulders at Dareios' questions. "Sure...brisk walk through forest. Good for heart." Skorl thumps a fist against his chest. "And," the warrior points to the heavy bag of coins that had been dropped on the counter, "they got gold!"


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 31, 2006)

Cedric wanders over and picks up the letter, skimming over it briefly while he considers the contents.  He nods lightly at the comments voiced by the other travels discussing the missive.

"This letter is indeed mad, as is, I expect, the poor soul who wrote it.  But he certainly seems to need help most desperately.  A nice brisk hike as you say, sounds like fun.  The wolves will pace us, keeping us honest in our exercise.  I think I'll go with you."

He sits back down, near the half-orc and nods his greetings before considering the human.

"Well, are you going to join us?"


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Oct 31, 2006)

The mercenary grins for a moment, then stands up, stretches his muscles and takes up his sword and shield. "Those wonderful Barovian nights... Vampires, worgs and all kind of undead, according to the local peasants. A mad burgomaster surely lusting for his lost concubine. I have seen worse." He grins again.

"Well, friends of slaughter and laughter, I am ready if you are!"


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 31, 2006)

Stopping off at the bar to get his mug refilled at the behest of the messenger, Nikolai walks over to where the others are gathered around the parchment and picks it up to have a look.

Hoisting his glass in salute, Nikolai introduces himself "Good to meet you all; my name is Nikolai, and if you'd not mind my company I'd travel to Barovia with you in the morning."


----------



## Dirk (Oct 31, 2006)

Rick stands up slowly and readjusts his armor. Taking his now empty mug over to the table to see the people who are answering the letters call.

"Good eye half-orc, I too noticed the large sum of gold. I'm currently without occupation and low on funds. I could use some gold to line my pocket. I'm Rick Swordhand, mercenary or sorts. I'm ready to make some gold when you all are." 

Rick takes a seat and reads over the letter. Then signals for a waitress for one of those free ales the letter carrier payed for.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 31, 2006)

The half-orc downs another mug of ale, and looks over the gathering with eyes like cold granite. He smiles toothily. "I Skorl Darkskull. We take walk to Barovia. Kill bad things. Get paid."


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 31, 2006)

Nikolai grins, sliding his mug towards the other empties for the waitress to refill.  "I believe our tall, dark and succinct compatriot of ours has the right of it."


----------



## Voadam (Oct 31, 2006)

A man in a dark green cloak in the corner pushes back his hood. The slightly pointed ears reveal he holds more than a little elven blood in his veins. He does not look old but white streaks his hair and parts of his skin are palely discolored. It is as if he has suffered frostbite in the past, although the patterns are suggestive of claw marks. "*I know the forest wolves that run through the night. My name is Jack Morrow, I'm a hunter*." He indicates the unkempt elven woman at the table next to him "*This is Willow. We are both familiar with woodlore and the dangers that run under the moon*." Both seem to have lived rough lives in the wilderness. Jack's bow leaning against the wall behind his seat looks to be of excellent quality though.


----------



## Dirk (Oct 31, 2006)

Rick stands and reaches his arm out to the Jack. 

"Always good to have someone who knows the local terrain. Would you and your friend be joining us in what out orcish friend so elagantly put earlier as walking and killing on our way to Barovia?"

Rick nods at Willow and takes his seat again. If Jack accepts Rick asks him to join him at the table.


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 31, 2006)

Cedric nods his greetings to those joining the merry little gathering at the table.  He looks around at the faces of his soon to be companions.  He finishes with his eyes on the man in the green cloak.

"Well you and your friend there make six, a goodly number.  But never let it be said that I was not one to share."

With that he turns to look at the rest of the tavern's crowd.

"Any of the rest of you want to come along?  A refreshing walk.  A little bit of excitement.  Should be great fun."


----------



## Dirk (Oct 31, 2006)

Rick stands aside the cleric and says in a merry voice.
"Yes, all the more to help us fight." 

Then his voices deepens and becomes serious
"But I warn you carry your own weight or be cast aside. No room for the weak."

Sitting down and addressing the group.
"Might I suggest we leave at first light, should go easier that way."

Rick then sits back and sips on his newly arrived free ale listening to the conversations and tring to catagorize his new companions in his mind.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 1, 2006)

Dirk said:
			
		

> Rick stands and reaches his arm out to the Jack.
> 
> "Always good to have someone who knows the local terrain. Would you and your friend be joining us in what out orcish friend so elagantly put earlier as walking and killing on our way to Barovia?"
> 
> Rick nods at Willow and takes his seat again. If Jack accepts Rick asks him to join him at the table.




Jack grips Rick's arm in greeting and nods his head. Jack pulls up two chairs. One for himself and one for Willow.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 1, 2006)

Willow sits in the corner watching the goings-on through the tangled mass hanging down over her eyes.  Her skeletal fingers gently stroke the head of a rather large snake, partly coiled around her quarterstaff and then draped over her narrow shoulders.  As Jack greets the other patrons of the Weary Horse and pulls out a chair for her, Willow gets up and slowly makes her way to her friend's new table, craning her neck over a few shoulders to get a look for herself at this note.  Without a word, still stroking the snake's head, she sits in the chair Jack has readied for her.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 1, 2006)

Dareios, obviously a bit overwhelmed by the many adventuring volunteers, sits down again and waves the innkeeper near to serve ale to him and his new companions. 

"I am Dareios, from Brindinford. If there's honour in it, I will lend you my sword."

He nods to Skorl and Rick. "I think I have seen you two in an earlier moment. You don't look exactly like Gnolls, so I assume we were fighting on the same side."

The he addresses to the others: "Any idea what we can expect from now on? - I, for what it's worth, have never heard of this place, but in creepy fireside tales."


----------



## Dirk (Nov 1, 2006)

Rick reaches into a small metal containter hanging from his bag and pulls out Boo but cradles him in his hands very preotectively and never lets his eyes off the snake wrapped around Willow. Rick interjects into the conversation at this point.

"Willow, is it, if we are to be travelling together please make note of Boo. Boo is mine and mine alone and he will not be food for the snake. I was just making all of you aware of Boo's mighty presence."

He then set Boo on his lap with a cracker and pets him softly. 

"Dareios I believe I was there slaying the vile Gnolls with you and now that you bring it up I recall a larger person wrecking havoc against the Gnolls as well." Nods to Skorl. "As far as whats going to happen I know 3 things. We have to get to Bravoria which means wolves to fight in the woods, we then help this poor fellow out in the note, then we get paid. I am glad our numbers grow steadily, that will make the job go by faster and easier." 

Rick then sit and listens continueing to evalute his new companions and peting Boo.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 1, 2006)

Skorl nods in agreement with Dareios' and Rick's memories. "Yah, I kill gnolls. Bad folk."


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 1, 2006)

Cedric gives the mighty Boo a strange look, almost opening his mouth to ask about the hampster. . . but then he thinks better of it as he comes to the realization that he almost certainly doesn't want to know.

He looks between Dareios, Rick and Skorl for a moment.

"I see some of you know each other already.  My name is Cedric, it will be honor to join with you in this endeavor.  Setting off at dawn does seem like a good idea, starting off fresh tomorrow."


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 1, 2006)

Dirk said:
			
		

> "Willow, is it, if we are to be travelling together please make note of Boo. Boo is mine and mine alone and he will not be food for the snake. I was just making all of you aware of Boo's mighty presence."




"Slithergleam prefers more than your pet can offer, I think.  He is safe, I can assure you," Willow responds the snake nudges her cheek with its own.


----------



## Dirk (Nov 1, 2006)

Rick nods in agreement towards Cedric. Then looks toward Willow.

"Good, then we shall have no problems on our adventures together. Boo and I shall retire for the night if no else has any other ideas or suggestions..." 

OOC: I'm going to wait for more responses before Rick leaves the table.


----------



## Endur (Nov 1, 2006)

Although some of the other tavern goers ignore the letter and the man's proclamation, everyone is happy to drink to his health, the health of the burgomaster, and whoever this Ireena is.

None of the tavern-goers claim to have ever visited Barovia, other than the man who dropped off the gold and the letter.  The fearsome reputation of the Wolves of the Svalich Woods keeps travelers away.  Some say the wolves are supernatural.  

The bartender spats, and adds, "It is a good thing that Vistani brought gold to buy drinks.  Who would visit Barovia for any other reason?  Ancient curses, gloomy weather, and vicious wolves plague Barovia."

Amongst the many drinkers who examine the letter are three more members of the Lightbringers.  The famous warrior Mathilda, and her followers Ashlyn and Thendrick.  All three wear white cloaks emblazoned with Pelor's holy symbol and have longswords sheathed at their side.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 1, 2006)

Skorl continues to drink and laugh at the rumors concerning this "Barovia." He smiles widely, proudly showing his fangs. "If wolves bite, I bite back!"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 1, 2006)

*Lia Nailo, female elf ranger*

From near the fire, a slender elf woman with bright golden hair rises to examine the letter.  She wears the armguards of an archer, has a very faint set of thin scars on her neck, like scratch marks, but has the fresh face of a child.  She flashes a guarded smile to the others in the room, nodding to Jack as a fellow elven archer.

"While the Master may be mad, that doesn't mean he doesn't need help.  There are strange tales of Bavoria... it sounds like a place in dire need of Saviors.  I am Lia Nailo, and my bow will be bent for a worthy cause like this.  And I welcome all of you eager souls; for one can have no worthier companions than those willing to take on a hero's task," she says in a musical voice.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 1, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "While the Master may be mad, that doesn't mean he doesn't need help.  There are strange tales of Bavoria... it sounds like a place in dire need of Saviors.  I am Lia Nailo, and my bow will be bent for a worthy cause like this.  And I welcome all of you eager souls; for one can have no worthier companions than those willing to take on a hero's task," she says in a musical voice.




The others might perceive that Dareios blushes as he notices the beautiful elf. "Mylady..."  And he bows...


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 1, 2006)

Dirk said:
			
		

> "Dareios I believe I was there slaying the vile Gnolls with you and now that you bring it up I recall a larger person wrecking havoc against the Gnolls as well." Nods to Skorl. "As far as whats going to happen I know 3 things. We have to get to Bravoria which means wolves to fight in the woods, we then help this poor fellow out in the note, then we get paid. I am glad our numbers grow steadily, that will make the job go by faster and easier."




Dareios, distracted from his crush for the elven woman for a moment, pats Skorl on the shoulder and raises his glass to Rick. 

"I know a true Legionaire when I see one. It will be an honour to fight at your side again. Gnolls or worgs or whatever beastmen may await us, this sword" he draws his weapon and points into the air "will win them all!"


----------



## Dirk (Nov 1, 2006)

Rick follows suit and raises his glass.

"To the Lightbringers, Suffer no false life."

Rick finishes off his free ale on the toast and sits back down. He too notices the new companions that come and decides to stay at the table.

"Well more companions have joined us, Boo and I can stay awake until we have met everyone who will be joining us to Barovia."


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 2, 2006)

"Mathilda? It is an honor to meet you," A soft voice speaks from near the table. A blonde woman dressed in casual blue robes, but wearing a fine mace at her hip and a golden holy symbol of Pelor around her neck smiles and bows to the famous Lightbringer who had examined the letter. She then turns to the table and scans the letter herself, her mouth turning down in a frown. "The man does indeed seem to be mad," she murmurs, perhaps to herself. "Are you all going?" She smiles around the table. "My name is Alessandra."


----------



## Endur (Nov 2, 2006)

Mathilda, a tall woman with red-hair, responds to Alessandra, "Nice to meet you too, Alessandra.  May your deeds bring more light every day." 

Mathilda and her companions leave the common room of the inn, going up the stairs to their room.


A drunk at the bar points at Boo, and says, "Evil beware!  He's armed to the teeth and packing a hamster!"

A second drunk replies, "Terrible hamster justice will be wrecked upon the forces of evil!"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 2, 2006)

Ivid said:
			
		

> The others might perceive that Dareios blushes as he notices the beautiful elf. "My lady..." And he bows...



  Lia smiles at the young man and bobs her head at him.  "I'm glad to know that chivilary still exists in the world... or at least in this tavern.  My name is Lia," she says with a smile.  







			
				Endur said:
			
		

> Mathilda, a tall woman with red-hair, responds to Alessandra, "Nice to meet you too, Alessandra.  May your deeds bring more light every day."
> 
> Mathilda and her companions leave the common room of the inn, going up the stairs to their room.
> 
> ...



 Lia hides her laughter behind a hand at the drunks' comments.  Well... they _were_ pretty funny.


----------



## Dirk (Nov 2, 2006)

Rick gives and obvious false laugh as he gets to his feet.

"Pathetic men who can't hold their ale shouldn't make comments to someone they know nothing about. You mock my hamster fine, If you want to finish this outside I would be more than happy to accomadate the both of you."

Rick smiles and taps the hilt of his sword. Then looks at the table real fast and says "Dont worry, i wont kill them, just help them sleep of that ale."

Rick walks to the door and looks at the drunks

"After you"


----------



## Endur (Nov 2, 2006)

The first drunk replies, "The hamster would go for my eyes.  My eyes!"

The second drunk replies, "I have felt the burning stare of his hamster and will change my ways!"


The drunks head in the opposite direction of Ricven Swordhand and Boo.


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 2, 2006)

Cedric lingers behind, keeping an eye on Ricven.  They didn't need a tavern brawl, duel or assault charges to start off their new journey.  He lets his breath out slightly as the drunks move away, keeping watch and hoping that his over zealous companion lets that settle the matter.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 2, 2006)

Skorl gives a hearty laugh at the drunks comments, and laughs harder at Ricven's reaction to the drunks. "No worry, friend Rick! I help protect hamster from drunks and wolves."


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 2, 2006)

Watching the potential confrontation between the drunks and Ricven resolve peacefully Nikolai laughs; "Seems your pet has quite a reputation Ricven."


----------



## Endur (Nov 2, 2006)

The rest of the night passes uneventfully.

An hour before sun up you heard a woman's voice shout from outside the inn, "For Pelor!  Onward to Barovia!", followed by the galloping of horses.

You assemble at first light in the common room of the inn, but you don't see quite as many people as you saw the night previously.  The night before as everyone was enjoying their ale, there were many boasts of heroism and bravery amongst the folk gathered in the inn.  Now at first dawn, the assembly consists of nine brave adventurers: Jack Morrow, Skorl Darkskull, Nikolai, Rick Swordhand, Cedric, Dareios, Willow, Alessandra Exaultiacien, and Lia Nailo.

The stable boy tells you that the warrior Mathilda and her followers Ashlyn and Thendrick left the inn in the darkness before the dawn, riding their horses hard on the road to Barovia.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 2, 2006)

Skorl pounds his open palm against his forhead. "Too much ale. Head hurts. Too early to wake up." Still, despite his protests, the half-orc is wearing his armor, and bears his weapons and gear. By all appearances, he is ready for the road.


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 2, 2006)

"Well, with Mathilda ahead of us, at least we should have clear roads into Barovia."

OOC: Before heading out, Nikolai will cast an _Extended Mage Armor_ and _False Life_, which probably doesn't come as a suprise to pretty much anyone.


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 2, 2006)

Cedric can only shrug at the news of Mathilda riding ahead.  She and her friends didn't seem very interested in the letter last night, perhaps they had other business in Barovia.  All in all, he hopes that this trip is not in vain.  He stretches his arms above his head as he steps out into the cool morning air, ready for the expedition.

"Don't worry Skorl, the morning air will soon wake you.  Nice brisk hike for us, right?"


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 2, 2006)

Alessandra shakes her head at the news of Mathilda riding out ahead as she takes the reins of her warhorse from the stableboy. She looks at the other eight adventurers outside the inn.

"Well, shall we ride together? There is safety in numbers, after all." With that, she mounts, swinging aboard heavily due to her fullplate, and waits for the others.


----------



## Dirk (Nov 2, 2006)

Rick walks out feeding Boo a cracker on his shoulder just as Nikolai started talking. 

"I hope there are some wolves left for us on the road."

Rick addresses the group.

"Thank you for you concern last night but not to worry. Boo is mighty and all will feel the burning stare of my hampster and change their ways. I knew the drunks the would cower away. I only threatened them to make you aware of Boo's power."

Looking towards Alessandra.

"Yes safety in numbers but I shall walk and Boo shall ride. Has everyone awoken yet?"

Rick places Boo in his hands. "See battle Boo, run Boo, run." With that he places Boo in his traveling case.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 3, 2006)

Alessandra looks over the group gathered in front of the tavern, just now noticing the lack of horses for most (all?) of the others. She smiles and shrugs. "I shall ride slowly, I am sure that she will enjoy the easy pace." She pats her horse on the neck.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 3, 2006)

Not one for a great deal of conversation, Willow waits patiently while the others prepare for the journey.  Once the group decides to leave, Willow will take her place near to the front, her crossbow dangling from her hip.  From behind, the others can see Slithergleam in his rightful place, coiled around the quarterstaff strapped to Willow's back.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 3, 2006)

Jack travels fairly light and is ready at Willow's side, the two look like they have journeyed far before together. The hamster coments bring a brief smile to his discolored face, leaving the impression that it has been a long time since he has been around levity.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 3, 2006)

Lia arrives downstairs fairly early, perhaps not as early as the sun-worshipers, but enough to claim an early breakfast.  She retires outside as soon as the sun is fully up, and spends several long moments with her arms outstretched, soaking in the sun's rays, asking quietly for the forces of nature to fill her with their bounty.  As her prayers end, a bright hawk dives from the sun to her arm.  Chortling, Lia scratches her hawk friend Sikilar, then transfers her to her shoulder.

She'll mount up on her pale horse, spending a few moments to quiet the beast before strapping her belongings down.  Now Sikilar grips the cantle of the saddle while Lia brings out her longbow and quiver, and straps her sword within easy reach.  As the group makes ready to go, Sikilar takes to the air, while Lia tries to stay near the middle of the group.


----------



## Endur (Nov 3, 2006)

At first light, the party moves out towards Barovia and the mad writer seeking saviors.

Jack Morrow, Skorl Darkskull, Nikolai, Rick Swordhand, Cedric, and Willow are walking.  

Dareios, Alessandra Exaultiacien, and Lia Nailo are riding on horseback at a casual pace.  

Sikilar, Lia's hawk companion, soars in the sky above the party.  On the ground, Strider, Dareios' friendly canine companion, barks and races around the party, eager to be off.

Approximately one and a half hours after the party leaves the inn, they enter the Svalich Woods on the Old Road that leads to Barovia.  

Strider growls at the woods and does not appear to be eager to enter.  The other animals are also apprehensive about entering the woods.

Jack Morrow and Lia Nailo find tracks that indicate that three riders on horseback entered the woods approximately two hours ago.  

Jack and Lia also find wolf sign, indications that a large pack of wolves has hunted and prowled over this area for years.  But they don't find any recent signs of wolves from the last day or two.  Willow thinks the wolf sign came from natural wolves, not the supernatural.  Willow thinks that the wolf packs in this area are probably nocturnal hunters.

As the party enters the woods, the Svalich woods begin to lose some of their imposing aspect and the various animal companions begin to act less frightened although they stay close to the humans.  The ancient forest consists of aspens, firs, and pines.  The tree tops are hidden by mists.

Wildlife thrives in the woods -- deer and rabbits especially.  Rats, which replace the usual peeping rodents, are strangely abundant.  Jack and Lia continue to find tracks of wolves and also black bears. Ravens and hawks cross the skies by day.  Songbirds also flit through the forests. 

The light mist in the forest has a variable impact on visibility, limiting visibility to 100' to 200' during the day.  

The Old Svalich Road climbs a pass, switchbacking to slow the ascent. From the vantage of the pass, the travelers can observe the Svalich Road as it leads into the fog-shrouded Village of Barovia. The road crosses the River Ivlis, then follows the river's course towards Barovia. A Castle is perched on a 1,000-foot precipice north of the road, brooding over the village.

Toward evening, as the party descends from the pass, they lose sight of the village as they find the mist turning into a fog with much more limited visibility.  

Black pools of water stand like dark mirrors about the muddy roadway.  A pall of thick, cold mist spreads over the ground.  Giant tree trunks stand guard on both sides of the road, their branches clawing at the mists.  In every direction, the fog grows thicker and the forest seems more oppressive.  

As dusk falls upon the party, they come upon a pair of open gates across the road.  Gray in the fog, high stone pillars loom up from the imposing woods on both sides of the road.  Huge iron gates hang from the stonework, dew clinging to their rusting bars.  Standing before the pillars are two stone statues of armed guardians with wicked polearms.  Their carved heads lie among the weeds at their feet, neatly broken from the stone shoulders.  

Strider howls at the sight of the open gates.

After a moment, you hear other howls from far off and deeper in the Svalich woods.  The howls of a wolf pack.  Willow believes that the wolves who responded to Strider's howl are several miles away.

The village of Barovia is hidden by the fog and the forest, but it must be very close now.  Perhaps it lies just beyond these ancient gates.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 3, 2006)

Dareios, who almost overslept the group's departure in the morning, has kept silent and onto himself for most of the day, though I react with friendliness when he is spoken to.

Should one of his companions tire or get exhausted, he will offer his horse, the black Dammerung.

He has observed Strider's nervous behaviour with growing unease and kept his sword out of the scabbard while following his dog.

He has tried to glance over to beautiful Lia some times, but blushed and looked away whenever she noticed.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

As the party arrives at these ancient gates, Dareios commands his dog to come to his side, and shouldn't he have done it earlier, dismount and walks towards the broken statues.

If possible, he will turn the heads of the statues and check if the faces are human.

If there's nothing unusual, he cleans his throat, and addresses the others:

"Let's go on. Spooky around here, isn't it? - I certainly would like to be out of the wilderness after nightfall."


----------



## Dirk (Nov 3, 2006)

"Boo and I are ready for a fight, The wolves run as the sight of hamster. Yes lets get into to town soon the wolves according to Willow are miles away and no threat. Maybe theres money to be made in town. Let press onward, but be wary this is a strange wood."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 3, 2006)

Skorl has easily kept pace with the group, moving fairly swiftly despite his armor and heavy pack. Indeed, he has often jogged ahead and then jogged back, just to "break a sweat" as he put it. Now, with the gate ahead and the wolves howling in the forest, he has slowed down, his eyes searching for any sign of danger.

"Wolves not scary. But fog dangerous. Could hide ambush. Keep ready!" Then, with a final look around, the half-orc moves forward, passing through the gates.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 3, 2006)

Willow moves up to the opening and looks through the other side, without actually walking through just yet.  She's hoping her elven sight will discover anything out of the ordinary.  Well, any _more_ out of the ordinary, anyway.

She leans forward at the waist a little, with one hand reaching out behind her, her bony fingers splayed into the air.  Jack recognizes this as a sign to hold, and be at the ready, but she doesn't bother explaining to the others.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 3, 2006)

Alessandra frowns at the scenery. "Quite a dreary place, is it not?" She touches her holy symbol with one gauntleted hand, then nudges her mount through the portal, following the half-orc.


----------



## Endur (Nov 3, 2006)

It will be dark soon.  Night may fall before the party reaches Barovia.  Is anyone using a light source?


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 3, 2006)

Cedric looks warily up at the headless statues as he follows the others through the gates.  He checks his sword in its sheath reflexively, but resists keeping it drawn as he walks into the fog.  Oddly, the thought of Boo scaring off wolves actually reassures him somewhat.  Or at least while he's laughing to himself, his mind isn't on the eerie surroundings.


[sblock=ooc]Cedric will pull out his everburning torch as needed to prevent stumbling over his own feet.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 3, 2006)

Skorl moves into the point position, ahead of the group. His companions' light will only spoil his darkvision, so he keeps it at his back.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 3, 2006)

Jack holds at Lia's gesture his hands ready to reach for his bow and arrows. His elven touched eyesight adjusts to the dark fairly easily and he listens intently, on alert now. The presence of rats in the woods instead of squirrels is . . . disturbing. It seems out of the natural order.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 3, 2006)

Dareios will light a torch if it gets really dark, but follow his elven companions as long as he can without any light. He will call for Strider to remain at his side, sword and silver axe ready.


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 3, 2006)

ooc: Doh!  Meant to buy an everburning torch to add to available lightsources but seem to have forgotten to do so...


As Cedric is the only one currently carrying a light source, Nikolai edges over towards him so he can see where he's going.



			
				Allesandra said:
			
		

> "Quite a dreary place, is it not?"



"It is indeed.  Let's keep moving, I'd rather not be out in this fog longer than necessary."


----------



## Dirk (Nov 3, 2006)

Dirk decides to unsheath his greatsword. Leaning into against his shoulder as he walks. He stays with group and focus on looking left and right outside the path for anything dangerous.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 3, 2006)

Once it gets dark, Alessandra will bring out her lantern, light it, and dismount, leading her horse so that it does not stumble.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 3, 2006)

Willow picks up her dangling crossbow and walks with the others through the gates.  She leaves her everburning torch in her pack, opting to use the light from the others' and keep a free hand.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 4, 2006)

As the others bring out their light sources, Lia's faint frown seems to leave her face.  This place was rather unnerving, on a deep and primal level.  The trees, the wolf tracks, the abundance of rats... it all spoke to her of a place that was not quite of _this_ world.  It brought to mind the old elven legends of the places where the dark fey held sway...

"I think I've had nightmares about a place like this before," Lia comments softly to the others.  Sikilar, uncomfortable in the dark, had come down to perch on her horse's saddle once the sun was down, and the hawk had her feathers slicked her to body in unhappiness.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 4, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "I think I've had nightmares about a place like this before,"




"It reminds me of what my home has become," Willow says to Lia in her own soft voice.  "A place filled once with vibrance, now turned into sickly shell filled with dispair."  Willow drops her head a little, and Jack probably notes the irony of Willow's statement that not only describes her former home, but Willow herself.


----------



## Endur (Nov 4, 2006)

Dareios turns the heads of the statues, and confirms that they once depicted human faces, although whatever force knocked the heads of the statues off the their bodys also marred the faces.  

The watchful members of the party do not see any evil forces lurking beside the road.  Nor do they see or hear any wildlife except for the occassional howl miles off in the distance.

After traveling another 800 feet down the Old Svalich Road, the forest opens up and becomes a plain.  

The party has entered the valley of Barovia at last.  Night falls as the party emerges from the ancient forest.

After following the road for another four hundred feet through increasingly dense fog, the party begins to see dark shapes emerging from the fog, the buildings of the village of Barovia.

Mist blanketed the village, smothering the streets and marooing the buildings, forming an archipelago of crumbling masonry in a gray, hopeless sea.

The streets are cloaked wtih mist, limiting vision to a few dozen feet at most.  

The buildings at the edge of town are dark without lights.  They look abandoned, burned out, or barricaded.  

Suddenly, a wave of bats, rats, and wolves emerge out of the darkness and move aggressively against the party.  The bats, rats, and wolves act in a strange manner, plodding forward rather than charging and silently without squeaks or growls.


----------



## Endur (Nov 4, 2006)

*Round 1*

Swarms of bats and rats and several wolves emerge from the fog and engage the party
Initiative
20: Lia Nailo dismounts and prepares to fire her bow at the oncoming animals
19: Jack Morrow fires an arrow at a wolf, hitting solidly with a blow that he thought would drop the wolf, but the wolf does not yelp or otherwise react in pain (10+9+1 point blank shot =20 hit, does not miss due to fog 20%, dmg 10)
18: Cedric takes a position prepareing for the oncoming animals
18: Alessandra Exaultiacien (holding lantern and horse)
17: Skorl Darkskull wades into the oncoming animals and swings his sword, slicing one wolf in half, but missing a second wolf because the second wolf moved slower than Skorl expected and Skorl was overwhelmed by a horrible smell (18+9=27 hit, dmg 16 cuts wolf in half, cleave 1+ miss)
12: Dareios waits for the oncoming wolves to get close enough to swing his battleaxe, but the wolves don't get close enough
12: Strider barks
12: Bats, Rats, and Wolves advance forward slowly.  A wave of rats crawls over Skorl (dmg 6, Fort save 7+ pass) and a wolf bites at Skorl but misses (6+).
10: Nikolai (_False Life, Mage Armor_) casts _Protection from Evil_
8: Willow sends a burst of flame into the cloud of bats, burning several (_Produce Flame_, 19+ hit, dmg 4) 
4: Ricven Spellhand moves forward with Skorl and swings his greatsword at a wolf, but is overcome by the stench and misses (1+ miss)


----------



## Voadam (Nov 4, 2006)

Just a shade slower than the fully elven archer, Jack draws his bow and lets loose an arrow into the nearest wolf. "*Fire to keep the hordes back! Quickly!*"


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 4, 2006)

"By Pelor and St. Cuthbert!"

Dareios jumps from his horse, closing his vizor, and positioning himself between Dammerung and the advancing animals. He will wait until the others have shot their arrows, and then attack the first wolf that comes near with his silver axe, leaving the small critters for Strider.

"Rick, keep your hamster protected! Make sure we don't mistake it for one of those dread rats!"


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 4, 2006)

OOC: Given we've been walking all day and into the evening, I'm Nikolai has recast his at least the _False Life_ and probably the _Extended Mage Armor_ as well.

Gripping his morningstar in one hand, Nikolai (5') steps clear of any immediate attackers and casts _Protection from Evil_; looking for somewhere the party can take cover and avoid being swarmed.


----------



## Dirk (Nov 4, 2006)

Rick was focused on Boo when the battle begun. Boo is locked in the carrier and Rick takes his sword of his shoulder and readies and action to swing at the first wolf that approches. 

(+10 attack, dodge against first wolf to approach him, cleave (in needed) a wolf, if no wolf a rat)

Yelling to the party "Focus on the wolves, leave the rats and bats to your animals."


----------



## Endur (Nov 4, 2006)

Nicolai sees possible cover in the dark shapes of the village buildings in the fog, but the doors are barricaded and the windows are boarded up.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 4, 2006)

After muttering a few words, Willow reaches out with a flame-shrouded hand into the air and into the swarm of bats.

[sblock=ooc]_Produce Flame_[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 4, 2006)

"Come play, wolvses!" calls Skorl, drawing his greatsword as he moves toward the nearest beast. He swings the blade mightily as he approaches, fanged smile upon his face.


*
OOC: 2 point power attack (+9 attack, 2d6+13 damage/19-20), cleave if possible
AC 17, HP 47/47
*


----------



## Endur (Nov 5, 2006)

*Round 2*

As the wave of bats and rats and several wolves move closer to the party, it becomes appearent that there is something very wrong with them.  Bats, Rats, and Wolves are all acting very strangely and as a shambling group they move towards the party.

Dareios had waited for the wave of animals, but the animals moved so slowly they have yet to come close enough to attack.

Skorl and Rick, who advanced ahead of the party, wading through the ranks of rats to engage the unnatural wolves in melee, discovered exactly why they were acting so strange when he was overcome by the horrible smell of their bodies.

Lia Nailo, Jack Morrow, Alessandra Exaulticien, and Willow also figured it out, even through the fog and the darkness.

The bats, rats, and wolves are zombies.  A wave of hundreds of tiny zombies.  


Initiative
20: Lia Nailo fires two arrows at the nearest zombie wolf and one arrow hit, the other missed due to the fog (12+ hit, 15+ hit but missed due to concealment by fog, dmg 7-5=2)
19: Jack Morrow fires two arrows at the nearest zombie wolf and one arrow hit, the other missed due to fog (9+9-2+1=17 vs. ac 15 hit, 13+ hit but missed due to concealment, dmg 13-5 DR=8)
18: Cedric waits for the oncoming wave of zombies
18: Alessandra Exaultiacien calls upon Pelor's Light and destroys the incoming zombie bats (_Turn Undead_, Turn Check 9+5=14, Turning Damage: 18 hit dice, destroys 3 6HD swarms of zombie bats) 
17: Skorl Darkskull (-6) ignores the horrible stench (fort save 6+) and destroys one zombie wolf  and wounds a second zombie wolf(11+ hit, dmg 18; cleave 17+ hit, dmg 21)
12: Dareios mounts his horse and presses forward to join Skorl and Rick (horse stomps on a rat swarm, 16+ hit, dmg 7)
12: Strider barks
12: Zombie Bats, Rats, and Wolves (Bats mostly destroyed, two wolves destroyed, one wolf fighting Skorl, one wolf fighting Cedric, rats attack Skorl dmg 4 fort 13+, Ricven dmg 2 fort 13+, Dammeraung dmg 1 fort 20+) 
12: Cedric attacks an oncoming zombie wolf (15+6=21 hit, dmg 6) 
10: Nikolai (_False Life, Mage Armor_, _Protection from Evil_)
8: Willow ((_Produce Flame_) throws a burst of flame at a pack of rats (11+ hit, dmg 5)
4: Ricven Spellhand (-2, fort save 7+2=9 fails) is nauseated by the horde of rats crawling overing his body and is unable to attack


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 5, 2006)

"PELOR!"

Dareios is quick to jump on his horse's back again, but the young mercenary does not flee.

Spuring Dammerung, he heads towards where Skorl is standing, ready to confront the monstrosities that are routing his friend.

If possible, he will put away his axe, and draw his longsword...

"Strider, stay back!" He shouts a last command...


----------



## Rhun (Nov 5, 2006)

Skorl lets out a loud battle cry as he stands against the horde, his powerful legs maintaining his footing despite the hundreds of small beasts swarming about. He continues with mighty swings of his heavy blade, laying about with reckless abandon.


*OOC:
2 point power attack (+9 attack, 2d6+13 damage/19-20), cleave if possible
AC 17, HP 41/47
*


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 5, 2006)

Alessandra drops her horse's reins, ground-tethering it, and grasps her holy symbol, presenting it to the masses as it begins to glow with holy light at the presence of so many undead.

"Begone, foul beasts of the night!"

[sblock=OOC]
Sorry, somehow missed this thread yesterday.

Anyway, here we go: 
Turning Check: +5
Turning Damage: 3d6+6 
[/sblock]


----------



## Dirk (Nov 5, 2006)

Rick wanting to help rushes forward to Skorl and attacks the nearest wolf. Shouting "Death to the undead" as he runs.

OOC: +10, 2d6+6, cleave if possible, AC 18 - 19 with dodge against the wolf im attacking.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 6, 2006)

Lia utters an oath and brings two arrows from her bow, shooting them rapidly at the nearest creature.  "_Neu'ge nagato!_"

OOC: Manyshot, that will be Lia's SOP for the time being.


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 6, 2006)

Cedric draws his blade as he moves to position himself between the group's initial position and the advancing swarms.  One last line of defense should any slip around Skorl and the others.

[sblock=ooc]Move and draw
Ready an action to attack anything that comes close.
Attack +6, 1d6+2[/sblock]


----------



## Endur (Nov 6, 2006)

*Round 3*

The Zombie Wolves have been mostly desfeated by the power of weapons while the power of Pelor destroyed the Zombie Bats.  The remaining wounded zombie wolves and the swarm of zombie rats continue in their mindless attacks against the party.  

Initiative
20: Lia Nailo fires two arrows at the nearest zombie wolf and both arrows missed hit (5+9+1-2+1=13 vs. AC 15 miss, 5+9-2+1=13 vs. AC 15 miss)
19: Jack Morrow fires two arrows at the nearest zombie wolf and one arrow hit, the other missed (6+9-2+1=14 vs. ac 15 miss, 7+ hit, dmg 15-5 DR=10)
18: Cedric attacks a wounded zombie wolf (20+ hit, dmg 3)
18: Alessandra Exaultiacien calls upon Pelor's Light and destroys the zombie rats engaging Skorl and Ricven (_Turn Undead_, Turn Check 13+5=18, Turning Damage: 9 hit dice, destroys 1 8HD swarm of zombie rats) 
17: Skorl Darkskull (-10) destroys one zombie wolf (17+ hit, dmg 19)
12: Dareios rides Dammeraung around and attacks the wolf engaging Cedric (11+ hit, dmg 5)
12: Dammeraung (-1)  attacks the wolf engaging Cedric (6+, miss)
12: Strider barks
12: Last zombie wolf bites Cedric (20+ hit, dmg 3, Fort save 18+ pass) 
12: Cedric attacks last zombie wolf (5+6+2 flanking=13 vs. ac 15 miss) 
10: Nikolai (_False Life, Mage Armor_, _Protection from Evil_)
8: Willow ((_Produce Flame_) throws a burst of flame at the last remaining wolf (14+ hit, dmg 3)
4: Ricven Spellhand (-2) destroys the last zombie wolf (8+10=18 hit, dmg 16)


----------



## Endur (Nov 6, 2006)

The party is victorious.  The undead have been destroyed.

Examining the lonely buildings about you, the claw marks that rake the vacant homes takes on an ominous significance not merely because of their presence, but because of the five-fingered, handlike shape they suggest.

Further inward, more buildings survive.  Doors are barricaded with tables, broken carts, and smashed furnishings.  Windows are shattered and planked.  But has anyone been saved?  What happened to those who rode ahead of you?  

Silence is thick in the fog-bound streets, as though cotten-stuffed into your ears.  Nothing living stirred, nothing breathing walking the streets.

Its hard to see in the fog, but it looks like there is an over-turned hay cart ahead as the street leads further into the village of Barovia.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 6, 2006)

*Skorl Darkskull, HP 37/47*

Skorl pulls a rag from his belt and begins to clean the blood and ichor from his blade. He seems oblivious to the bloody scratches and bites that he suffered during the melee. As he slides his blade back into its scabbard, he looks around at his companions. "Bracing combat. Good workout."


----------



## Voadam (Nov 6, 2006)

Missed a few messages, never mind.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 6, 2006)

As the last undead animal falls, Alessandra lowers her holy symbol as the light flickers out. "Does anyone need healing?" Alessandra looks over the party, and heals those in need.

--------------------

As the party moves further into the village, she examines the claw marks on the buildings, seeming unsettled by what they might imply. She attempts to peer inside the buildings they pass, and calls out for survivors.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 6, 2006)

*Skorl, HP 37/47*

At Alessandra's question, Skorl shrugs and moves closer, allowing the cleric to heal him.



*OOC: A cure light wounds will probably suffice.  *


----------



## Voadam (Nov 6, 2006)

"*The hordes will have obscured most tracks but I will see what I can find. Stay sharp*." Jack looks to see what he can make out, any hoofprints that would match those of the group of lightbringers who rode ahead, for instance.


----------



## Endur (Nov 6, 2006)

Jack thinks he found hoofprints that would match those of the horses from the group of lightbringers that lead deeper into the village (11+14=25 vs. DC 16)


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 6, 2006)

Willow slowly continues down the street, keeping her distance from the hay cart.  She circles it in a wide arc, trying to see as much of it as she can before she gets too close.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 6, 2006)

Alessandra beseeches Pelor to close the wounds of Skorl, who was injured in the duty of destroying Pelor's enemies, undead.

[sblock=OOC]
Dropping Shield of Faith for Cure Light, 1d8+5. DM, do you want to roll, or should I?[/sblock]


----------



## Endur (Nov 6, 2006)

Alessandra beseeches Pelor to close the wounds of Skorl and Skorl is fully healed (_CLW_ for 13).


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 6, 2006)

*Cedric 25/28*

Cedric cleans his blade as best he can and returns it to its sheath as he gazes around at the decimation, holding his torch high above his head.

At Alessandra's questions he shrugs lightly and looks at the teethmark in his legs.

"Looks like just a scratch."

He continues his survey of the ruined town and holds his hand up to one of the claw marks, testing its size against his own hand.

"What could have raised so many dead at once?"


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 6, 2006)

"Hard to say.  Why is also an interesting question; this is the first time I have seen bats and rats turned into undead.

OOC:  Spellcraft/Kn(Arcana): Would _Animate Dead_ allow the creation of the swarms or would more powerful magic be required?


----------



## Endur (Nov 6, 2006)

Nikolai thinks that _Animate Dead_ would allow the creation of hundreds of tiny zombies(Spellcraft 6+, Kn Arcana 20+).  Nikolai has no idea whether _Animate Dead_ was actually used to create the horde of tiny zombies.

Cedric discovers that the claw marks on the buildings would indeed fit his hand, if his fingers were stronger, or perhaps were made out of rotting flesh bound by necromantic sorcery.


----------



## Dirk (Nov 6, 2006)

Rick looks to Skorl

"Indeed, that was a fine workout."

He too pulls out a piece of cloth and begins wipe away his blade.

"We should canvas the the immediate area and try to make contact with the villagers. Perhaps they have more insight into these strange creatures than we do. Shall I announce out arrival?"


----------



## Endur (Nov 6, 2006)

Ahead of the party approximately thirty feet in the middle of an intersection is the overturned hay cart.  Through the mist you see people moving around the cart.  

The people in the mist are plodding in your direction, shambling slowly in a manner reminscent of the zombie animals.









OOC: A map of the intersection and overturned cart below.  Visibility is variable, 10' to 30'.  The party is located in the street thirty feet from the cart, adjacent to the alley that leads to D.  Please ignore all the letters (C,D,Z) on the map.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 6, 2006)

Skorl frowns. "Just got blade clean." Drawing his sword again, the half-orc moves forward, ready to chop down any zombie that gets in his path.



*OOC: Skorl will continue to use 2-point power attack and cleave against any zombies that he sees.*


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 6, 2006)

When finished with the rats and Zombie wolves, Dareios will dismount, check his wounded horse and then go on walking next to Dammerung. He'll clean his sword with a white shawl, and then wet it a bit with the holy water he is carrying. (Just a few drops.)

He'll stay silent, grimly checking the wounds his comanions have taken, and as expliclitely if Lia's well.

Apart from that, he stay for himself, his animals as close as possible.

When Dareios first spots the humanoid undead, he'll stop to hide his anger and disgust, and launch himself against the zombies with a roaring cry. (Power attack.)

"By all the gods of light! I'll send you back to hell!"


----------



## Voadam (Nov 6, 2006)

"*The others were here and proceeded further in*." Jack's hands fly to his quiver drawing more arrows and firing off at the oncoming dead. Jack's shots go for the head and tend to spin the shambling horrors off balance.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 6, 2006)

Alessandra moves toward the zombies and grasps her holy symbol, brandishing it as if it were a weapon - and in her case, it is.

"Pelor, grant these poor souls peace from their torment!"

[sblock=OOC]
Move 20 ft, or to slightly behind Skorl, whichever is closer.

Turning Check: +5
Turning Damage: 3d6+6 
[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 6, 2006)

Cedric comes to the realization that the claw marks belong to something other than a wolf, and is just about to announce the presence of human zombies when they begin to appear out of the fog anyways.

He sighs to himself and draws his blade, ready for the encroaching onslaught of undead.

[sblock=ooc]Same as last time.

Move about halfway and draw
Ready an action to attack anything that comes close.
Attack +6, 1d6+2 [/sblock]


----------



## Dirk (Nov 6, 2006)

Rick shouts aloud

"More undead! Swords in front, cover your nose Boo!"

ooc: Rick advances and stands 5ft parallel to Skorl so that anything tring to advance further has to go through or right by them. He readies an action to attak the first zombie that comes toward him. 

+10, 2d6+6, cleave if possible, AC 18 - 19 with dodge against the zombie im attacking.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 6, 2006)

"Light of the Forest!" Lia cries, and fits a single arrow to her bow and firing at the shambling undead.

OOC: Single shot: Ranged Atk: +9 (1d8+5/x3/100 ft./P, +1 longbow) vs. undead.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 6, 2006)

"What _is_ it about this land?" Willow says to herself.  She steps back behind those with more effective weapons, readying her crossbow and targeting any of the undead not involved in melee.  If there is anything left of her _Produce Flame_ spell, she'll let the last of it fly at the nearest zombie before retreating.


----------



## Endur (Nov 7, 2006)

*Round 1*

The adventurers react to the zombies stumbling through the mist.



Initiative
15: Jack Morrow fires two arrows at the nearest zombie and one arrow hit, the other missed (5+9-2+1=13 vs. ac 11 hit , 17+ hit but miss due to fog, dmg 15-5 DR=10)
14: Ricven Spellhand (-2, _shaken_) shakes in fear as he moves forward to attack the zombies, but misses his swing due to his trembling (will save 16+, 2+10-2 shaken = 10 miss)
11: Alessandra Exaultiacien calls upon Pelor's Light and destroys eleven zombies moving towards Ricven and Boo (_Turn Undead_, Turn Check 13+5=18, Turning Damage: 22 hit dice, destroys 11 zombies) 
10: Willow loads her crossbow
10: Skorl Darkskull moves forward and cuts two zombies in half (17+ hit, dmg 19, 14+ hit, dmg 21)
9: Dareios moves forward and cuts down a zombie (pa5, 19+9-5=24 hit, dmg 14)
9: Dammeraung (-1)  
9: Strider barks
6: Lia Nailo fires two arrows at the nearest zombie and one arrow hit (5+9+1-2+1=13 vs. AC 11 hit, 1+9-2+1=auto miss vs. AC 11 miss, dmg 8-5=3)
6: Cedric (-3) moves forward and waits for the oncoming undead
5: Nikolai (_False Life, Mage Armor_, _Protection from Evil_)
2: Four remaining Zombies move towards Rick, Skorl, and Dareios


----------



## Endur (Nov 7, 2006)

*Round 2*

Ricven was shaking in fear when the large crowd of zombies emerged around him out of the mist, but as soon as they were laid low he recovered.  

Ricven, Skorl, and Dareios notice the first living things they have seen in Barovia, as two small animals that look like a cross between wolves and rats emerg from underneath the overturned cart to start gnawing on the bodies of slain zombies.  The sight of the strange animals causes Dareios to shake in fear.

Initiative
15: Jack Morrow fires two arrows at the nearest zombie and both arrows miss (1+, 1+)
14: Ricven Spellhand (-2) attacks a zombie and beheads it, but it still fights since it does not need a head (11+10 = 21 vs. ac 11, hit, dmg 14)
11: Alessandra Exaultiacien moves and engages a zombie (9+ hit, dmg 8-5 DR=3)
10: Willow fires her crossbow at the beheaded zombie, but does not harm it (16+ hit, dmg 2 -5 DR = 0)
10: Skorl Darkskull cuts two more zombies in half (17+ hit, dmg 20, 3+9 hit, dmg 19)
9: Dareios (_shaken_) shakes in fear but still solidly strikes a zombie with a blow that would have killed a human (11+9-2 shaken -5pa, dmg 9)
9: Dammeraung (-1)  
9: Strider barks
6: 2 small rodents that look slightly wolfish munch on slain zombies
6: Lia Nailo fires two arrows at a zombie and one arrow hits, dropping a zombie (3+9+1-2+1=11 vs. AC 11 miss due to fog, 9+9-2+1=17 vs. AC 11 miss, dmg 11-5=6)
6: Cedric (-3) attacks the last zombie, dropping it (15+, dmg 7)
5: Nikolai (_False Life, Mage Armor_, _Protection from Evil_)


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 7, 2006)

"B-bastards! I won't let you get away with this!"

When he has smashed his sword into the zombie, Dareios will try to get back to his horse, to protect it.

"Where the hell are we?" He shouts to his companions. "The masters of Barovia are having _guests_ for dinner... And we are supposed to be served as the first plate, or what!?"


----------



## Dirk (Nov 7, 2006)

"Maybe there are more undead about, keep your eyes open and weapons drawn."

Rick points towards the ratish wolf things by the cart.

"What is that? Should we... should we kill it?"

ooc: Rick is looking all around expecting another attack.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 7, 2006)

Alessandra looks with disgust at the wolf-rat creatures. "I know not what they are, but I believe we should destroy them as well. They may be alive, but they are still a perversion of the natural order."

She will drop her holy symbol to her chest and draw her mace, and move up to engage the nearest zombie - or, if none are left, the wolf-rat creatures.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 7, 2006)

Willow tries to get a good look at the rat-thing before Alessandra crushes it with her mace.  She tries to study its features to see if she can tell just exactly what the thing is, and if it's living or dead... or something else.  She arms herself with her halfspear as she inches as close as she needs in order to get a good look.

Slithergleam may think the thing looks like a good meal.


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 7, 2006)

Seeing that the others have cut down the zombies, Nikolai fires a volley of _Magic Missiles_ at one of the wolf-rat things.


----------



## Endur (Nov 7, 2006)

Willow thinks the small wolfish-rat hyrbids are some sort of scavenger animals, not abominations.  (Knoledge Nature 3+8=11).  However, she does not recognize them.







The animals do not seem hostile, although they growl if anyone comes near their meal.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 7, 2006)

SKorl rolls his shoulders back, and stretches for a long moment before going back to cleaning his blade. He casts a glance at Alessandra, his fangs showing on his smiling face. "No fun, your magic. Kill too many zombies. No time to work up good sweat."


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 7, 2006)

Cedric grimaces as he resheathes his blade once more.

"I think we found the villagers. . . and probably the source of our erstwhile patron's madness.  Living through this would certainly drive me to the edge.  I wonder if anyone survived."


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 7, 2006)

Alessandra smiles at Skorl. "Not my magic, it is the God's. And it is needful to lay those poor people to rest. But do not worry - this whole area cannot be filled with undead, so I am sure you will work up a sweat soon. We did hear wolves."

She take a moment to glance around the town. "Indeed, I am unsettled that this town is full of them." She glances at Cedric. "We can hope there were survivors. The zombies did not board up the buildings against themselves, after all. I do wonder why those who went before us did not encounter the undead? Perhaps they gathered together the survivors."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 7, 2006)

Lia mutters prayers in Elven, calling upon the purity and protection of her gods to protect her as she slowly moves around the scavenger beasts, trying to collect her arrows that didn't break.  "If it is the entire town... perhaps there is evidence of what did this.  Was it a spell or a creature?  There must be clues somewhere," she pipes up in her high voice.  What arrows collected that can be, she goes back to the group, trying to calm her horse a moment.

"You all did so well!  Your swords, your magic, your arrows and prayers... I have found great companions," she adds sincerely, facing them.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 7, 2006)

Skorl looks around thoughtfully at the corpses of the dead-again zombies. "Should build pyre. Burn bodies."


----------



## Dirk (Nov 7, 2006)

Rick looks at the rat creatures and says. 

"Take out your ranged weapons and form a volley to but them down, I dont want these things eating on any of our corpes. Better to kill then be killed."

Rick lines up and takes out his crossbow, takes his time and aims carefully at the rat creature and fires at the nearest one if there is no one are around it.

OOC: +6, 1d8 if it engages him he draws his sword to kill it.

After the rat is disposed of or run off Rick asks Alessandra

"Could the bodies of the undead make us sick if we dont burn them?"


----------



## Voadam (Nov 7, 2006)

Jack will join Lia in regathering arrows. While his eyes look for arrows, his ears listen for more shambling. Once this is done he will go inspect the beasts.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 8, 2006)

Alessandra considers Rick's question a moment.




OOC: Whatever skill check is appropriate.


----------



## Endur (Nov 8, 2006)

Magic missiles from Nikolai and other weapons wielded by other party members slay the two small wolflike rodents without much trouble.  

Because of the darkness and fog and not wanting to be seperated from the rest of the party, Jack and Lia find very few arrows.

Allesandra believes that bodies could make people sick if you don't dispose of them.  On the other hand, burning the bodies could also make people sick.


----------



## Endur (Nov 8, 2006)

Willow and Lia see a body lying in the street about 40' from the overturned cart, the first non-walking human body they have encountered so far in Barovia. 

OOC: A map of the intersection and body below. Visibility is variable, 10' to 30'. The party is located in the street twenty feet below the bottom of the map (on the previous battlemap), adjacent to the overturned cart. Please ignore all letters on the map.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 8, 2006)

"It's not walking, and we didn't kill it," Willow says.  She takes up her crossbow and starts making her way towards the body.  "We've got to check it out; it may still be alive."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 8, 2006)

Skorl walks boldly forward next to Willow. He stands ready to draw his blade at the first sign of danger as they approach the body in the street.


*OOC: Does the fog interfere with Skorl's darkvision too?*


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 8, 2006)

"Hopefully someone in this town is."


----------



## Endur (Nov 8, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> *OOC: Does the fog interfere with Skorl's darkvision too?*




ooc: yes, just like _Obscuring Mist_, except perhaps not as dense.


----------



## Dirk (Nov 8, 2006)

Rick reloads his crossbow and puts it away, he takes his greatsword back out and walk with it against his shoulder towards Skorl.

"Not to close to body, we know not what it is. Everyone while in the fog continue to talk to one another because we can't always see eachother but we can hear each other."


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 8, 2006)

With a grim and determined expression in his face, Dareios cuts off heads and removes the hearts of all the zombie creatures that have fallen nearby. ...A bloody work, without a doubt.

He'll not move on with the others, but yell a word of warning to them,  as they begin to inspect the lonely corpse.

"Be careful! I have often seen traps placed under dead man to kill their caring allies or medics!"


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 8, 2006)

Dirk said:
			
		

> After the rat is disposed of or run off Rick asks Alessandra
> 
> "Could the bodies of the undead make us sick if we dont burn them?"





"Perhaps, but then again, they may make us sick if we do burn them."


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 8, 2006)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> "Perhaps, but then again, they may make us sick if we do burn them."




Dareios smiles grimly as he listens to his companions, while choping off one head after another, and removing the hearts of animals and men alike with his Kukri.

"From the stories I heard so far, undead cannot return without their brains and hearts. Alas..."


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 8, 2006)

Cedric looks away as Dareios mutilates the bodies of the dead villagers.

"Well we can't leave them to rot or burn them, perhaps burial is best.  A deep hole and a few words of prayer for their souls."

He looks forward through the foggy streets trying to track his fellows as they investigate the human body.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 8, 2006)

Jack goes over to check out the now dead rat-wolves.

ooc knowledge nature, religion, and favored enemy animals and undead.


----------



## Endur (Nov 8, 2006)

The four footed small gore streaked animals seem like a cross between a rat, a wolverine, and a wolf, with extraordinary toothy jaws thrown in for good measure.  They are three feet in length and weigh approximately 70 lbs. 

Jack thinks they fit the description of creatures he has heard about.  Carcass Eaters, a ferocious scavenger that is known for digging up buried bodies to find its food.


The human body lying in the street appears to be dead.  The party can hear the sounds of other bodies walking around in the distance.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 8, 2006)

Skorl draws his blade again and holds it before him as he turns in the direction of the movement. He begins walking slowly in that direction, wavinf for his companions to follow. "Come," he calls, his voice low. "Clear town of foul magic!"


----------



## Dirk (Nov 8, 2006)

"Well bury the dead later, now it is time to cleanse the town of the undead. Ready yourself for battle."

Rick points in the direction of the sound, jogs up to Skorl and walks side by side with him with his Greatsword at the ready.


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 8, 2006)

"Instead of randomly wandering about looking for trouble, which is appears there is plenty of to be found, how about we follow the tracks and try and find out what happend to the advance group?"


----------



## Voadam (Nov 8, 2006)

Jack rises, satisfied with his investigations. "*Dangerous but natural*" he mutters. At the sound of the other shamblers he nocks his bow and proceeds with the group, ready to spin a zombie on its axis with an arrow should they emerge from the mist.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 8, 2006)

"I agree with Nikolai. We should try to meet up with the others - the more of us there are together, the safer we all will be." Alessandra grasps her horses reins, and hopes the others will listen.


----------



## Dirk (Nov 8, 2006)

"I agree that we should find the others but we need to first make safe the current area."

Rick continues next to Skorl straining his eyes in the fog looking for more undead.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 8, 2006)

Skorl nods at Rick's words. "Kill zombies first. Then have tea."


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 8, 2006)

Willow shudders at the thought of even more undead.  She knows she is in Barovia, whatever wretched place that is, but her mind retreats back to her homeland, seeing the same shambling things overrun the druids' grove.  Wave afer wave, the onslought was never-ending, and Willow, treed and helpless, could only watch.

She wouldn't watch now, and she's far from helpless, though her weapons still aren't as effective as she'd like.  Still, she draws her magical half-spear and readies it against the things.  While she'll do her best to help ward them off, she'll also study them, study their methods, and the methods of her party to decipher what appears to work the best, other than divine power of Alessandra's god, of whom Willow has much respect.


----------



## Endur (Nov 9, 2006)

The direction that Mathilda and her followers traveled in coincidentally happens to be the same direction from which the party heard more shambling undead.

As the party carefully bypasses the one non-moving body they have found so far, they see several zombies walking in the street (where z is in the street on the map) and several more zombies coming out of buildings (other places where z is on the map).

Suddenly there is a flapping of wings, and winged horrors fly through the fog, screeching at the party.  The winged horrors look like horrible demonic heads with wings attached.  Skorl panicks, drops his sword, and runs out of sight from the rest of the party (will 9+1=10).  

Nikolai and Rick Sword hand are paralyzed in fear for 7 rounds.  Dareios, Dammerung, Boo, and Lia's warhorse are paralyzed in fear for 5 rounds (Fort DC 12x2: Jack Morrow 17+, 14+; Nikolai 5+5=10 fail, 2+5=7 fail; Rick Swordhand 9+2=11 fail, 7+2=9 fail, Boo 3+ fail, 17+; Cedric 10+4, 11+4; Dareios 19+, 3+6=9 fail, Dammerung 10+, 1+, Strider 18+, 9+5=14; Willow 11+5, 19+, Slithergleam 9+, 12+; Allessandra 7+6=13, 8+, warhorse 9+, 19+; Lia 17+, 14+, warhorse 9+, 2+ fail)

The zombies plod forward towards the party.  

Round 1
24: Dareios (paralyzed for 5 rounds) 
24: Dammeraung (-1, paralyzed for 5 rounds) 
24: Strider barks
20: Willow fires her crossbow at a Flying Bat-Winged Demonic Head, wounding it (17+ hit, dmg 2)
15: Alessandra Exaultiacien readies her mace
14: Wounded Flying Bat Winged Demonic Head flys towards Dareios, but Strider intercepts the creature before it can kiss Dareios (19+ hit, dmg 8, slaying it).  Another Flying Bat Winged Demonic Head flies towards Ricven, dodges a blow from Alessandra's mace (4+ miss), and kisses Ricven on the face (touch attack 9+3=12 success, DC15 Fort 15+2=17 Ricven saves and avoids a horrible fate as a Varghouille)    
12: Lia Nailo shoots at the last flying bat winged demonic head, but in trying to avoid slaying Ricven, misses the bat winged horror (1+ miss)
12: Lia's horse (paralyzed for 5 rounds)
12: 12 Zombies plod forward and surround the front and sides of the party
11: Skorl Darkskull (panicking for 4 rounds, dropped sword, fled out of sight) flees
10: Jack Morrow fires two arrows at the last Bat Winged Demonic Head (10+ hit missed due to fog, 17+ hit, dmg 5, disabled the Bat Winged Demonic Head)
9: Cedric (-3) moves forward and attacks a zombie adjacent to one of his helpless friends (18+ hits, dmg 3)
6: Nikolai (_False Life, Mage Armor, Protection from Evil_, paralyzed in fear for 7 rounds)
6: Ricven Spellhand (-2, frozen in fear for 7 rounds)
6: Boo (paralyzed in fear for 5 rounds)


----------



## Rhun (Nov 9, 2006)

Overcome with unreasonable, unearthly fear, Skorls runs into the fog, his powerful legs carrying him away from his companions...



*OOC: Man, I knew a low will save was going to suck!*


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 9, 2006)

Alessandra curses and readies her mace for either one of the bat-things or a zombie to come within reach, moving up to it as needed, wishing she had prayed to the God to grant her the ability to remove fear.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 9, 2006)

Willow takes up her hand crossbow and fires it at the closest of the bat-winged heads.


----------



## Dirk (Nov 9, 2006)

Rick stands with his sword as the ready and his eyes fixed forward he wants to run but his body wont move.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 9, 2006)

"_Se gu'thaios net!_" Lia cries, fitting a single arrow to her bow, not wanting to waste any more with the thick fog obscuring any further foes.  "It is the whole of this place!"

OOC: Switching to single arrows only, no more rapid shot or manyshot for now.


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 9, 2006)

Completely frozen, Nikolai can do nothing but watch as the zombies approach...


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 9, 2006)

A shiver runs up Cedric's spine, but he is able to fight off his instinctive fear and steps forward, blade in hand.  He moves to keep the zombies away from his friends, lest they be pulled down while shaken.

"Stand firm!"


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 9, 2006)

Dareios' eyes widen in fear as he sees the winged horrors prey down on his companions...

He starts to shake from the fear and lets his weapon fall down...

"Run! Run for your lives!"

Still, he remains where he was surprised, his shield raised in defense...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 9, 2006)

Lia sees some of her companions running in fear and takes a deep breath of her own.  "Sikilar, guard!" she calls, pointing to Ricven, hoping her hawk companion can at least distract the flying monstrosities from trying to attack him again.  Then she lifts her own bow and tries to take down another of the flying heads. 

OOC: Still going with single shots.


----------



## Endur (Nov 9, 2006)

*Round 2*

Skorl is running through the night, running through the night.  He hopes he is headed out of Barovia, but due to the fog it is hard to tell.  

Skorl sees a couple out for a midnight stroll (see illustration below), but on second thought decides not stop and ask directions, and keeps on fleeing. 

Dareios, Dammerung, Boo, and Lia's warhorse recover from their fear and are no longer paralyzed after one of the screeching batwinged demonic heads was destroyed by Strider.

The lumbering zombies are finally into melee with the party.   

The zombies plod forward towards the party.  

Round 2
24: Dareios rides Darmmeraung forward and attacks a zombie (13+ hit, dmg 5)
24: Dammeraung (-1) slams a hoof into a zombie (17+, dmg 9)
20: Willow drops her crossbow, draws her spear, and attacks a zombie, but misses (3+ miss)
14: Alessandra Exaultiacien calls upon Pelor to destroy the oncoming horde (turn check 16+, dmg 14, 7 zombies destroyed, including all of the zombies that were in base to base contact)
14: Strider bites at the second bat winged demonic head, but misses (1+)
14: Bat Winged Demonic Head (-5) flies 30' away from the party
12: Lia Nailo shoots at the last bat winged demonic head, but misses (6+9, misses due to fog) 
12: Lia's horse 
12: 5 Zombies move adjacent to the party
11: Skorl Darkskull (panicking for 3 more rounds, dropped sword, fled out of sight) flees
10: Jack Morrow steps back and fires 2 arrows at the nearest zombie, both hitting (9+ hit, 19+ hit, dmg 13-5=8, 8-5=3)
9: Cedric (-3) attacks a zombie with his scimitar (5+6=11 hit, dmg 3)
6: Nikolai (_False Life, Mage Armor, Protection from Evil_, paralyzed in fear for 6 rounds)
6: Ricven Spellhand (-2, frozen in fear for 6 rounds)
6: Boo


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 9, 2006)

Cedric tightens his grip on his blade as the zombies draw closer.  His comrades seem to have been lost to some strange effect from the flying creatures.  Someone must stand against the undead tide.

He swings his blade into the nearest corpse before it can move to attack his comrades.

[sblock=ooc]Attack +6, 1d6+2 [/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 10, 2006)

Willow again draws her magical halfspear, ready to engage the zombies.


----------



## Dirk (Nov 10, 2006)

Rick's grip on his sword tightens as he stands motionless as he says in a slight whisper.

"There's to many."


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 10, 2006)

Seeing the zombies moving in on her paralyzed companions, Alessandra raises her holy symbol and once again asks Pelor for divine assistance.


OOC: Turning, again


----------



## Voadam (Nov 10, 2006)

Jack takes a step back then quickly fires arrows into the nearest zombie.


----------



## Endur (Nov 10, 2006)

Skorl continues running through the night.  The remaining Batwinged demonic head is flying away.  Ricven and Nikolai recover from their fear.

Five lumbering zombies are in melee with the party.   

Round 3
24: Dareios attacks a zombie (19+ hit, dmg 5)
24: Dammeraung (-1) attacks a zombie (6+ hit, dmg 5-5 dr=0)
20: Willow attacks a zombie with her spear (19+ hit, dmg 5 - dr5=0)
14: Alessandra Exaultiacien attacks a zombie (13+ hit, dmg 6-5DR = 1)
14: Strider barks
14: Bat Winged Demonic Head (-5) flies away from the party
12: Lia Nailo shoots a heavily wounded zombie, dropping it (13+ hit, dmg 9-5=4)
12: Lia's horse 
12: Sikilar guards, flying about a zombie
12: 4 Zombies (-3) attack Willow, Cedric, Ricven, and Dammeraung (3+ miss, 14+2=16 miss, 13+2=15 dmg 6 fort 17+ pass, 13+2=15 dmg 4 fort 10+ pass)
11: Skorl Darkskull (panicking for 2 more rounds, dropped sword, fled out of sight) flees
10: Jack Morrow shoots at the last bat winged demonic head and hits, slaying it (7+, dmg 4) and shoots at a zombie  (17+ hit, dmg 8-5=3)
9: Cedric (-3) flanks a zombie and stabs it with a disrupting attack (11+ hit, dmg 5, ac-5 for zombie)
6: Nikolai (_False Life, Mage Armor, Protection from Evil_) casts Magic Missile at the nearest zombie, dropping it (dmg 12)
6: Ricven Spellhand (-8) drops two zombies with blows from his great sword (13+ hit, dmg 13; cleave 15+, dmg 14)
6: Boo


----------



## Voadam (Nov 10, 2006)

Jack notices that not all the bat wings are dead, if the last one is still in visible range he shoots it, otherwise he concentrates on the zombies here.

"*Once we* [twang] *finish these some on* [twang] *horseback need to go after Skorl. Quickly before he is lost to the mists.*."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 10, 2006)

Lia takes a few steps away from the flailing zombies and draws a bead on one of them.  "Jack, the head, please shoot the head!" she calls to her fellow archer, hoping he can take care of the flying threat.  Lia turns to focus on the more immediate zombies.

OOC: Step back 15' and shoot into melee.  Yay Precise Shot!


----------



## Dirk (Nov 10, 2006)

Ricken eyes widen and he snaps back and starts to attack.

ooc: Rick attacks the nearest zombie +10, 2D6+6 cleave if possible and dodge against the foe im attacking (this will be my normal routine is it ok if i say normal attack for short?).


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 10, 2006)

Alessandra steps up to the nearest zombie and attacks with her mace.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 10, 2006)

Skorl continues to flee, still firmly in the cold grasp of unnatural fear.


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 10, 2006)

Snapping back to his senses, Nikolai takes a step back from the zombie that looks like it was about to eat him for dinner and blasts it with _Magic Missiles_


----------



## Dirk (Nov 10, 2006)

Rick then approaches his next victim and attacks

ooc: normal attack


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 10, 2006)

Willow takes a jab at the nearest zombie with her shortspear.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 10, 2006)

"FOR the eyes!"

Dareios, somehwat like the group's spearhead into the zombie mob, storms more foreward, slamming his bloody sword in the mass of living corpses...


----------



## Endur (Nov 10, 2006)

Skorl finishes his running, but is not sure where he is.  Lost in the fog, with buildings around him.  Skorl thinks he probably ran the wrong way when fleeing from the party.  

The bat winged demon heads have been slain.  Two zombies remain fighting the party.  

Round 4
24: Dareios attacks a zombie (2+ hit, dmg 4)
24: Dammeraung (-5) attacks a zombie (5+ hit, dmg 8-5 dr=3)
20: Willow attacks a zombie with her spear (3+ hit, dmg 5 - dr5=0)
14: Alessandra Exaultiacien attacks a zombie (12+ hit, dmg 6-5DR = 1)
14: Strider barks
12: Lia Nailo shoots at a zombie, but missed due to fog (15+ fog miss)
12: Lia's horse 
12: Sikilar guards, flying about a zombie
12: 2 Zombies (-10) attack Alessandra and Ricven (19+2=21 hit dmg 2 fort 3+6=9 fails Alessandra is sick, 18+2=20 hit dmg 7 fort 20+)
11: Skorl Darkskull (dropped sword, out of sight) finishes fleeing
10: Jack Morrow shoots at a zombie, spinning the head off the body with his first arrow, but missing with a second arrow (20+ hit, 3+ miss, dmg 15-5=10)
9: Cedric (-3) flanks the last zombie and stabs it with a disrupting attack (13+ hit, dmg 4, ac-5 for zombie)
6: Nikolai (_False Life, Mage Armor, Protection from Evil_) 
6: Ricven Spellhand (-15) drops the last zombie (5+ hit, dmg 13) 
6: Boo


----------



## Endur (Nov 10, 2006)

Skorl is all alone in the fog.

The party has defeated the winged demonic heads and all of the zombies.

From deeper in the village, you hear someone yelling "For Pelor" and the sounds of battle.

Alessandra is feeling sick.  Her wound has become infected.

Round 5
24: Dareios dismounts and moves in the direction of battle
24: Dammeraung (-5) 
20: Willow moves in the direction Skorl went
14: Alessandra Exaultiacien (-2, _sickened_) cleans her wound and climbs aboard the horse
14: Alessandra's horse 
14: Strider barks
12: Lia Nailo moves in the direction Skorl went
12: Lia's horse 
12: Sikilar 
11: Skorl Darkskull attacks a zombie with a flail (3+8=11 hit, dmg 11-5DR=6)
10: Jack Morrow 
9: 2 Zombies attack Skorl, but miss (10+, 5+), other zombies move towards Skorl 
9: Cedric (-3) 
6: Nikolai (_False Life, Mage Armor, Protection from Evil_) moves towards the battle
6: Ricven Spellhand (-15) casts _Protection from Evil _ and moves in the direction of battle
6: Boo


----------



## Dirk (Nov 10, 2006)

"Others need our help. But some of us need to go find Skorl. Ill go help the others im okay it was a minor scratch."

Rick casts protection from evil on himself and goes running to help the other party.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 11, 2006)

Willow will go with someone else to track down Skorl.  Slithergleam can track by scent.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 11, 2006)

"If someone will come with me, I will go try to find Skorl," Lia offers, calling Sikilar to her shoulder and praising her quietly for her bravery.  She will happily accompany Willow.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 11, 2006)

Dareios face is grim and his voice sounds harsh, as he adresses Jack:

"If Alexandra looses conscience or dies; remove her heart and her brain. For her own sake."

Still shaking from anger and fear, the warrior then dismounts wounded Dammerung and leaves his animals with the others, staggering into the direction he heard the sounds of battle from.

"PELOR!" He shouts into the mists, following Rick as fast as he can...


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 11, 2006)

Knowing he won't be much help tracking, Nikolai moves to follow Ricven and Darios.

"Find Skorl and hurry back, there's no telling what the other group is fighting."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 11, 2006)

Skorl, no longer running in abject terror, looks around at his surroundings. He scratches his head, a dumbfounded look on his face. "Why I run?" he asks, although there is nobody around to answer. With a shrug, he turns about and begins heading back toward his companions, hoping that he is able to find them in this mist.


----------



## Endur (Nov 11, 2006)

As Skorl turns around, he notices some zombies in the street that he ran past while panicked.  The zombies move relatively slow, and Skorl believes that he can outmaneuver the zombies on his way to rejoin the party (assuming he can actually find the party in the mist).


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 11, 2006)

Alessandra grimly examines her wound, trying to determine how to clean it effectively. _(OOC: Heal check? Knowledge Religion? Whatever works.)_

Through sheer willpower, she calls her horse to her and swings aboard. "I will help search for Skorl... he may need the grace of Pelor. Let us be sure to take his weapon." She points at where the sword lays on the ground.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 11, 2006)

Realizing that he is without his preferred weapon, Skorl takes a moment to consider the situation. Although seperated from his companions and surrounded by zombies, the half-orc warrior was not one to leave an enemy standing before him. Drawing forth the heavy flail he keeps as a back-up, Skorl rushes toward the zombies, belowing a battlecry. The deadly ball of his flail cuts deadly circles in the air as he moves.

*OOC: 2 pt. power attack: Attack +8, Heavy Flail (1d10+10/19-20), cleave when possible.

Also, how many zombies are we talking about?*


----------



## Endur (Nov 11, 2006)

RHUN said:
			
		

> Also, how many zombies are we talking about?[/b][/size]




In the fog it is hard to tell how many zombies there are.  Skorl sees several, perhaps half a dozen, maybe more.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 12, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> In the fog it is hard to tell how many zombies there are.  Skorl sees several, perhaps half a dozen, maybe more.






_Just zombies_, Skorl thinks to himself as he charges into them, swinging his flail in mighty arcs.


----------



## Dirk (Nov 12, 2006)

Rick still running towards the sound of battle lets out a yell.

"Mathilda! Where are you!?" 

Hoping to get a response in which he can zero in on.


----------



## Endur (Nov 12, 2006)

The party has split up into three groups, with some party members going to the sounds of battle, some going in search of Skorl, and Skorl is flailing about in the middle of a group of zombies.

Strider barks.

Round 6
24: Dareios moves in the direction of battle
24: Dammeraung (-5) 
20: Willow moves in the direction Skorl went
14: Alessandra Exaultiacien (-2, _sickened_) moves in the direction Skorl went
14: Alessandra's horse 
14: Strider barks 
12: Lia Nailo moves in the direction Skorl went
12: Lia's horse 
12: Sikilar 
11: Skorl Darkskull drops two zombies with powerful blows from his flail (19+8=27 hit, dmg 15-5DR=10; cleave 7+ hit, dmg 19-5=14)
10: Jack Morrow 
9: 3 Zombies attack Skorl and claw at him (10+ miss, 15+2=17, 19+2=21 hit, dmg 12, fort 13+ pass, 5+10=15 pass); a fourth zombie moves into melee; five more zombies are moving towards Skorl
9: Cedric (-3) 
6: Nikolai (_False Life, Mage Armor, Protection from Evil_) moves towards the battle
6: Ricven Spellhand (-15, _Protection from Evil _) moves in the direction of battle
6: Boo


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 12, 2006)

OOC: Any result on my check to figure out how to get rid of the sickened condition?


----------



## Endur (Nov 12, 2006)

Alessandra still feels sick.  She briefly cleaned the wound, but a more thorough analysis of what is making her ill would require much more time and far better light.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 12, 2006)

"For Pelor!"

Dareios still storms foreward...

"Rick! Nik! Be sure to shout as well! Not that we mistake each other for the enemy in the fog!"

Dareios is slowly realizing that it might have been his fatal error to leave the others...

As soon as he has located the new fighting scene, he'll hurry back for Alexandra and Lia...


----------



## Rhun (Nov 12, 2006)

*Skorl*

Skorl growls savagely as he is wounded by a zombie, and continues with powerful swings his flail to crush more of the foul undead. The half-orcs shout out another battlecry, in hopes that his companions will hear him before he is overwhelmed by the throng of zombies before him.


*
OOC: 
2 pt. power attack: Attack +8, Heavy Flail (1d10+10/19-20), cleave when possible.
HP: 35/47
*


----------



## Endur (Nov 12, 2006)

*Round 7*

Alessandra, Lia, and Willow are following Skorl's trail.  They realize immediately that Skorl in his panic did not flee Barovia, but instead ran deeper into the village, albeit not in the direction of the battle that the others are heading towards.

Alessandra, Lia, and Willow see Zombies moving on the road ahead.  The zombies are moving slowly enough that the party members can outrun the zombies, but outrunning the zombies will make following Skorl's tracks difficult.


Dareios, Nikolai, and Ricven have found the town square.  A female warrior in full plate armor is fighting a horde of zombies standing near the well in the middle of the square.  Archers on the roofs of several buildings are firing flaming arrows at the slow-moving zombies in the square.







The map below shows the town square.  The party is entering from the top of the map.  Please ignore the letters on the map.






Skorl yells his battle cries and continues to swing his flail about, pulping zombie after zombie.

Three hairless humanoids with mottled decaying flesh and eyes burning like hot coals come into his sight and stop to observe the battle.

The first humanoid complains, "He's hoarding all the food!"

The second humanoid adds, "That's not fair."

The third humanoid calls out to Skorl, "Are you interested in sharing?"



Round 7
24: Dareios attacks a zombie (PA5, 8+9-5=12 hit, dmg 10)
24: Dammeraung (-5) following Dareios 
20: Willow moves in the direction Skorl went
14: Alessandra Exaultiacien (-2, _sickened_) moves in the direction Skorl went
14: Alessandra's horse 
14: Strider following Dareios
13: Three hairless humanoids move near Skorl's fight
12: Lia Nailo moves in the direction Skorl went
12: Lia's horse 
12: Sikilar 
11: Skorl Darkskull (-12) pulps the head of a zombie with a powerful blow from his flail, the zombie keeps trying to claw Skorl though (17+8=25 hit, dmg 17-5DR=12)
10: Jack Morrow tracking Skorl
9: Four Zombies claw at Skorl, but he suffers no injuries (14+ miss, 7+ miss, 2+ miss, 1+ miss); five more zombies are moving towards Skorl
9: Cedric (-3) following the trackers
6: Nikolai (_False Life, Mage Armor, Protection from Evil_) casts _Protection from Evil _ on Darieos
6: Ricven Spellhand (-15, _Protection from Evil _) attacks a zombie (4+ hit, dmg 14)
6: Boo


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 13, 2006)

Running shorter on spells than targets, Nikolai changes tack and casts _Protection from Evil_ on Dareios


----------



## Rhun (Nov 13, 2006)

Skorl truly misses his blade, but continues to swing his flail in deadly arcs, lashing out with the spiked ball whenever a target presents itself. Although he doesn't like the look of the newcomers, any help is better than no help. "Yah, I share," he calls out to them.

*
OOC: 
Switch to 3 pt. power attacks: Attack +7, Heavy Flail (1d10+12/19-20), cleave when possible.
HP: 35/47
*


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 13, 2006)

"Thank you, Nik! Now, let's teach those bastards!"

Dareios posture suddenly changes, and he tries to control his breath... His eyes narrow...

And then, with an infernal cry, the young warrior ravages into the zombie mob!

(Power attack, again.)

(Does Dareios see Skorl and those new hairless friends?)


----------



## Dirk (Nov 13, 2006)

Rick rushes towards the nearest zombie and attacks. 

"M'Lady are you ok?"

ooc: normal attack sequence and is the lady mathilda the lightbringer?


----------



## Endur (Nov 13, 2006)

Darieos does not see Skorl and the hairless creatures.  Skorl and the hairless creatures are not present at the town square above.


Rick does not have a clear enough view to tell whether it is Mathilda or someone else fighitng in the town square.  Fog, Smoke (from burning zombies), and Darkness make it difficult to tell.


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 13, 2006)

Cedric shrugs as he sees everyone split off in two directions.  Not quite sure of what to do next and rather worried about the half-orc, he heeds Alessandra's words.  Hefting the mighty blade heavily onto one shoulder, he sets off following the trackers, lugging the greatsword along with him.


----------



## Dirk (Nov 13, 2006)

Rick yells out to the lady in armor and the archers above while he continues to attack. 

"Don't fire, we are friends."

ooc: normal attack sequence, roughly how many zombies are we talking?


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 13, 2006)

OOC: Alessandra will continue to follow the tracker (whomever is in the lead). She is mounted, but holding her horse to the speed the tracker has set. She will keep a watch in hopes of seeing an ambush before it happens, as well as listening for Skorl.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 13, 2006)

Dareios will continue to smash down anyone looking like *undead*, until there's no enemy left or until he himself is slain...


----------



## Voadam (Nov 13, 2006)

Jack will lead Allesandra and Willow following Skorl's trail. Upon seeing the zombies Jack says "*His trail lies past them*." Jack nocks an arrow and says "*The whole village seems to have been desecrated. How many necromancers would it take to do this*?"


----------



## Endur (Nov 13, 2006)

Dirk said:
			
		

> ooc: normal attack sequence, roughly how many zombies are we talking?




Rick is uncertain how many zombies there are.  More than you have seen so far, certainly.  Twenty?  Thirty?  Maybe more?


----------



## Dirk (Nov 13, 2006)

Rick realizes his sword is not mighty enough and Boo is to young to avenge him.

"M'Lady how many are with you? We must regroup with all our assets to take on this hoard undead. Is there a safe place we can regroup?" 

ooc:Rick is fighting while this is going on.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 13, 2006)

Willow says to Jack as they see the zombies in the street, "perhaps we should make our way past them for now until we find Skorl.  Let the lumbering idiots follow us, like a piper leading his rats.  Perhaps a large scale attack on the half-witted mob will be more effective than a few at a time."


----------



## Endur (Nov 14, 2006)

*Round 8*

Alessandra, Cedric, Jack Morrow, Lia, and Willow are following Skorl's trail.  Jack and Lia move approximately 30' a round while following the trail.  They begin to acquire a group of zombies that are following in their wake.

Dareios, Nikolai, and Ricven have found the town square.  The female warrior in full plate armor is surrounded by zombies and standing near the well in the middle of the square.  Archers on the roofs of several buildings are firing flaming arrows at the slow-moving zombies in the square.


Skorl continues to swing his flail about, pulping zombie after zombie.  The Three hairless humanoids grab one of the zombies that was headed towards Skorl and begin to eat.

Round 8
24: Dareios (_Protection from Evil_) attacks a zombie, but misses (PA5, 2+9-5=6 miss)
24: Dammeraung (-5) following Dareios 
20: Willow moves in the direction Skorl went
14: Alessandra Exaultiacien (-2, _sickened_) moves in the direction Skorl went
14: Alessandra's horse 
14: Strider following Dareios
13: Three hairless humanoids shred a zombie and start eating  (18+, 1+ miss, 11+; dmg 18) 
12: Lia Nailo moves in the direction Skorl went
12: Lia's horse 
12: Sikilar 
11: Skorl Darkskull (-12) crushes the headless zombie with a powerful blow from his flail and smashes the shoulder of another zombie with the follow through (3+8=11 hit, dmg 12-5DR=7; 9+ hit, dmg 12-5=7)
10: Jack Morrow tracking Skorl
10: Female warrior cuts a zombie down  (PA5, 13+ hit, dmg 15; cleave 6+8-5=9 miss)
9: Seven Zombies claw at Skorl, wounding him(19+ hit, 17+ hit, 9+,2+,8+,1+, 15+ hit: dmg 15, fort save 19+, 16+, 2+10=12 fail, Skorl feels sick).  Eight zombies attack the female warrior (4+, 12+, 17+, 17+, 9+, 9+, 20/3+ does not confirm, 7+: one hit, dmg 2, fort 3+, female warrior is sick).  Two zombies attack Darieos (20/9+ does not confirm, 20/13+ does not confirm, dmg 8, fort save 9+ pass, 18+ pass),  and one zombie attacks Rick (2+ miss).  More zombies move towards Darieos and Rick.  
9: Cedric (-3) following the trackers
6: Nikolai (_False Life, Mage Armor, Protection from Evil_) casts Magic Missile (dmg 8) at a zombie
6: Ricven Spellhand (-15, _Protection from Evil _) drops a zombie and wounds another (20+ hit, dmg 12 cleave; 3+ hit, dmg 14)
6: Boo


----------



## Rhun (Nov 14, 2006)

Skorl begins to realizes that he may have bitten off more than he can chew, and that he may soon be overwhelmed by the horde of zombies. Determined to take the enemy with him, the half-orc bellows out yet another angry warcry and begins to shake as he becomes enraged beyond reason. He lashes out with his flail, his strikes fueled by the unnatural strength that his rage has given him.


*
OOC: 
Rage: Round 1/8
3 pt. power attacks: Attack +7, Heavy Flail (1d10+13/19-20), cleave when possible (includes -2 sickened, offset by rage STR increase).
HP: 30/47, including +10 temp
AC: 15, including -2 for raging
STR 22, CON 20
*


----------



## Dirk (Nov 14, 2006)

Rick continues to attack relentlessly.

ooc: normal attack sequence, does Rick get an answer from the woman? If not he asks again in a similar fashion but reflects more earnest in his voice.


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 14, 2006)

"Where are they all coming from?  Has the whole city been turned to zombies?!  We can't let them surround us, stay close to each other and lets see if we can get those doors open." Nikolai shouts, pointing to the double-doors on the northwest side of the square.

Once he's done so, he fires off another round of _Magic Missiles_, trying to clear a path to the doors.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 14, 2006)

Dareios, though realizing that he's becoming routed, will smash everything he has against the undead, striking with sword and shield alike...


----------



## Endur (Nov 14, 2006)

The armored woman shouts, "For Pelor!" as she slowly tries to make her way through the press of zombies towards Rick, Darieos, and Nikolai.

Nikolai notices that all the at ground level doors look to be barricaded with furniture.  Two buildings in particular appear occupied by towns people.  The building Nikolai pointed at is a a three story inn that has several archers on top shooting flaming arrows at the zombies.  A two story general store has one person shooting flaming arrows out of a second story window.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 14, 2006)

Jack nods to Willow "*His flight seems to have been in a straight line, lets move past these zombies and hopefully take up his trail again. Stopping to fight will obscure most tracks anyway*."


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 14, 2006)

"I agree," says Alessandra. "And Skorl is by himself, so we should get to him as soon as possible. Hopefully he has another weapon with him, in case he runs into trouble."


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 14, 2006)

"Well, let's not waste time talking about what to do then."

Putting his words to action, Cedric does his best to skirt around the zombies whithout attracting too much unwanted attention.


----------



## Dirk (Nov 15, 2006)

"Lady hurry this way, we shall rally together then find the rest of our companions."

Rick tightens his grip and continues to attack in an attempt to help the lady clear a path.


----------



## Endur (Nov 15, 2006)

Alessandra, Cedric, Jack Morrow, Lia, and Willow are following Skorl's trail with a group of zombies that are following in their wake.


Dareios, Nikolai, and Ricven are attempting to move towards the double-doors of the Inn.  The female warrior in full plate armor is surrounded by zombies and standing near the well in the middle of the square.  She also moves towards the door to the inn, attempting to join with the party, but she is overcome by the press of zombies and falls out of your sight.  Archers on the roofs of several buildings are firing flaming arrows at the slow-moving zombies in the square.


Skorl continues to swing his flail about.  The Three hairless humanoids talk with their mouth full as they munch on the zombies fighting Skorl.  

First hairless humanoid, "Ohhh, look at that spiked ball, heading straight at the zombie's face."
SPLATT!  The zombie's head explodes as Skorl's flail strikes it.
Second hairless humanoid, "I'd hate to have been on the receiving end of that!"
Third hairless humanoid responds, "These zombies are so stupid they don't even duck."


Round 9
24: Dareios (-8, _Protection from Evil_) attacks a zombie, but misses with his sword(PA5, 1+9-5=5 miss) , but hits with his shield (14+, dmg 3+8=11-5DR=6)
24: Dammeraung (-5) following Dareios 
20: Willow moves in the direction Skorl went
14: Alessandra Exaultiacien (-2, _sickened_) moves in the direction Skorl went
14: Alessandra's horse 
14: Strider following Dareios
13: Three hairless humanoids shred another zombie and start eating  (3+ miss, 19+ hit, 4+ miss, dmg 9) 
12: Lia Nailo moves in the direction Skorl went
12: Lia's horse 
12: Sikilar 
11: Skorl Darkskull (sick, -27, rage) crushes a zombie (9+8=17 hit, dmg 23-5DR=18; cleave 2+5bab+6str+1mw+2 flank-2sick-3pa=11 hit, dmg 17-5DR=12)
10: Jack Morrow tracking Skorl
10: Female warrior (-2, sick) swings at a zombie, but misses  (PA5, 6+8-5-2=7 miss)
9: Five Zombies claw at Skorl, but he feels little pain(2+, 3+, 5+, 8+, 15+, dmg 4).  Nine zombies attack the female warrior (3+, 19+, 14+, 7+, 12+, 8+, 4+, 16+, 20/4+ does not confirm: dmg 21, reflex 2+, falls out of sight).  Two zombies attack Darieos (19, 16, dmg 5, fort save 19+ pass),  two zombies attack Rick (20/6+ does not confirm, 8+ miss, dmg 6, fort save 17+).  More zombies move towards Darieos and Rick.  
9: Cedric (-3) following the trackers
6: Nikolai (_False Life, Mage Armor, Protection from Evil_) moves and casts magic missile (dmg 10)
6: Ricven Spellhand (-21, _Protection from Evil _) drops a zombie and wounds another (5+ hit, dmg 12 cleave; 7+ hit, dmg 9)
6: Boo


----------



## Voadam (Nov 15, 2006)

Jack presses on, mindful of the growing horde.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 15, 2006)

ooc: about how many zombies are behind us?  Can we hear Skorl's battle going on yet?


----------



## Dirk (Nov 15, 2006)

Rick is starting to feel the pain of the various bit and claw marks on his body, he quaffs a potion feeling a little better and continues to press towards to door swinging.

"Dareios, Nikolai focus on getting to the inn doors, ignore the other zombies. Archers, please focus on the zombies blocking our path."

Rick begins to assualt relentlessly towards the door screaming. "FOR PELOR!"

ooc: Potion of cure light wounds, normal attack. How many zombies between us and the door.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 15, 2006)

"DIE!" shouts Skorl, continuing to swing his flail in great, deadly arcs. "AGAIN!" Somewhere in the back of the half-orc's rage-filled mind he knows that if he can finish off these zombies, he just might have a chance of finding his companions.


*
OOC: 
Rage: Round 2/8
3 pt. power attacks: Attack +7, Heavy Flail (1d10+13/19-20), cleave when possible (includes -2 sickened, offset by rage STR increase).
HP: 26/47 (+10 from rage)
AC: 15, including -2 for raging
STR 22, CON 20
*


----------



## Voadam (Nov 15, 2006)

Jack keeps his ears pricked for any sounds of Skorl as they go, the pack of shambling undead pursuing.


----------



## Endur (Nov 15, 2006)

Alessandra, Cedric, Jack Morrow, Lia, and Willow hear the sounds of battle coming from the direction that Darieos, Ricven, and Nikolai went in.

They do not hear anything from the direction that Skorl's tracks lead in.

At least a dozen zombies are shambling behind the party.  

On the plus side, none of the zombies are half-orcs or resemble Skorl.


----------



## Endur (Nov 15, 2006)

Dirk said:
			
		

> How many zombies between us and the door.




A dozen Zombies surround Darieos, Nikolai, and Ricven.  With the female warrior having fallen, that group of zombies has joined the ones that were fighting Darieos and Ricven. Two to three ranks between the party and the double doors.

Another dozen zombies are wandering aimlessly about the square, and pounding on doors and boarded up windows.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 15, 2006)

*Jack*

"*Keep moving forward. So long as we stay ahead of them it will be OK*."


----------



## Endur (Nov 15, 2006)

Alessandra, Cedric, Jack Morrow, Lia, and Willow are following Skorl's trail with a dozen zombies following in their wake.

Strider and Dammerung catch up with the party.  Strider barks insistently at Alessandra and the others.


Dareios, Nikolai, and Ricven are attempting to move towards the double-doors of the Inn. Archers on the roofs of several buildings are firing flaming arrows at the slow-moving zombies in the square.


Skorl continues to swing his flail about.  The Three hairless humanoids talk with their mouth full as they munch on the zombies fighting Skorl.  

First hairless humanoid, "Ahhh, that hit the spot.  I'm full now."
Second hairless humanoid, "Let's take some limbs for the road!"
Third hairless humanoid responds, "Big green, we're having a party.  Come by the cemetary at midnight!"
The three humanoids walk off, laughing.


Round 9
24: Dareios (-13, _Protection from Evil_) cuts two zombies with  frenzied blows from his sword(PA5, 18+9-5= hit, dmg 16) and shield (18+, dmg 6+8=14-5DR=9)
24: Dammeraung (-5)  
20: Willow moves in the direction Skorl went
14: Alessandra Exaultiacien (-2, _sick_) moves in the direction Skorl went
14: Alessandra's horse 
14: Strider
13: Three hairless humanoids shred another zombie and start walking away  (15+, 3+ miss, 15+ hit, dmg 18) 
12: Lia Nailo moves in the direction Skorl went
12: Lia's horse 
12: Sikilar 
11: Skorl Darkskull (sick, -31, rage), swings his flail, crushing two zombies (20+8=28 hit, dmg 18-5DR=13; cleave 9+5bab+6str+1mw-2sick-3pa=15 hit, dmg 23-5DR=18)
10: Jack Morrow tracking Skorl
9: Two Zombies claw at Skorl, but he feels little pain(19+ hit, 5+ miss, dmg 5).  Two zombies attack Darieos (16+ miss, 17+ miss),  two zombies attack Rick (2+ miss, 9+ miss), two zombies attack Nikolai (17+ hit, 4+ miss, dmg 4, fort 3+ fail, sickened).  More zombies move towards Darieos and Rick.  
9: Cedric (-3) following the trackers
6: Nikolai (sick, _False Life, Mage Armor, Protection from Evil_) moves 
6: Ricven Spellhand (-21, _Protection from Evil _) drops a zombie and wounds another (20+ hit, dmg 15 cleave; 14+ hit, dmg 11)
6: Boo


----------



## Rhun (Nov 15, 2006)

_Party in cemetary?_ questions a part of Skorl's mind, the part not overcome with seething rage. It doesn't quite make sense to the half-orc, but they did help him with some of the zombies. Seeing only a couple of zombies left to deal with, Skorl continues to swing his flail, his two-handed blows pulping flesh wherever the weapon strikes.

*
OOC: 
Rage: Round 3/8
3 pt. power attacks: Attack +7, Heavy Flail (1d10+13/19-20), cleave when possible (includes -2 sickened, offset by rage STR increase).
HP: 21/47 (+10 from rage)
AC: 15, including -2 for raging
STR 22, CON 20
*


----------



## Dirk (Nov 15, 2006)

Rick insistent on not dieing now gives it everything he has. Rick yells, "Keep Moving! Archers get that door open as soon as we get there!"

ooc: Power attack -3, How many zombies stand between us and the door? 

2d6+9; +7 to attack rolls; critical 19-20*2
AC: 18 + 2(Protection from evil) 20, +1(dodge) 21 against the zombie im attacking.
HP: 14/35


----------



## Endur (Nov 16, 2006)

*Round 10*

Alessandra, Cedric, Jack Morrow, Lia, Willow, Strider, and Dammerung are following Skorl's trail with a dozen zombies following in their wake.


Dareios, Nikolai, and Ricven are attempting to move towards the double-doors of the Inn.  Only a few zombies remain between Dareios, Nikolai, and Ricven and the double doors (although a crowd of zombies are on all sides).  Archers on the roofs of several buildings are firing flaming arrows at the slow-moving zombies in the square.

One of the archer tosses one end of a rope down to Nikolai, which they use to start pulling Nikolai up.


Skorl continues to swing his flail about.  The Three hairless humanoids are out of sight.



Round 10
24: Dareios (-13, _Protection from Evil_) cuts two zombies with  frenzied blows from his sword(PA5, 18+9-5= hit, dmg 16) and shield (18+, dmg 6+8=14-5DR=9)
24: Dammeraung (-5)  
20: Willow moves in the direction Skorl went
14: Alessandra Exaultiacien (-2, _sick_) moves in the direction Skorl went
14: Alessandra's horse 
14: Strider
13: Three hairless humanoids move out of sight
12: Lia Nailo moves in the direction Skorl went
12: Lia's horse 
12: Sikilar 
11: Skorl Darkskull (sick, -36, rage), swings his flail, crushing one zombie and missing a second (6+8=14 hit, dmg 20-5DR=15; cleave 2+5bab+6str+1mw-2sick-3pa=9 miss)
10: Jack Morrow tracking Skorl
9: One Zombie claws at Skorl, but his armor protects him(7+ miss).  Two zombies attack Darieos (17+ miss, 1+ miss),  two zombies attack Ricven (3+ miss, 15+12=27 hit, dmg 9, reflex save 1+ failed, fort save 13+ pass, Ricven falls to the ground, out of sight of Darieos and Nikolai), two zombies attack Nikolai (7+ miss, 1+ miss).  More zombies move towards Darieos and Nikolai.  
9: Cedric (-3) following the trackers
6: Nikolai (-4, sick, _False Life, Mage Armor, Protection from Evil_) being pulled up a rope.
6: Ricven Spellhand (-30, _Protection from Evil _) buried alive
6: Boo


----------



## Endur (Nov 16, 2006)

*Round 11*

Ricven has been buried alive, covered in dirt and earth before his time.  Nikolai has been pulled out of the street on a rope by the archers on the rooftop, leaving only Darieos in the street to fight the zombie hordes.


Alessandra, Cedric, Jack Morrow, Lia, Willow, Strider, and Dammerung are following Skorl's trail with a dozen zombies following in their wake.


Skorl continues to swing his flail at the last zombie.



Round 11
24: Dareios (-13, _Protection from Evil_) cuts at the zombies with  frenzied blows from his sword(PA5, 7+) and shield (4+), but misses both times
24: Dammeraung (-5)  
20: Willow moves in the direction Skorl went
14: Alessandra Exaultiacien (-2, _sick_) moves in the direction Skorl went
14: Alessandra's horse 
14: Strider
12: Lia Nailo moves in the direction Skorl went
12: Lia's horse 
12: Sikilar 
11: Skorl Darkskull (sick, -36, rage), swings his flail, crushing the last zombie and missing a second (19+8=27 hit, dmg 20-5DR=15)
10: Jack Morrow tracking Skorl
9: Four zombies attack Darieos (14+ miss, 8+ miss, 3+, 19+12=31 hit, dmg 15, reflex save 9+ fail, fort save 4+ fail sick, Darieos falls to the ground out of sight)

9: Cedric (-3) following the trackers
6: Nikolai (-4, sick, _False Life, Mage Armor, Protection from Evil_) being pulled up a rope.
6: Ricven Spellhand (-30, _Protection from Evil _) buried alive
6: Boo digging his way out


----------



## Endur (Nov 16, 2006)

*Round 12*

Dareios and Ricven have been buried alive, covered in dirt and earth before their time.  

With no opposition available in the streets, the zombies shamble out of the town square in search of more food, driven on by a hunger, raw and unstoppable.  A hunger that can never be slaked.  

Nikolai has been pulled out of the street onto the rooftop, amongst the desperate refugees.


Alessandra, Cedric, Jack Morrow, Lia, Willow, Strider, and Dammerung are following Skorl's trail with a dozen zombies following in their wake.


Skorl has finished the pack of zombies, although he can hear others moving about in the distance.



Round 12
24: Dareios (-28, _Protection from Evil_) buried alive
24: Dammeraung (-5)  
20: Willow moves in the direction Skorl went
14: Alessandra Exaultiacien (-2, _sick_) moves in the direction Skorl went
14: Alessandra's horse 
14: Strider
12: Lia Nailo moves in the direction Skorl went
12: Lia's horse 
12: Sikilar 
11: Skorl Darkskull (sick, -36, rage), 
10: Jack Morrow tracking Skorl
9: Cedric (-3) following the trackers
6: Nikolai (-4, sick, _False Life, Mage Armor, Protection from Evil_) on the roof of the inn
6: Ricven Spellhand (-30, _Protection from Evil _) buried alive
6: Boo digging his way out


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 16, 2006)

Nikolai watches in shock as both Ricven and Dareios are pulled down by the horde of zombies when they were so close to safety.  As they pull him onto the roof he pleads with the archers; "They're still down there!  Ricven and Dareios!  We need more cover fire, they may still be alive!"


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 16, 2006)

As Willow follows Jack, she begins to yell Skorl's name.  Hopefully he will hear her and respond, perhaps speeding up the tracking process.

She is getting nervous about the growing number of zombies following them, but moves on, confident that the time is not yet right.  _Just a few more_, she says to herself.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 16, 2006)

Dareios, covered with dirt and dust, tries to cry for help under the masses of the earth...

If he can still grab a zombie, he'll try to break some of its bones while going doing, perpetously shouting Pelor's name...


----------



## Rhun (Nov 16, 2006)

As Skorl's battle-lust begins to fade, he begins to realize the extent of his injuries. Although he has decimated one group of zombies, he can hear that others are about, and he is in no condition to face them on his own. He quickly retrieves two potions and drinks them down, hoping that they will stop the flow of blood and give him enough strength to find his companions.


*
OOC:
Skorl will drink two potions of Cure Light Wounds.
HP: 11/47, sickened
*


----------



## Endur (Nov 16, 2006)

Skorl drinks two potions of _Cure Light Wounds _ (healing 15).  He then hears someone calling his name in the distance.  After a few moments of dodging zombies in the mist, Skorl rejoins Alessandra, Cedric, Jack Morrow, Lia, Willow, Strider, and Dammerung.  Nearly two dozen zombies are following the party.



On the torchlit roof of the inn, Nikolai faces several men.  Their old weatherbeaten faces are grim.

The first man shakes his head and tells Nilolai, "They're gone."

A second man adds, "The dead that walk would not have left if your friends still lived."

A third man adds, "Those that fall rise again.  It is the end of the world."

The second man adds, "You're not from around here.  You should come with me and talk to the Burgomaster.  I need to go tell him that Ashlyn has fallen." 

The second man climbs down a ladder into the top floor of the inn.


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 16, 2006)

Tired of lugging around a the half-orc's huge blade, Cedric gladly hands it back to it's original owner.

"Here, a present for you."

He then draws his own blade and turns to look back they way they came.

"We should regroup.  I hope we can avoid our shambling friends back there.  We seem to be outnumbered."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 16, 2006)

The half-orc accepts his blade back, grinning as he hefts it in hand. "Thanks, Cedric." Looking at the approaching zombies, and hearing Cedric's words about being ournumbered, Skorl shrugs. "Always outnumbered. Just killed dozen zombies back there." The warrior points back the way he came from.


*
OOC:
HP: 26/47, sickened
*


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 16, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> The first man shakes his head and tells Nilolai, "They're gone."
> 
> A second man adds, "The dead that walk would not have left if your friends still lived."




With the retreat of the zombies, Nikolai looks down into the square, trying to figure out what has happend to Ricven, Darieos and the warrior woman; hoping that if they can't be saved, that at least they can be spared rising again.

"I will come, but not just yet.  If it is at all possible they can be saved, I must try."


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 16, 2006)

"It is good to see that you are okay, Skorl. Would you like me to tend to your wounds before they get any closer?" Alessandra dismounts, ready to fight or heal as need be.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 16, 2006)

Skorl nods at Alessandra. "Please. Healing much appreciated. Thank you." He grips his greatsword tighter in hand, ready to fight or follow his companions to safety.

*
OOC:
HP: 26/47, sickened
*


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 16, 2006)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> With the retreat of the zombies, Nikolai looks down into the square, trying to figure out what has happend to Ricven, Darieos and the warrior woman; hoping that if they can't be saved, that at least they can be spared rising again.




[Wonderful. I drop out for a day and people not only bury me alive, but later decide to desecrate my grave...   BTW, is Dareios dead?]


----------



## Endur (Nov 16, 2006)

While the townspeople believe that Dareios and Ricven walked off into the darkness with the rest of the undead, Dareios and Ricven are still alive.  However, they are suffocating due to lack of air and may not remain amongst the living very long.


The townsperson replies to Nikolai, "The change is quick.  As soon as someone dies, they rise as the undead.  You can not see your friends' bodies in the square below because they already rose as undead and left with the other zombies."


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 16, 2006)

OOC: Kn(Religion) +2 -> Just how fast can someone turn into a zombie?


----------



## Endur (Nov 16, 2006)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> OOC: Kn(Religion) +2 -> Just how fast can someone turn into a zombie?




Kn(Religion) 16+2=18.  A lot of spells are very fast, like_ magic missile_ or _animate dead_.  But if bodies are being transformed all over the village, there must be more than one spellcaster using _animate dead_.  Or maybe its something other than _animate dead._


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 16, 2006)

Alessandra beseeches Pelor to close the wounds of this warrior in his service.

OOC: Cure Mod, 2d8+5 on Skorl


----------



## Endur (Nov 16, 2006)

Alessandra heals Skorl (for 13).  

Strider growls at Skorl and barks insistently at the party of adventurers.

The zombies close in.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 16, 2006)

"Are we fighting them?" Alessandra asks, pointing at the zombies. "We might want to get back to where the others are." 

_OOC: Do I have time for 1 more Cure on Skorl before they reach us or we have to move?_


----------



## Dirk (Nov 16, 2006)

Rick buried alive is praying that help will arrive soon. He hopes Boo may find his way out to safety.

ooc: Boo knows im in trouble right - empathic link? Is boo smart enough to pull a lassie?


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 16, 2006)

OOC:  With the zombies out of the way, does Nikolai see mounds of earth where they're buried?  Mabye a foot sticking out or something?


----------



## Endur (Nov 16, 2006)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> OOC:  With the zombies out of the way, does Nikolai see mounds of earth where they're buried?  Mabye a foot sticking out or something?




It is dark and foggy and Nikolai is up on the roof of a three story building.  There are body parts down there, pieces of zombies dismembered by Darieos and Ricven.  Nikolai doesn't see anything moving down there other than the occassional zombie.

Most of the zombies left, but there are still a few zombies wandering around, pounding on doors, and making a nuisance out of themselves.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 17, 2006)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> "Are we fighting them?" Alessandra asks, pointing at the zombies. "We might want to get back to where the others are."





"I think I can distract them long enough for us to get past.  Move quickly though, for who knows what will work in this blasphemous place."

If there are no arguments, and everyone is ready after Skorl is healed, Willow reaces out with her hands and calls upon the powers of nature to bring forth a great dire badger to appear next to the zombie hoard, between it and her party.

ooc: lose _Summon Swarm_ in place of _Summon Nature's Ally II_


----------



## Voadam (Nov 17, 2006)

Jack nods and points down a side that does not sound like it is full of moaning hungry dead "*When the distraction comes duck down this side alley and move quick past the horde. Speed not engagement. Don't stop to fight lone ones*."


----------



## Endur (Nov 17, 2006)

Willow summons a dire badge to valiantly hold off the zombies while the party escapes.


Without air, Darieos and Ricven struggle to survive.

Suddenly, Ricven can feel air from a tunnel that Boo made.  Moments later, Darieos can also breathe again.

Ricven and Darieos, with a little help from Boo, manage to dig themselves out of their early graves.


Up on the roof, Nikolai sees earth covered figures rise up out of the ground.


Boo even manages to dig an air hole to the female warrior Ashlyn, but she was buried deeper than Ricven and Darieos and needed assistance from Ricven and Darieos to be freed. 

Ashlyn thanks Boo, Darieos, and Ricven for their efforts.  

She says, "Mathilda and Thendrick left over an hour ago to get the village priest.  They left me here to guard the townsfolk, but I never thought they would be gone this long.  Most of the surviving townspeople are in the inn.  I was holding the zombies off by defending the barricades until a very strong zombie broke through the barricade.  Let's rebuild the shattered barricade before the zombie horde returns!"


Alessandra, Cedric, Jack Morrow, Lia, Willow, and Skorl make it all the way to the town square, avoiding groups of slow moving zombies as necessary.

The party reunites and enters the Inn (with the sign "Blood on the Vine") on the front double doors.

Literally hundreds of men, women, and children are crammed inside the inn.  Every bit of floorspace, including the halls and the stairs, has somone sitting, lying down, or crying on it.

The innkeeper looks over the party and says, "We're sold out.  You'll have to sleep in the stables." 

After seeing the looks on the faces of the party, the innkeeper adds, "Sorry, a little bit of gallows humor there.  You wouldn't like the stables, zombie horses I'm afraid.  You are welcome to any floor space in the inn you can find."

In a shadowy corner, sitting at table by himself and drinking wine from a goblet, is a nobleman.  Everyone in the inn is deferential to the nobleman, and when the party enters, they deflect all questions towards the nobleman.

Looking up from the dregs of his goblet, the man speaks to the party members.


"I am Ismark the Lesser.  My father is -- was -- Kolyan Indirovich, the burgomaster of Barovia.  His body lies these ten days and more in the mansion.  My sister remains with him, barricaded there against the undead.

"Danovich the priest used to ward the church and the village, reciting holy prayers from dusk to dawn while wearing the holy symbol of ravenkind, a legacy of the Church of Pelor that has protected this land as long as anyone can remember.

"Two weeks ago, fierce wolves attacked the village in broad daylight, slaying Doru, Danovich's son, and several other people.  Danovich went mad with grief, and refused to bury his son or perform his holy duties, or even permit anyone else to conduct funerals.

"My father tried to persuade Danovich to see reason, but that failed.  Finally, my father took the holy symbol of ravenloft back to our mansion and recited the prayers himself.  

"Twelve days ago, my father wrote a letter asking for the Church of Pelor to send a replacement priest.  

"Ten days ago, my father died.  Poisoned in his own home!  And the Holy Symbol of Ravenkind was stolen!

"Two of my father's oldest friends disappeared that night and have not been seen since.  

"And now the dead have begun to rise, in vengeance for our failure to conduct funerals.  

"My lady, will you become our village priest now?  We desperately need someone with the authority of the Church of Pelor to conduct funerals and other services."


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 17, 2006)

Willow leans over and says to Jack, hopefully out of earshot of the noble, "He says his sister is home with their deceased father barricaded against the undead.  But what's to keep the old fellow from rising up himself and snacking on the poor girl?  If all the other dead are rising around here, why shouldn't he?"


----------



## Dirk (Nov 17, 2006)

Rick blodied and bruised collapses on a small bit of empty floor space. Still coherent he asks for aid. He replaces Boo into his container with a cracker.

"Alessandra, some help if you please."


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 17, 2006)

Dareios, who hugged Rick and praised the valiant hamster when he finally dug out of the dirt, now seems more silent as usual, and very pale. Periodically, red drips of blood run down from his lips.

"I... I could really need a medic here, and quick." He will try to lean on Rick and Alexandra while they walk back.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 17, 2006)

Alessandra will attempt to heal everyone to the best of her ability, once they get within the safety of the inn.

She listens to the nobleman's description of what has happened. "Sir, I will act as villiage priest until another of Pelor's faith can arrive to take up the position - indeed, I will do all in my power to cleanse Barovia of undead! We must locate the Holy Symbol of Ravenkind. Have you any idea of whom might have stolen it?"

_OOC: Let me know how many spells I use of which level, I have 2 3rd level, 2, 2nd level, 3 1st level and 5 0th level left that I can swap out. Also, if I can swap out domain spells, add 1 to each of the above numbers except 0th level. I am not sure how many would be needed to heal the -28 and -30 from Dareios and Ricven. I'd start with the Cure Serious and go from there. Also, if Skorl is still hurt, I will try to get a Cure Light on him.

Also, Know(religion) - have I heard of the Holy Symbol of Ravenkind?_


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 17, 2006)

Nikolai is more than a little suprised when Ricven and Darieos dig themselves out of the ground.  Fortunately, before he starts blasting at them and telling the archers to do the same he notices that even though they're lurching and stumbling, they're also gasping for air; and therefore not zombies.

As they pull Ashlyn out of the ground he calls to them "Over here!  Hurry, before they come back!"



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> "Two of my father's oldest friends disappeared that night and have not been seen since.




Suspecting they may be involved in the theft of the symbol, Nikolai presses for more details.  "What can you tell us about them?"


----------



## Rhun (Nov 17, 2006)

Skorl finally sheathes his blade as they enter the inn, and stands patiently as he listens to Ismark the Lesser tell his tale. Although he still bears several half-healed claw marks and ugly bruises from his earlier battle, he doesn't look too much the worse for wear. 

"We should rescue girl," says the half-orc. "She in danger. Also, strange green-skinned corpse eaters talked about party in cemetary. Midnight."




*
OOC: 
Are we still sickened?
HP: 39/47
*


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 17, 2006)

Cedric looks puzzled for a moment.

"The Burgomaster has been dead ten days?  How long did it take his letter to reach us?  We haven't been on the road but a day."


----------



## Voadam (Nov 17, 2006)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> Willow leans over and says to Jack, hopefully out of earshot of the noble, "He says his sister is home with their deceased father barricaded against the undead.  But what's to keep the old fellow from rising up himself and snacking on the poor girl?  If all the other dead are rising around here, why shouldn't he?"




Jack nods grimly, perhaps it was their shared experience with the Green Circle tragedy, but Jack had the exact same thoughts upon hearing the nobles description.

With Cedric's point the disjointed ramblings of the letter seemed clearer, risen dead with a damaged mind. Some memories intact but a dangerous thing.

Zombies, the thing in the mansion, and now something else as well according to Skorl.

"*Skorl, tell us what you can of these flesh eaters*."


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 17, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Cedric looks puzzled for a moment.
> 
> "The Burgomaster has been dead ten days?  How long did it take his letter to reach us?  We haven't been on the road but a day."




"I think there were two letters," Alessandra says grimly. "The one sent to the tavern that we responded to, and the one sent to the Church of Pelor 12 days ago."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 17, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "*Skorl, tell us what you can of these flesh eaters*."





The big half-orc nods. "They look like corpses. Green skin, no hair. But they ate some zombies I fight. Speak common. Invite me to party in cemetary." Skorl shrugs. "Looked foul, but helped some. Not know what they want."


----------



## Endur (Nov 17, 2006)

Alessandra, Ashlyn, Nikolai, and Skorl are still sick.  In the light of the inn, Alessandra examines the infections.  Alessandra has never seen this particular disease or infection before and does not know how to cure it.

Alessandra heals Darieos, Ricven, and Skorl of all of their wounds (using 2 3rd level, 1 2nd level, 2 1st level, 3 0th level; can't use domain spells).

Alessandra has heard of the Holy Symbol of Ravenkind.  Centuries ago, an angel in the guise of a raven delivered the amulet to a local hero who was facing attack from evil spirits and the undead.  In gratitude, the hero later built a castle named Ravenloft, and started an order of Knights known as the Knights of the Raven.  This all happened long ago.  Alessandra did not know that Barovia was where it had happened.

Ashlyn and several grim-faced men wearing colorful clothing work on reassembling the broken barricade before the zombies return.

Ismark adds, "With the death of my father and his friends going missing, and now this calamity, I had lost all hope.  With your arrival it is almost enough to have hope again.

"I know not this green creature you speak of, or what its strange words could possibly mean.  Nor have I ever seen any green creatures in Barovia other than yourself.

"No one in Barovia goes outside after dark.  Sometimes the wolves from the forest slink about after dark.  Those who are working on fixing the barricade aren't from around here, they are Vistani.  The Vistani have a camp outside of town to the northeast.  The Vistani claim to be traveling peddlers, but most are swindlers and thieves.  The only member of their clan that deserves respect is their leader, Madam Eva, a seer of significance.

"My father's friends that went missing?  Sir Urik and Varikov the trapper.  Sir Urik was the last warrior of any significance to protect this area.  My father called Sir Urik 'The last Knight of the Raven.'  

"Count Strahd von Zarovich was the most powerful warrior in the land when he was younger, but that was before I was born.  Now our feudal lord is an aged recluse, living alone in his crumbling castle that overlooks the village, with no one but a manservant who is nearly as old as he is.

"Varikov was the best trapper I had ever seen or heard of.  Everyone was certain that he would deal with the problem of the wolves of the Svalich woods.  That is, they were certain until the day the wolves attacked Doru and the others.  Never before have wolves entered the village during the day.  Varikov must be hiding out of shame over his failure."


----------



## Endur (Nov 17, 2006)

With a quizzical look on his face, Ismark says, "Mathilda said something about a strange letter, but she didn't bring it with her.  

"Barovia is a small village and everyone knows everyone.  Nobody has left the village in over a week, except for the deceased.  And the Vistani."


----------



## Voadam (Nov 17, 2006)

"I* think we'll want to talk to our messenger if he has returned. And a seer might be able to tell us what is going on*." Jack turns back to the nobleman "*Did your father have a man in his service who wears brightly colored clothes, draped in loose folds about him and who wears a hat off center to hide his eyes? A proud and bold man? Who else would be with your sister at the mansion? Servants, guard dogs, men at arms?*" Jack glances over the people here, the villagers and vistani, looking for if the messenger is among those secluded here.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 17, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> With a quizzical look on his face, Ismark says, "Mathilda said something about a strange letter, but she didn't bring it with her.
> 
> "Barovia is a small village and everyone knows everyone.  Nobody has left the village in over a week, except for the deceased.  And the Vistani."




"*Did your father have any Vistani in his employ? Any who would call him master*?"


----------



## Voadam (Nov 17, 2006)

"*And one more question while I think of it, do you know the name Ireena*?"


----------



## Dirk (Nov 17, 2006)

Rick thanks Alessandra and the archers and men who helped. He then cleans away the blood from his sword and armor and then lends a helping hand to the men working on the barricade. Still listening to the conversation. He interjects with this to say...

"Let me get this straight. We have to find this amulet thing to help the town. The man that asked for our help is more than likely a walking corpse. There are some strange, bald creatures eating the zombies and in inviting us to social gatherings and to top it all off we destroyed dozens of zombies only to barely survive long enough to get into the inn to hide?"

Rick takes a deep breath.

"So where do we start, do we go and listen to these zombie eaters, continue to kill zombies or go safe the more than likely dead girl from the old castle?"

_After getting answers from the party he begins to talk to the barkeep._

Exactly how many people lived in the town before and how many are still alive? Shouldn't that give us a good estimate on the number of zombies walking about. Also is there a general store somewhere that we can attempt to raid for supplies and goods?


----------



## Rhun (Nov 17, 2006)

Skorl shrugs his powerful shoulders at Rick's question. "We save girl. And go to cemetary? Maybe green-skinned corpse eaters help with zombies?"


----------



## Endur (Nov 17, 2006)

The Vistani wear clothing very similar to the clothing worn by the messenger.  The villagers tend to wear plain and somber colored clothing.

Ismark responds to Jack Morrow's questions, "Kolyan was my father.  Ireena Kolyana is my sister's name.  She is alone, except for a few dogs.   The walls and the doors are solid.  I have more faith in the walls of my father's home then I have in the walls of this inn.

"But the inn was in the center of town and it made sense to gather the townsfolk here.  Still only half of the townspeople are here.  The rest are hiding in their homes, or have joined the undead.  I have no idea how many of the dead are walking.  Or how many have died.  I pray that the half of the villagers that are not in the Inn are in hiding, and have not joined the undead legions.

"Employ a Vistani?  Surely you jest.  I suppose its possible that a Vistani would be willing to deliver a message, but would you trust one?  

"Although my father did not show me his letter, I know that my father gave his message to Jeref Maurgan, a man he trusted with his life.  Jeref left twelve days ago and has not returned.  His wife Helena is upstairs with the rest of Jeref's family, praying for his safe return and our deliverance.  We feared the worst until you arrived."


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 17, 2006)

Nikolai listens to the discussion, pondering what they should do next.

"I believe that first we must tend to the living; then to the dead once they're safe.  I think our best chance of both learning more about what is happening here and attending to the task that drew us here is to rescue Ireena from the mansion.

However, given the battle we faced getting to the Inn, I'm not sure we could survive a nighttime trip across town; we should proabably wait until dawn."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 17, 2006)

Skorl grins at Nikolai. "We survive trip. I kill zombies."


----------



## Endur (Nov 18, 2006)

Ismark adds, "My sister can be quite stubborn.  She refused to leave my father's body to join us here in the inn for fear of it being desecrated while she was gone.  I wish you luck, but I do not think you will be able to persuade her to abandon my father's body.

"Nor do I think you will find it easy to persuade any Barovian to travel outside at night."

Ashlyn, having entered the inn after repairing the barricade, adds, "But what about Mathilda and Thendrick?  We must find out what happened to them and the village priest."


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 18, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> Alessandra heals Darieos, Ricven, and Skorl of all of their wounds




Dareios bows before Alexandra. "Thank you, mylady, for saving my life. I will wait and see if I ever find a way to repay you this debt."



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> "Although my father did not show me his letter, I know that my father gave his message to Jeref Maurgan, a man he trusted with his life.  Jeref left twelve days ago and has not returned.  His wife Helena is upstairs with the rest of Jeref's family, praying for his safe return and our deliverance.  We feared the worst until you arrived."[/color]




Dareios has listened with his usual military look of discipline and determination.

"What did Jeref Maurgan look like?" He asks, looking straight into Ismark's eyes.

If he is asked to vote where to go, Dareios will opt to visit the cemetery by day and now to go for the girl - after all, that's what the party is supposed to accomplish here.


----------



## Endur (Nov 18, 2006)

Ismark responds, "Jeref is thick and stocky, with broad shoulders, black hair, and a mustache.  If you want to know what clothes he was wearing when he left, you should ask his wife."


----------



## Dirk (Nov 18, 2006)

Rick is absorbing all the information and debating in his mind what to do. 

"I say we save the girl at first light, then see to the cementary." 

ooc: Endur can i get an answer from this earlier.


> After getting answers from the party he begins to talk to the barkeep.
> 
> Exactly how many people lived in the town before and how many are still alive? Shouldn't that give us a good estimate on the number of zombies walking about. Also is there a general store somewhere that we can attempt to raid for supplies and goods?


----------



## Rhun (Nov 18, 2006)

Skorl runs a hand through his long black hair. Several of his many braids, tied with iron and bone beads, are starting to come undone. "What about party at cemetary? Might be trap, but corpse eaters might be allies. Help with zombie menace." The half-orc shrugs. "I go now, or later. Skorl always ready."


----------



## Endur (Nov 18, 2006)

Dirk said:
			
		

> _After getting answers from the party he begins to talk to the barkeep._
> 
> Exactly how many people lived in the town before and how many are still alive? Shouldn't that give us a good estimate on the number of zombies walking about. Also is there a general store somewhere that we can attempt to raid for supplies and goods?





The barkeep hands Rick a bucket and solemnly says, "Will you please go fill up this bucket with water from the village well?  I'll trade you an answer for every bucket of water you bring back.

"I'll even pay you in advance for three buckets of water.  Over five hundred people lived in the Village of Barovia.  At least two hundred are in my inn right now.  I'm not counting Vistani, because they didn't live here.  Bildrath's General Mercantile is across the square on the other side of the well.  He and his stockboy Perriwimple are guarding the store against the zombies."


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 19, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> Ismark responds, "Jeref is thick and stocky, with broad shoulders, black hair, and a mustache.  If you want to know what clothes he was wearing when he left, you should ask his wife."




Dareios looks fairly sceptical. "The person that brought us this letter? - Did that guy look like this Jeref, companions? - I'd rather say no."

As Dareios hears the barkeeper mock Rick, he turns to him, giving a look of uttermost hate...


----------



## Dirk (Nov 19, 2006)

Rick says in an obvious sarcastic manner.

"Well, Barkeep, I could go to the next town and bring water back from that well if you like, its more than likely not teeming with rotting zombie flesh. Or you can go destroy a few dozen zombies, in the dark, in the fog, for a drink."

Rick doesn't even wait for a response before leaving the bar and heads over to the group.

"Ungrateful that one, its a shame really, but they are under a lot of stress."

Ricks voice takes a sterner tone,

"What is the parties decision? Rest for the night and save the girl in the morning?"


----------



## Endur (Nov 19, 2006)

The constant wailing of the women and children, the total lack of food and water, and the lack of any space to sleep, means that the party can wait out the night in the Inn, but they are unlikely to get any rest.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 19, 2006)

Dirk said:
			
		

> Rick says in an obvious sarcastic manner.
> 
> "Well, Barkeep, I could go to the next town and bring water back from that well if you like, its more than likely not teeming with rotting zombie flesh. Or you can go destroy a few dozen zombies, in the dark, in the fog, for a drink."
> 
> Rick doesn't even wait for a response before leaving the bar and heads over to the group.




Dareios had earnestly considered to punish the barkeeper for what in a first moment he considered impertinence.

After checking the overall situation, however, he comes to another conclusion.

"My friends, would it be possible to help the poor people a bit? Maybe we can indeed fight our way through to the village well and get some water - at least enough for the children. Otherwise, I think we should head to Ireena's place. The letter said explicitely that she was in danger, didn't it?"


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 19, 2006)

Ivid said:
			
		

> Dareios had earnestly considered to punish the barkeeper for what in a first moment he considered impertinence.
> 
> After checking the overall situation, however, he comes to another conclusion.
> 
> "My friends, would it be possible to help the poor people a bit? Maybe we can indeed fight our way through to the village well and get some water - at least enough for the children. Otherwise, I think we should head to Ireena's place. The letter said explicitely that she was in danger, didn't it?"




"Maybe they are sparse enough for an archer to cover you from the door.  If you take Skorl with you to help clear the way it may not be so bad.  I'll do what I can to help."


----------



## Dirk (Nov 19, 2006)

There are alot of children...

"I'll lend my sword... for the children. But the barkeep better watch his tongue!"

Rick unslings his crossbow and bolts from his back.

"Maybe they could use more weapons and ammo on the roof."

Rick looks back at the barkeep and holds up his crossbow and quiver.

"Were getting water for the children. Is there anyone who can use this with any precesion and can they spare room on the roof for? I won't be needing it outside."

_If the barkeep says yes he lets him take it if not Rick puts it back on._ 

"We should climb down from the roof, we shouldn't risk moving the barricade."

Rick takes his 50ft rope out of his pack.


----------



## Endur (Nov 19, 2006)

The party manages to recover water from the village well and deliver it to the grateful villagers.

There are pieces of zombie lying near the well from where Ashlyn fought several zombies.  

Due to the darkness, it was impossible to see whether zombie pieces actually fell inside the well.

The villagers boiled the water just in case the well had been fouled by zombie flesh.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 19, 2006)

Seeing the people drink the boiled water, Dareios relaxes a bit.

"My friends, whenever I can help people, I feel comfortable." He grins, and cleans his clothes and weaponry, while waiting for the others to decide their next step.

Dareios will vote for Ireena's house and against the graveyard, if he should be asked.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 19, 2006)

"These things that feast on the undead, without being attacked themselves, what can they be?"  Willow tries to remember if she's ever heard of sucha being.

"And a _party_ at midnight?  In the cemetary?  I do not think that anything good can come of a midnight party in a cemetary.  At least nothing good by the common definition."  She says this as she looks at Skorl and hefty blade.  "I'm sure you'd get a grand fight out of it.  One that I'd rather not partake of if at all possible.  At least not yet."


----------



## Endur (Nov 19, 2006)

Willow has heard tales of cannibals, accursed men, evil races, and supernatural creatures that eat dead humans.  Willow does not know which category those Skorl encountered belong to.


Ashlyn speaks up, "I told Mathilda and Thendrick that I would protect the inn while they went to get Danovich from the village church.  As much as I would like to help you save others in this village, I can not leave my post until Mathilda and Thendrick return.

"The village church is on the way to the cemetary, so if you decide to go to the cemetary, you could stop at the church and see what is taking Mathilda and Thendrick so long."


----------



## Dirk (Nov 19, 2006)

Rick looks around the crowded room.

"We aren't getting any rest here, we should move out to the church and see if they need help. There maybe some space to sleep and regain our strength for the fight to the castle in the morning. Thats just my opinion though."

Rick starts to eat on a trail ration and giving bits of it to Boo.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 19, 2006)

"I agree - trying to discover what happened to Mathilda and Thendrick, and retrieving Danovich, might best be our first task. Perhaps the church is well enough fortified that we may rest there, as well." Alessandra says.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 19, 2006)

Willow secures her gear, keeping her shortspear in hand.  "We should go now then, while it still suits us," she says.  Then, to Ismark, "which way is the church?"


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 19, 2006)

Nikolai nods.  "The church it is then.  Hopfully Mathilda and Thendrick will have more information on what's going on."


----------



## Endur (Nov 19, 2006)

The party obtains directions to the church, leaves the inn, and travels the dark and foggy roads to the vilage church.  The party avoided most of the slow-moving zombies, dispatching half a dozen zombies which could not be avoided.  

The church is a gray, sagging edifice of stone and wood stands atop a slight rise, on the very roots of the great pillarstone.  Hidden in the mist and darkness is the castle that sits atop the pillarstone.

Light flickers through holes burned through the roof shingles of the chruch, and the sound of hoarse chanting is audible within.


Dareios  
Willow 
Alessandra Exaultiacien (-2, sick) 
Strider
Lia Nailo
Sikilar 
Skorl Darkskull (sick) 
Jack Morrow 
Cedric (-3) 
Nikolai (sick, _False Life _ (+2), _Mage Armor_) 
Ricven Spellhand 
Boo


----------



## Dirk (Nov 19, 2006)

Rick looks at the church with dissapointment.

"Stick together, Ill take point with Skorl if Dareious will take the rear. Everyone keep your eyes open."

Rick takes a few steps towards the church and yells.

"Mathilda, Thendrick you still here?"

Rick glances side to side looking for anything dangerous while he waits for a response.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 19, 2006)

Skorl walks boldly into the church, his heavy blade gripped with both hands. His eyes dart back and forth as he looks about for any sign of danger.


----------



## Endur (Nov 20, 2006)

ooc: Those who ride horses (Alessandra, Darieos, and Lia), I would like to know whether you brought your horses with you to the church.  If not, where did you leave them?  If you tried to leave the horses at the inn, Ashlyn would have told you that they had no way to protect the horses.  Your options were either to bring the horses with you, or let them go, risking the horses to the zombies or the wolves of the Svalich woods.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 20, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> ooc: Those who ride horses (Alessandra, Darieos, and Lia), I would like to know whether you brought your horses with you to the church.  If not, where did you leave them?  If you tried to leave the horses at the inn, Ashlyn would have told you that they had no way to protect the horses.  Your options were either to bring the horses with you, or let them go, risking the horses to the zombies or the wolves of the Svalich woods.




[You anticipated my first question. If possible, Dareios will bind some sort of cloth around his horse's hooves to make it trot without producing too loud sounds and then take it with him.]

Dareios will nod to Rick's suggestion, take his shield and silver axe and guide the party from the back.

Does the church look like if the building had been the place of recent battle? - Like zombie cadavers lying all around?


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 20, 2006)

Willow walks into the church behind Skorl, though perhaps a little more cautiously.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 20, 2006)

Alessandra will also bring her horse with her, trying to muffle the clip-clop of its hooves with cloth.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 20, 2006)

As they travel, Jack tries to put together the pieces of this puzzle, one ear always listening for the sound of enemies.

"*Our messenger was not the man sent by the burgomaster but one of the vistani. Said something about coming to his master. Not sure what's going on with that. More importantly though the priest held an artefact and performed regular rites, when he stopped and the artefact was missing the undead problems arose. An underlying curse of black magic on the land that needed pelorian prayers to keep down? Does that sound right*?"


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 20, 2006)

"It is a good theory," Alessandra agrees. "But what curse? Does it have more effects than the rising of the dead? Has anyone heard of such a thing before?"

________________

When the group reaches the church, Alessandra will follow the rest inside, carefully.


----------



## Dirk (Nov 20, 2006)

Seeing Skorl apporaching the church Rick draws his greatsword and follows at a slower pace. He says in a loud and commanding voice.

"Friend or Foe!"


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 20, 2006)

Cedric quietly follows the others through the streets of the city, his sword held openly in his hand as he looks around for any signs of the undead stalking them.  As they approach the church, he slows and looks over the building.  Perhaps it would have been a good idea to approach more quietly rather than hollering into the night . . . but it is too late now.


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 20, 2006)

Hoping the shouting doesn't draw too many more zombies, Nikolai follows Skorl into the church.


----------



## Endur (Nov 20, 2006)

Ivid said:
			
		

> Does the church look like if the building had been the place of recent battle? - Like zombie cadavers lying all around?




No zombie cadavers lying around.  Lia Nailo and Jack Morrow saw lots of tracks on the ground outside the church.

The cemetary is close by.


----------



## Dirk (Nov 20, 2006)

Not wanting to stumble upon traps or an ambush set my the lightbringers Dirk thought it best to address themselves as allies. He hopes his party understands. Not hearing a response Rick readies his sword and enters the church building ready for anything.


----------



## Endur (Nov 21, 2006)

The interior of the old village church is lit dimly by candles.

The church interior is a shambles, with overturned and broken benches littering the floor.  A claw-scarred altar broods at the north end of the church, directly north of a gaping hole in the rotten floorboards.  A hoarse voice coming from the same direction chants phrases that you do not understand.

As Skorl, Riven, and the rest of the adventures enter the church, a wild haired man rises from behind the altar.  In his right hand he holds an aged tome that he is reading from, on his left arm he wears a shield that looks like Mathilda’s shield.

The man speaks to you, ”Doru lives!  The Liber Blaspheme had the words to restore his life!  And the Liber Blaspheme has words for you!” (Knowledge Arcana 17+4=21)  Nikolai thinks the Liber Blaspheme is an ancient text of Black Magic and Necromancy.

The man reads out of the book, reciting words in a language you do not understand.  

The doors to the church antechambers open to your left and right.

Mathilda walks out of the southwest door, followed by Thendrick walking out of the northwest door.  They are wearing their full plate armor and their swords sheathed by their side, yet they do not appear life-life.  They have become zombies.  

A zombie comes out of the southeast door, while behind the northeast doorway is a skeletally thin figure with cadaverous eyes wearing a cloak enscribed with magical sigils (Lia Nailo recognizes the figure as a Deathlock, knowledge religion 20+6=26).

Map of the Church






18: Nikolai (sick, _False Life _ (+2), _Mage Armor_) casts _Burning Blood _ at Danovich (but Danovich appears unaffected)
16: Skorl Darkskull (sick, shaken) shakes in fear (DC17 will save, 11+ fail) as he swings his sword and misses the Deathlock (5+8=13 vs. ac 15) 
14: Lia Nailo shoots an arrow at the Deathlock, striking it solidly (19+ hit, dmg 8 +1pbs+4 favored enemy+1 magic=dmg 14)
14: Lia’s horse waits
14: Sikilar scouts
12: Willow attacks Mathilda with her spear, but her spear glances off the plate armor (6+ miss)
12: Slithergleam hisses
11: Deathlock backs up (5' step) and screams (_sound burst_, Skorl fort 20+ pass, Ricven fort 9+4=13 fail stunned for one round, Willow fort 10+5=15 pass , Cedric fort 20+pass, dmg 5 to each)
11: Dareios mounts on Dammerung and rides Dammerung into the church
11: Strider barks and follows into the church
11: Dammerung shoulders people to the side as they ride on through
10: Alessandra Exaultiacien (-2, sick) turns undead (3+5= turn hit dice 4 or less, turning damage 5+5=10, Mathilda, Thendrick and third zombie reduced to dust as their armor and weapons fall to the ground)
10: Alessandra’s horse
8: Danovich reads a Death Spell from the book, and foul necromancy strikes the party, slaying Allesandra's horse, Strider, Sikilar, and Ricven Spellhand (Nikolai recognizes the spell as _Circle of Death_, caster level check 9+5=14 success, 29 hit dice affected, DC19 fort save, Allesandra's Horse 3+ failed, Lia's horse 15+6 pass, Strider 2+ failed, Sikilar 7+ failed, Dammerung 14+ pass, Slithergleam 17+ pass, Jack Morrow 20+ pass, and Ricven 2+ failed)  
6: Cedric (-3) rushes forward to engage the deathlock (7+6=13 miss)
6: Ricven Spellhand (dead)
6: Boo mourns
4: Jack Morrow attempts to shoot the book (6+ miss, 5+ miss)


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 21, 2006)

Willow's eyes widen as she sees the cloaked figure.  "What is _that_", she exclaims, backing up a little.  At seeing Mathilda and Thendrick turned into zombies, she isn't fully surprised, but her heart does sink a bit, as she realizes the same fate must await her sick friends unless something can be done quickly.

With her short spear, she moves to attack the closest zombie.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 21, 2006)

"Zombies, zombies everywhere," mutters Skorl under his breath. He doesn't know which foe is the most dangerous, but he certainly doesn't like the look of the skeletal being in the mystic cloak. It reminds the half-orc of one of the cruel orcish necromancers that lorded over his people when he lived among the mountain clans. He moves toward the thing, and aims an overhand blow at the foul undead.


*
HP: 47/47, sickened
1 pt. power attack, Attack +8 (2d6+9)
(I am guessing that the sickened state is a -2 to attack/damage?)*


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 21, 2006)

"Stop the priest!  The tome he reads is dark magic!"

Hoping to prevent him from using any further black magic, Nikolai casts _Boiling Blood_ (Fort Partial, DC 14) on the man with the book.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 21, 2006)

Torn between the person spellcasting at the front of the church and the threat of the zombies and the unknown creature moving in, Alessandra hesitates for a bare moment in indecision before raising and presenting her holy symbol at the zombies of the former Lightbringers, hoping her companions with ranged weapons will take care of the caster. "Pelor grant you the peace you deserve!" She says to Mathilda and Thendrick.

_OOC: Turn Undead_


----------



## Dirk (Nov 21, 2006)

Rick stares down the Necromancer.

ooc: Hexblade’s Curse, free action, visible target within 60 ft,
-2 on attacks, saves, ability checks, skill checks, and weapon damage rolls
for 1 hour. Will save 14 (DC 10 = ½ Hexblade’s class level + Cha modifier)

"Ill take the necromancer!"

Rick moves and attacks the man with the book.

ooc: normal attack sequence, attack +10, 2D6+6, 19-20*2, cleave if possible.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 21, 2006)

[Do the words the necromancer says sound something like _Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn_? - I know this is Ravenloft, but...  ]

Dareios, as the one who stayed back, will mount on Dammerung as soon as he hears the shouts and warcries of his friends.

He will then storm into the church, slaying anything threatening his companions from the horseback. 

Dareios will aim to reach the desacrated altair as soon as possible, to help Rickven...


----------



## Voadam (Nov 21, 2006)

"*Damn, Damn, Damn*," Arrows fly through the air towards the thin man with the rune cloak. Jack worries about what dangers the unknown figure presents, but thinks it best to treat it as a dangerous undead and puncture those cadaverous eyes.


----------



## Endur (Nov 21, 2006)

Ivid said:
			
		

> [Do the words the necromancer says sound something like _Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn_?]




The words he recites from the book do not sound quite like that, but they sound even worse, if possible.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 21, 2006)

*OOC: And here I was having a feeling that he was saying "clatu verata nictu" and summoning the Army of Darkness when he said it wrong. *


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 21, 2006)

Cedric rushes forward with the others to occupy the Deathlock while the others attempt to stop the necromancer from completing his foul rite.  He swings his sword at the robed figure hoping that it will have some effect on the creature.


Attack +6


----------



## Endur (Nov 22, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> *OOC: And here I was having a feeling that he was saying "clatu verata nictu" and summoning the Army of Darkness when he said it wrong. *




ooc: you might be right.


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 22, 2006)

Willow moves into the main section of the church and walks around the ovrturned benches toward the wild haired man.

She will stay back and out of the way for the moment, but will ready her tanglefoot bag from her haversack.  If needed, she'll throw it at the man to bind his movement.

If the man drops the book during the battle, Willow will send Slithergleam to fetch it.

She shouts to those closer to him, "Is he dead, or still among the living?  Can he be saved?"


----------



## Voadam (Nov 22, 2006)

"*Will shooting the book help*?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 22, 2006)

"Deathlock!" Lia cries, pointing an arrow at the robed undead, and following the pointing with a loosing of said arrow.  "Muthary ikao sushenda!" she exclaims, an elven prayer to invoke the Mother of Mercy.

OOC: Single shots, Deathlock first, keeping distance from all baddies if possible, Lia has no interest in entering melee.  She would have brought her horse with her, left her just outside the door, and had Sikilar aloft above the church to warn of ambush or other trouble from outside.  Does Lia know anything specific about Deathlocks?  Powers, weaknesses?  Just what's in Libris Mortis?


----------



## Endur (Nov 24, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Does Lia know anything specific about Deathlocks?  Powers, weaknesses?  Just what's in Libris Mortis?




Lia knows that a Deathlock is a undead spellcaster and most of what's in Libris Mortis concerning Deathlocks.  She has no idea what spells the Deathlock knows, although she knows that the Deathlock in life was an evil spellcaster of some sort.


----------



## Endur (Nov 24, 2006)

*Round 2*

A wave of necromancy erupts from the pages the man reads out of the book, words in a language you do not understand (except for Nikolai, who recognized it as _Circle of Death_).  Allesandra's horse, Strider, Sikilar, and Ricven Spellhand fall dead from the foul words.






18: Nikolai (sick, _False Life _ (+2), _Mage Armor_) casts _Magic Missile _ at Danovich (dmg 11)
16: Skorl Darkskull (-5, sick, shaken) overcomes his sickness and fear to step forward and strike the Deathlock with a powerful blow from his great sword (9+11-4=16 vs. ac 15, hit, dmg 15), cutting the already heavily wounded mystical cadaverous creature in half
14: Lia Nailo shoots an arrow at Danovich, but it bounces off his shield (5+ miss)
14: Lia’s horse waits
14: Sikilar (dead)
12: Willow (-5) begins summoning a viper
12: Slithergleam (-5) hisses
11: Deathlock (destroyed) 
11: Dareios (mounted on Dammerung) (will save 3+, shaken) rides Dammerung straight at the Spellcaster, leaping over the hole in the floor (Dareios ride check 2+, Dareios loses his grip and falls off Dammerung but luckily doesn't fall down the hole) 
11: Strider (dead)
11: Dammerung (will save 2+ shaken) bull rushes Danovich, knocking him back from the book (touch attack 9+, opposed str checks 19+ vs. 1+, successfully moves Danovich back)
10: Alessandra Exaultiacien (-2, sick) draws her weapon and moves closer
10: Alessandra’s horse (dead)
8: Danovich (-11) scrambles away from Dammerung and jumps down the hole in the floor, leaving his book behind on the altar (dmg 11 from the fall)
6: Cedric (-8) 
6: Ricven Spellhand (dead)
6: Boo (-5) mourns
4: Jack Morrow fires two arrows, one of which hits the now stationary book (20+ hit, 5+ miss)


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 24, 2006)

"Strider! NOOOO!"

Tears spring from Dareios' eyes as he sees his dog fall among the dead...

"YOU - won't leave with life!"

And the young soldier leads his horse against the necromancer with full force... 

[Power attack! That one is mine to slay!]


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 24, 2006)

Willow screams in horror as her friends fall.  _Not again_, she thinks.

Almost without thinking, Willow again calls on the powers of nature to conjure a small viper to appear on the very pages of which the foul man is reading.  

Any thoughts she had of saving him have long since passed.

ooc: _Summon Nature's Ally I_, replacing _Hide from animals_


----------



## Voadam (Nov 24, 2006)

Jack will shoot at the book again, trying to stop the dark magic.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 24, 2006)

Although feeling sick and fearful, Skorl growls and tries to push the feelings away, striking at the Deathlok with his greatsiwrd.

*
HP: 42/47, sickened, shaken
Attack +11 (2d6+9)
Endur, I'll let you take the penalties into account.
*


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 25, 2006)

Alessandra drops her holy symbol to hang back around her neck and moves up to engage the man with the book, drawing her mace as she moves.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 25, 2006)

Lia screams as she feels Sikilar's death in her own heart.  Tears begin to run down her face even as she draws back her bow and fires at the heartless magician whose foul magic killed her friend.

OOC: Single arrow attacks on the magician, unless any of the other enemies close with 10 ft., then switch attacks to them.


----------



## Endur (Nov 25, 2006)

*Round 3*

The man (who you presume to be Danovich the village priest) has jumped down the hole in the floor.  His book, the Libris Blaspheme, lies upon the desecrated altar with an arrow sticking through it.  Nikolai, Skorl, and Allesandra no longer feel sick.

From below you hear a mad voice cry out, "Awaken my son!  They seek to take your life!"

18: Nikolai (_False Life _ (+2), _Mage Armor_) readies to blast Danovich with _Magic Missile_
16: Skorl Darkskull (-5, shaken) moves to the edge of the hole
14: Lia Nailo moves to the edge of the hole and shoots at Danovich (17+ hit, dmg 8)
14: Lia’s horse waits
12: Willow's Viper appears and bites at Danovich (3+ miss)
12: Willow (-5) moves to the edge of the hole
12: Slithergleam (-5)  
11: Dareios (shaken)
11: Dammerung (shaken)
10: Alessandra Exaultiacien (-2) creates a ray of Searing Light that burns the abomination (8+3=11, touch attack hits, dmg 26) 
8: Danovich (-30) gets blasted by a magic missile from Nikolai while trying to cast a spell (dmg 11) and his body falls apart, revealing beneath his skin, terrible corruption of his internal organs
7: Abomination (-26) picks up Willow's summoned viper and bites it in half (20+/9+, critical hit, dmg 33)
6: Cedric (-8) moves to the edge of the hole
4: Jack Morrow moves to the edge of the hole and shoots the abomination (13+, hit, dmg 12-5dr=7)


----------



## Rhun (Nov 25, 2006)

Skorl shakes his head as he hears the mad priest scream from below. "That not sound good to me," he mutters as he approaches the hole in the floor, greatsword in hand.


----------



## Endur (Nov 25, 2006)

Looking down through the hole in the floor, the party sees a tangle of broken boards twenty feet below.  

To the northwest is what appears to be a collection of alchemical equipment including a partially smashed labortary bench and a large iron slab with ominous attachments.






The madman is talking to an abomination, a horror more terrible than the zombies you have previously fought.  This creature appears like a corpse that was surgically modified by a lunatic.  Skeletally thin, its arms are too long, while its head is wide and wedge-shaped, with a mouth split so that is able to open wider than a normal humanoid.  Its teeth glittter like shards of black, steaming ice.


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 26, 2006)

~Round 2~
Having now gotten a closer look at Danovich, and seeing he's no longer among the living, Nikolai realizes why his previous spell failed, and fires a round of _Magic Missiles_ at Danovich. 

~Round 3~
Looking down, and seeing the mad Danovich and his twisted creation on the floor below, Nikolai starts to feel a little short on options.  Not knowing if the mad priest has any spells at his command aside from those granted by the book, he decides to hold his last batch of _Magic Missiles_ at ready, prepared to blast Danovich should he attempt to cast any further spells.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 26, 2006)

Skorl stands with his blade ready at the edge of the hole in the floor, ready to attack the abomination should it attempt to leap into the chapel.


*OOC: Ready action to attack*


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 27, 2006)

Seeing the abomination and all too aware of the exhausted state of the party, and her own reserves of spells, Alessandra grimly chants a prayer to Pelor and holds out her hand. A bright beam of incandesent sunlight streams from her hand to hit the abomination.

(OOC: Searing Light.)


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 27, 2006)

"You will suffer for this!"

Dareios, slowed down, but not yet not beaten, fixes his concentration on the maddened priest.
...And shouting for Pelor and for vengeance, will try to cut the necromant down...


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 27, 2006)

Cedric steps over the fallen body of the Deathlock and follows Skorl to the edge of the hole.  Gasping in amazement at the creature  below he holds his sword tightly in his hand ready to attack if it draws near.

"What is that thing?"


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 27, 2006)

Willow looks down at the thing in disgust.  "Can it even get up here?" she asks.  "It's got to be at least twenty feet down there.  Would it not be easier to trap the thing down there than to deal with it up here?"

ooc: Can the party see any way for the creature to come up to our level?  Does Danovich appear to be injured at all from the 20 foot drop?


----------



## Voadam (Nov 27, 2006)

Jack steps up to bring his bow to bear on the priest down below. "*We have the advantage of range over that abomination. Use it*."


----------



## Endur (Nov 27, 2006)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> ooc: Can the party see any way for the creature to come up to our level?  Does Danovich appear to be injured at all from the 20 foot drop?




There is probably a staircase that leads to the basement, but you can't see where it is.  Danovich appears to have hurt himself with the fall, but not significantly.


----------



## Endur (Nov 28, 2006)

*Round 4*

After Danovich falls apart in a pile of corruption, the abomination speaks in a slow deep voice, "Fa-Ther."

Skorl and Darieos are no longer shaken.

16: Skorl Darkskull (-5) throws a flask of Alchemist's Fire at the abomination  (14+ hit, fire dmg 3 + burns for another round)
14: Lia Nailo shoots at the abomination, but the arrow does not appear to penetrate its skin (7+10=17, miss)
14: Lia’s horse waits
12: Willow (-5) looks for stairs or a way up
12: Slithergleam (-5) follows Willow 
11: Dareios moves towards the book with an arrow in it and starts a fire
11: Dammerung 
10: Alessandra Exaultiacien (-2) casts _Disrupt Undead_ at the abomination (8+3=11 hit, dmg 6)
8: Nikolai (_False Life _ (+2), _Mage Armor_) draws his morningstar and moves
7: Abomination (on fire, -42) runs to the southeast, coming up a flight of stairs, into the Southeast anteroom
6: Cedric (-8) moves and throws a dart at the abomination, but it does not appear to penetrate its skin (11+4=15 miss)
4: Jack Morrow moves and shoots an arrow at the abomination (10+10=20 hit, dmg 11-5=6)


----------



## Rhun (Nov 28, 2006)

Skorl switches his blade to his left hand, and then uses his right to draw forth a flask from his belt. Without pausing, he hurls the _alchemist's fire_ down at the abomination below them, hoping to finish it before it can react.


*: Ranged touch attack with alchemist's fire*


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 28, 2006)

Willow lets those more suited for this battle do what needs to be done while she looks around for a staircase or any other other method the creature may use to gain equal footing.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 28, 2006)

[Is the deathlock still out there?]

Dareios, still mounted on Dammerung, with no monster at his reach any more, lets his horse prance on the stone floor.

"I think here's nothing else to do for us. Maybe we should even burn this sinkhole of evil."

With that, he will dismount and look if the Liber Blaspheme lies somewhere near. If this is the case, he will strike a flint and throw it on the pages...


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 28, 2006)

Ivid said:
			
		

> [Is the deathlock still out there?]



[No, it died, Skorl cut it in half]



			
				Ivid said:
			
		

> "I think here's nothing else to do for us. Maybe we should even burn this sinkhole of evil."




"I believe we should assure the destruction of that creature first," Alessandra says, indicating the abomination in the hole. She starts another, brief prayer to Pelor.

OOC: Disrupt Undead.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 28, 2006)

Jack fires more arrows down at the abomination that is the priest's son.


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 28, 2006)

Cedric follows suit with the others, passing his sword to his off hand and drawing a dart from his cloak before flicking at the creature beneath them.

"I hope it can't make it up here."


Attack +4, 1d4+1


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 28, 2006)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> [No, it died, Skorl cut it in half]




[Thanks. Must have missed that.]



			
				Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> "I believe we should assure the destruction of that creature first," Alessandra says, indicating the abomination in the hole. She starts another, brief prayer to Pelor.




Having no range weapons, Dareios will grin grimly, then throw a burning match on the open book...


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 28, 2006)

Nikolai draws his morningstar and steps back from the edge of the hole, looking for the stairs down.


----------



## Endur (Nov 29, 2006)

*Round 5*

The abomination has climbed a hidden flight of stairs to enter the southeast anteroom, speaking in a slow deep voice even louder this time, "Fa-Ther!"
(the abomination takes 6 points of fire damage as the fire burns out on his body).

16: Skorl Darkskull (-5) moves and strikes the abomination with a powerful blow(17+ hit, dmg 19)
14: Lia Nailo moves and shoots the abomination (13+ hit, dmg 10-5dr=5)
14: Lia’s horse waits
12: Willow (-5) finds the abomination, and beyond the abomination a stairway going down
12: Slithergleam (-5) 
11: Dareios picks up Striders body
11: Dammerung 
10: Alessandra Exaultiacien (-2) moves towards the abomination
8: Nikolai (_False Life _ (+2), _Mage Armor_)  
7: Abomination (-78) charges past Skorl towards Nikolai (Skorl AOO: 18+ hit, dmg 17) and bites Nikolai (hit 16+, dmg 21, str dmg 4, Nikolai is dazed) 
6: Cedric (-8) moves and cuts the abomination, spinning it around (16+ hit, dmg 7, disruptive attack, -5 ac for 1 round)
4: Jack Morrow takes a 5' step and shoots the abomination (13+ hit, dmg 9-dr5=4; 3+ miss)


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 29, 2006)

Willow is still looking for another access to the room below.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 29, 2006)

Skorl moves toward the sound of the abomination's voice, greatsword gripped in both hands. Since the fire didn't kill it, the half-orc resolves to destroy the thing the old fashioned way...by cutting it into bits.


*OOC: 1 pt. power attack vrs abomination*


----------



## Voadam (Nov 29, 2006)

Jack's hands are a blur as two more arrows fly at the emerging beast.


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 29, 2006)

Cedric circles around, sword in hand, looking for an opening from which to strike at the lumbering beast in the hopes that his blade will be sharp enough to penetrate the beast's hide, or at least to provide a distraction.


OOC: Assuming it's upstairs on his initiative, tumble +11 as neccessary to flank if possible.  Disrupting attack if possible.
Attack +6   1d6+2

If it's still out of sight, attempt to find a place in which to hide to strike from concealment when it does appear.
Hide +7


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 29, 2006)

Alessandra moves toward the abomination, mace in hand, and attacks when she gets close enough.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 29, 2006)

[Has my burning of the book has any effect on the beast?]

Dareios will ignore the undead for the moment, and look for fallen Strider. Should his dog's vorpse be in transportable conditions, he'll take it up and wrap it into his cloak.

Then, still sobbing, he will take his silver axe and confront the blaspheme...


----------



## Endur (Nov 30, 2006)

Ivid said:
			
		

> [Has my burning of the book has any effect on the beast?]




Maybe.  The abomination was on fire, the last time you looked.


----------



## Endur (Nov 30, 2006)

*Round 6*

The abomination shouts "Fa-Ther!" in between savage bites that tear and rend at Nikolai.

16: Skorl Darkskull (-5) carves a chunk of rotted flesh out of the abomination (14+11+2 flank-pa3=24 vs. ac15 hit, dmg 18)
14: Lia Nailo shoots the abomination once (12+ hit, dmg 7 -5dr=2)
14: Lia’s horse waits
12: Willow (-5) stabs at the abomination with her spear (15+ hit, dmg 7-5dr=2)
12: Slithergleam (-5) 
11: Dareios drops Strider's body and chops the abomination's body with his sword, but his blow does not appear to slow the abomination down (7+9+2 flank-pa5= 13 vs. ac 15, miss)
11: Dammerung 
10: Alessandra Exaultiacien (-2) swings her mace, but it glances off the abomination (4+5+2=11 miss)
8: Nikolai (dazed, -19, -4 str, _Mage Armor_) recovers from being dazed 
7: Abomination (-128, -5ac for one round) bites Nikolai, tearing out his throat (14+ hit, dmg 14, killing Nikolai)
6: Cedric (-8) slashes at the abomination, but does not cut his skin (10+6+2 flanking=18 miss)
4: Jack Morrow shoots at the abomination twice to little effect (9+ miss, 9+ miss)


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 30, 2006)

Dareios will lie Strider down and and take up his weapons.

Then, with a look in his eyes that maybe would bring a living enemy to turn and run away, he attacks the monster... (Power attack!)

(The book's still burning, isn't it?)


----------



## Rhun (Nov 30, 2006)

Seeing his companion in peril, Skorl attempts to step between Nikolai and the Abomination, again striking with his greatsword in an attempt to chop the foul creation into bits.




*OOC: 3 pt. power attack vrs abomination*


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 30, 2006)

Alessandra will continue to move towards the creature, intending to attack once within reach. She will look for a flanking situation if she can safely get within one; otherwise she will just attack.


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 30, 2006)

Cedric continues his battle against the son, striking out with his blade, hoping to open up holes in its defense for his friends to take advantage of.



Disrupting attack again if possible


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 30, 2006)

~Round 6~

"Urgh!"

Nearly felled by the creatures powerful blow, Nikolai can do nothing but try to catch his breath and recover his wits.

~Round 7~
If the creature is still standing, Nikolai gets out of the way, putting at least a couple of his more stalwart companions between himself and the abomination.  (OOC: Withdraw)


----------



## Voadam (Dec 1, 2006)

Jack fires more arrows into the beast's shoulders, trying to spin it off balance to give his companions an advantage in chopping it to pieces.

ooc rapid shot, precise shot, the ranged flank if hit.


----------



## Endur (Dec 1, 2006)

*Round 7*

Nikolai falls to the ground, his throat gushing bright red blood from the horrible wound inflicted by the black teeth of the abomination.  

The abomination continues to shout "Fa-Ther!" as it turns towards its next victim.

16: Skorl Darkskull (-5) swings his sword in a powerful arc, but misses (6+11-3pa+2 flank = 16 miss)
14: Lia Nailo shoots an arrow at the abomination and strikes solidly (18+, dmg 10-dr/5=5)
14: Lia’s horse waits
12: Willow (-5) moves past the abomination down the stairs into the basement
12: Slithergleam (-5) 
11: Dareios watches his axe bounce off the abomination's skin (11+9-5pa+2 flank=17 miss)
11: Dammerung 
10: Alessandra Exaultiacien (-2) steps back and casts _Protection From Evil_ on Dareios
8: Nikolai (dead) 
7: Abomination (-133) bites Dareios (9+18=27 hit, dmg 19, str dmg 5, Dareios is dazed)
6: Cedric (-8) 's scimitar slashes the skin of the abomination with little effect (10+ miss)
4: Jack Morrow shoots at the abomination (4+ miss, 5+ miss)


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 1, 2006)

Assuming Willow hasn't found another way to get to the room underneath, she will go to the hole in the floor and see if there is a way to jump down without hurting herself.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Dec 1, 2006)

"Nikolai!!!"

Dareios grieve begins to mix with fury...

"Burn the bastard! For Pelor's sake, burn him with the oil from the lamp or whatever!"

Dareios will try to bring himself  between the undead and his surviving friends and raise his shield to protect him. (Fighting defensively, possibly binding the Blaspheme in a fight, so that the others may finish the beast...)


----------



## Rhun (Dec 1, 2006)

Skorl, in the midst of fighting the abomination, casts a doubtful look at Dareios. "Already tried burning. Didn't work!" With that said, the muscular warrior focuses on the twisted construct, again bringing his greatsword to bear, hoping to drop the thing before it can slay again.


*OOC: 3 pt. power attacks*


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Dec 1, 2006)

"Then, just hack it into pieces, by Hextor!"

Dareios leaves lowers his defense, to deliver blows against the legs of the beast, hoping to cut them through...


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 1, 2006)

Cedric spares only a glance for the newly fallen as he resumes fighting for his own life.  He darts around the back of the abomination once more, keeping his blade swinging at its hide, and praying to whatever god will answer that he will not be its next target.


Attack, flank and disrupt if possible


----------



## Voadam (Dec 1, 2006)

Jack continues to send arrows flying at the beast. He says not a word but concentrates on putting shafts into the abomination.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Dec 1, 2006)

Alessandra cries out a prayer to Pelor as another of her friends drops. She steps back, out of melee with the monster, and pauses to determine who it would focus on next. She then askes Pelor to protect the soul of that person.

OOC: 5' step back out of reach. Defensive casting, Protection from Evil on whomever it looks like the monster will be focusing on next.


----------



## Endur (Dec 2, 2006)

*Round 8*

The abomination continues to shout "Fa-Ther!" as it proceeds to use its evil teeth to slice and ravage Dareios 

16: Skorl Darkskull (-5) swings his sword carefully, striking the abomination along the surtured seams, (10+10=20 hit, dmg 13)
14: Lia Nailo shoots an arrow at the abomination, but misses (2+)
14: Lia’s horse waits
12: Willow (-5) searches the basement
12: Slithergleam (-5) 
11: Dareios (-19, str -5, dazed, _Protection from Evil_) recovers from being dazed
11: Dammerung 
10: Alessandra Exaultiacien (-2) casts _Cure Moderate Wounds _ on Dareios (healing 18)
7: Abomination (-146) bites Dareios (9+ hit, dmg 16, str -5, Dareios is dazed) 
6: Cedric (-8) slices the abomination at the heel, and the abomination falls, splitting apart (12+6+2 flanking = 20 hit, dmg 8)
4: Jack Morrow


----------



## Rhun (Dec 2, 2006)

Skorl lets out a loud battlecry, and slashes with his blade. His strokes aren't as viscious as they have been, as the half-orc concentrates on actually hitting the powerful deformity before them.


*1 pt. Power Attack, +10 attack, 2d6+11 damage*


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Dec 2, 2006)

"Aaargh! Why-don't you-just-die!" 

Dareios will jump away from the circle of battle between Skorl and the monster, and fish in his clothes for his "Hide from Undead" Potion, and then open and drink it...

After that, he will resume it's attack on the beast again, hoping that he is now invisible...


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 2, 2006)

Willow looks for anything in the basement that might help them in their fight.  Specifically something with which to bind the creature or to burn it.


----------



## Endur (Dec 3, 2006)

The battle is over.  The abomination no longer moves.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 3, 2006)

*Skorl Darkskull, hp: 51/56*

Skorl thrusts his greatsword downward, burying it through the corrupt mass of the abomination and into the wood of the floor beneath. "Stay dead!" he growls, spitting on the thing. The half-orc breaths heavily, catching his breath from the long combat.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 3, 2006)

Willow continues to search the basement for anything useful (she _is_ half rogue, afterall).


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Dec 3, 2006)

Dareios, quietly, but no less determined than Skorl, cuts of the heads of the dead bodies around them, and then goes to remove their hearts as well.

Before he decapitates hif former companions, he says a short prayer to Pelor.

Dareios will take anything that seems valuable from Ricven's and Nikolai's bodies, and offer it to his companions.

"Dark times in a dark land, we're living..."

The young mercenary will take Rick's little hamster and place it in one of his pockets.

"My little brother will take care of you when we get home. He used to have a small yellow rat like you when we were younger."

Then he turns to the others: "This place is not holy any more, but a true sinkhole of evil. I say we burn it down! Maybe that will end this undead plague."

The others might notice how affected Dareios still is. His hands are trembling and tears stand in his eyes, as he takes up one of Nikolai's healing potions and drinks it. "Cheers, my friend!"

He laughs bitterly as he drinks...


----------



## Endur (Dec 3, 2006)

Dareios does not find Rick's hamster Boo.


----------



## Endur (Dec 3, 2006)

Dareios is too weak (str -10) to cut off the heads and remove the hearts in one blow.  He must saw the bodies for a very long time and use his full weight to press on his blade.

Current party status
Skorl Darkskull (-5) 
Lia Nailo
Lia’s horse 
Willow (-5) 
Slithergleam (-5) 
Dareios (-17, str -10, _Protection from Evil_) 
Dammerung 
Alessandra Exaultiacien (-2, no spells left) 
Cedric (-8) 
Jack Morrow


----------



## Rhun (Dec 3, 2006)

Skorl yanks free his blade in a spray of gore, and stands surveying the chamber. Seeing no enemies remaining, he quickly cleans his blade and sheaths it acrossed his back. Then he turns his attentions to the bodies scattered about, searching them for any items of value or use.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Dec 3, 2006)

Frowning slightly at her companions' treatment of their fallen companions and foes, Alessandra goes to each in turn and intones a prayer for each - including their foes - that Pelor grant them peace in the afterlife.


----------



## Endur (Dec 3, 2006)

Willow and the rest of the party search the church for useful items.

Besides the equipment that the slain Nikolai and Ricven brought with them, the party finds the following:

1. Danovich's stained journal
2. a gold chalice worth 700gp
3. two silver bells each worth 50gp
4. three potions of cure moderate wounds
5. old vestments, paraments, and consecrated vessels that have outlived their usefulness but not been thrown away.
6. Ashes of the burned Libris Blaspheme
7. Alchemical equipment (worth 2000 gp)
8. 2 suits of +1 full plate armor 
9. +2 Greatsword
10. two scrolls of Cure Light Wounds
11. Scroll of Lesser Restoration
12. +1 Heavy Steel Shield
13. +1 Longsword
14. Masterwork Morningstar
15. Scroll of Cure Moderate Wounds


----------



## Rhun (Dec 4, 2006)

Skorl spends a few minutes crouched over the corpse of Ricven Spellhand. "Rest well, friend Ric," he whispers. When he arises, he pulls on the gauntlets that his companion had been wearing. The half-orc was determined to put them to good use, and honor his companion's memory by using them to destroy all of the foul undead in the village. 

After looking over the haul of valuable loot they had discovered within the church, Skorl is most interested in the newly discovered greatsword. The weapon appears to be sharper and better balanced then the mildly enchanted blade the the warrior is already using.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 4, 2006)

Willow takes the scrolls and hands them to Alessandra when she is finished praying.  "I think we may the only one's left that can read these, but you are probably better suited than I."

She will also take a potion of cure moderate wounds for herself, if nobody has any objections, along with Danovich's journal.  Perhaps it will shed some insight as to what in the world is going on here.  If either Nikolai or Ricven have a dagger among their gear, she should like to have that as well, again barring no objections.

As she hands off the scrolls and stowes the potion and journal in her haversack, she begins to break down at the thought of her fallen friends.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Dec 4, 2006)

"For Pelor's sake, Skorl, help me with the corpses!"

- So shouts Dareios, while kneeing over Nikolai's decapitated body.

"If we don't remove hearts and heads, we might have to fight them - our own friends!"

When he's finished with this bloody work, which he will try to finish even should noone help him, he'll pick up the few things that he finds of use, then take Dammerung, and stagger out of the temple to catch a bit of fresh air.

Dareios will also cut off Strider's head and heart, sobbing...


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Dec 4, 2006)

Alessandra will take the scrolls gratefully. "Thank you, my friend," she says solemnly. She looks over the still-living members of the party, and offers to heal those that are the most injured, Dareios and Cedric, although unfortunately she can do nothing about Dareios’ loss of strength until she rests and prays again for spells.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 4, 2006)

*Skorl Darksull, HP 51/56*

"So where we go now?" Skorl scratches his head, and looks around the chapel. "We stay night here, or go back to Inn? Or go check on girl?"


----------



## Voadam (Dec 4, 2006)

Jack moves over to Willow and puts an arm around her to draw her in close. He whispers elven words he hopes will be of some comfort. Even to his own ears though, the words are merely grim, lacking in much hope.

"_*We yet live. We yet live*_."


----------



## Voadam (Dec 4, 2006)

Jack turns practical again.

"*Someone needs to read the journal now, it may hold knowledge of everything that is going on. We need more keys if we are to unlock the mystery of this curse and more will fall the longer we take. I will gather up what arrows I can now and take the magic sword if none other claims it*."


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 4, 2006)

Cedric stands stunned over the body of the fallen creature for a moment.  It seemed like one moment it was ready to rend Dareios in half, and then one small cut later, whatever forces were driving it suddenly left.  Foul magic indeed.

Still in a daze, he reaches down to clean his blade on a piece of cloth at his feet, only as to realize that it is someone's clothing.  He resheathes his sword and looks around at the decimation of the small church.  Dead and dismembered bodies lie everywhere.  Friends, strangers, enemies.  Darious franticaly sawing at the heads of his own allies, begging for Skorl's help.

"By the gods. . ."

Skorl's question shakes him from his shock.

"If the girl yet lives . . . then she I pray she can survive another night.  Because I do no think we are in a state to seek her.  Nor would I wish to remain here any longer."


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 4, 2006)

Willow hands the journal over to Jack; she just doesn't have the energy for it now.

To Cedric, and the others, for that matter, she says "And you would rather go back to the inn?  We are all weakened and saddened and not eqipped for another fight.  For all we know, the streets are still littered with zombies.  But if you want to check the door..."


----------



## Rhun (Dec 4, 2006)

Skorl shrugs as his friends discuss their next step. "I go, or stay. Protect friends. Kill foul undead."


----------



## Voadam (Dec 5, 2006)

"*Yes. Someone watch the entries, we probably attracted attention*." Jack begins to flip through the journal, skimming for whatever might be relevant if possible.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 5, 2006)

Skorl keeps his eyes on the main entry to the church while Jack browses the mad priest's diary. Although feeling tired from the days exertion, the half-orc is determined not to be caught off guard by any more surprises.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 5, 2006)

Are there any other entry points?  Windows?  Rooftop access?


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 5, 2006)

Cedric can only shrug at Willow's question.  She's right, the streets are not safe to travel either, but part of him still yearns for the relative comfort of the human throng at the inn.


----------



## Endur (Dec 5, 2006)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> Are there any other entry points?  Windows?  Rooftop access?




There is a bell tower with a small bell on the third floor of the tower and a small storage room on the second floor.  Windows on the second floor and the bell tower is open.  Windows on the first floor are boarded up.  

No obvious entry points besides the front door.

The smell of the bodies is relatively bad.  This does not look like a good place to spend the night.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Dec 5, 2006)

"I think that we should head back - we managed to avoid most of the undead on the way here, so we should be able to do the same on the way back. I don't know how well we will rest there - it was very crowded and loud - but I would rest easier having more people around. Either way, I don't believe that we should stay here. And I hate to say this, but the girl will have to wait until morning... we aren't in any condition to rescue her, if she is even still safe. Also, there is the fact that Ashlyn was waiting for Mathilda and Thendrick... let us be sure that no one else wanders off on their own." Alessandra looks around at the party.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 5, 2006)

*Skorl Darkskull, HP: 51/56*

"Hokay, we go back." Skorls gives a fanged smile to his companions, gathers up whatever gear and valuables that his friends cannot carry, and heads for the door. He look a little humorous with two greatswords criss-crossed acrossed his back, but the muscular warrior obviously believes two heavy blades are better than one.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 6, 2006)

Willow gathers her gear and prepares to leave with the others.  She is armed with her quarterstaff.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Dec 6, 2006)

Outside the church, Dareios has finished to arrange his new belongings and to girt his new weapons.

His face hiden under the hood of Nikolai's blood-stained cloak, he is waiting for the others outside the temple, mounted on his fellow stallion Dammerung.

While outside, he has prepared two torches out of the garbage that lies around, and, as his companions exit the desecrated church, asks:

"Shall we burn this cursed place? - This might end or at least limit the undead plague."


----------



## Endur (Dec 6, 2006)

Outside the old church, the mist has condensed and transformed into a light rain.  The fog no longer obscures your vision.  

Lightning in the distance lightens up the village.  You don't see anyone moving, shambling, or plodding on the village streets.

Adjacent to the church is the village graveyard.

Strider attempts to lick Darieos's hand, but his tongue passes right through the hand.

Nikolai and Ricven are looking a bit transparent, but otherwise unharmed.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Dec 6, 2006)

[Are the others with me already? - Did we already set the temple on fire?]

For a moment, Dareios is just paralyzed by the shock. 

Then, tears begin to fall from his eyes and he falls on his knees.

Sobbing, he tries to hug his faithful dog, but, again and again... But in vain...

"I swear that I will not rest before I destroy what haunts these lands! I swear! What do you want to tell me, my friends? - What must I accomplish until we can put your souls to rest?"


----------



## Rhun (Dec 6, 2006)

Skorl merely shakes his head upon seeing his former companions and Dareios' dog returned in spectral form. "It is no good thing, when spirits walk. The dead deserve rest." Again the half-orc remembers his own youth, and the necromancers that ruled the mountain orcs. They had no respect for the dead, raising them as undead for their own foul purposes. Skorl knew that this madness had to be stopped.

"I help set things right," the warrior spoke, dropping a large hand on Dareios' shoulder.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Dec 6, 2006)

Dareios, still crying, stands up and takes Skorl's hand.

"Thank you, my friend. We are no noblemen, and most people may look at us as cutthroats or killers for hire, but we know about the meaning of friendship. Neither will I let the death of our companions go unavenged, nor will I leave the people of Barovia defenseless against whatever may plot their destruction. I would consider it an honour to fight at your side."

"Now -" says Dareios, as he cleans his face from the tears.

"Let's go and rest - and tomorrow, to hunt some ghoulish lords!"


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 6, 2006)

Willow looks up at the sky and lets the rain fall on her face.  _The only refreshing thing I've seen since we've been in this wretched place_, she thinks to herself as the rain glues her stringy hair to her face.

After seeing the ghosts of the fallen, her sense of urgency returns.  "Come, let's move quickly while it is clear.  Who knows what horrors may fall with the rain," she says as she pulls her hair from her face and brushes it back over her head.  For the first time, without her unkempt locks masking it, the party can see her full elven face glistening under the moonlight.


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 6, 2006)

Cedric shudders at the sight of the ghosts of the fallen, and hurries after the others, ready to retreat to what passes for civilization here.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Dec 6, 2006)

As soon as everyone has left the building, Dareios raises his torches, and, shouting "Vengeance!", throws them into the open entrance. He will stay long enough to make sure that the fire is taking over to the church's inventory, then spurn his horse and join the others again...


----------



## Endur (Dec 6, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Jack begins to flip through the journal, skimming for whatever might be relevant if possible.




Jack quickly skps to the end of the journal, where he discovers Danovich's grief over his son's death, revealing his descent into madness, and rationalizing his decision to read the _Liber Blaspheme_ for the secret of how to bring his son back to life.  

It would take more time to read the journal in detail, to discover additional clues, such as where Danovich found the Liber Blaspheme, if that information is even in the journal.


----------



## Endur (Dec 6, 2006)

Those outside the church realize that Strider, Nikolai, and Ricven are not the only ghosts present.

The flashes of lighning reveal scores of ghosts in the graveyard adjacent to the church.  Perhaps over one hundred ghosts.  

Then the ghosts fly straight up into the darkness above you, dwindling into the darkness.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 6, 2006)

Skorl's eyes follow the ghosts until they are out of sight. "Whoa. That different."


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Dec 6, 2006)

Before the group leaves the church, Alessandra whispers a prayer over her fallen horse and hefts her saddlebags to her shoulder before following everyone else out.

________________________

She shivers as she watches the ghosts rise into the air and nods at Skorl's comment.


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 7, 2006)

Cedric gazes upwards after the retreating ghosts.

"Hopefully they go to their rest.  Now, let us move.  I had no desire to stay where we were, but Willow is right, the streets are no place to linger either."


----------



## Rhun (Dec 7, 2006)

"Come...I lead way." Skorl then starts of at a brisk pace, back toward the Blood On The Vine.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Dec 7, 2006)

Dareios follows the group on his horse, slowly trotting his way back to the tavern, his face hidden under the hood.

Under the cloak, however, he keeps his longsword drawn and ready... One never knows what may lurk in the streets, after all...


----------



## Endur (Dec 8, 2006)

The party returns to the Blood on the Vine tavern.

They do not encounter any zombies or other creatures in the light rain.

They do see bodies lying in the street, motionless.

The party arrives back at the inn.  

The party is greeted by Ashlyn, Ismark the Lesser, and the rest of the villagefolk.

Ashlyn says, "The zombies fell to the ground and stopped rising while you were away.  I am glad you stopped the zombie plague.  I shall miss Mathilda and Thendrick, but they gave their lives for the cause."

Ismark the Lesser adds, "It is unfortuntate that the Village Church is burning down as we speak.  Since Alessandra is our new village priest, we will just have to build her a new church.  We will probably have to spend all day tomorrow on funeral services.  We will start building the new church the day after tomorrow."


----------



## Rhun (Dec 8, 2006)

"Burning? Skorl not know of burning..." The half-orc trails off and scratches his head, casting a embarassed look at Dareios. "We fight zombies, priest and big ugly monster. Destroy bad book. Help town."


----------



## Legildur (Dec 8, 2006)

"And a fine job that was," Ismark replies with gravelly voice, twirling his drooping moustache with his left hand as he speaks.  "But there is some honest work to be be done here now," he adds as he stands up from his seat.

"And when it is done, I would you help you with what you have been doing.  For my blade is sharp <taps his sword hilt>, my armor thick <raps his knuckles on the breast of his full plate>, and my heart strong."[sblock=ooc]Someone let me know if my text color clashes.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 8, 2006)

Skorl nods at Ismark's words. "Your blade welcome. We lost friends at church. Dirk and Nikolai dead. Saw ghosts. Tomorrow go check on Ismark's sister." 

Turning, the half-orc looks around for something potent to drink. It had been a long day. Skorl had always been a hard worker, and had experienced long days many times. But there was something different here in this valley. An oppressiveness hung over the place, and the warrior could feel it clawing at him, wearing him down. Some wine or ale was just what he needed.


----------



## Legildur (Dec 8, 2006)

Skorl said:
			
		

> "...Tomorrow go check on Ismark's sister."



[sblock=ooc]My character's (Ismark the Lesser's) sister??[/sblock]"I pray that she yet lives," says Ismark sadly.  "I will be indebted to you to allow me to assist you when you return to the manor."

"If my sister lives, then I may bury my father and then I will seek justice on whomever stole the holy symbol of ravenloft."


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 8, 2006)

Ashlyn nods in agreement with Skorl's comment, "I pray she has fared better than poor Danovich.  It is a great loss that such a good man should be driven to such base acts."


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Dec 8, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> Ismark the Lesser adds, "It is unfortuntate that the Village Church is burning down as we speak.  Since Alessandra is our new village priest, we will just have to build her a new church.  We will probably have to spend all day tomorrow on funeral services.  We will start building the new church the day after tomorrow."




"Better pack your bags and leave this cursed place! Inly pain waits for those who remain here."

Dareios staggers into the open door of the Blood on the Vine Tavern, still wearing the wet and blood-stained claok. He must be a horrible sight for everyone.

His longsword still in the hands, he walks over to Skorl, sits next to him on the bar, shouts "Gin!" and henceforth becomes silent, the hood still taping his face...

Dareios will leave the sword drawn next to him and later fade away into uneasy dowsing where he sits. Should anyone comment on the sword he will brusquely answer that his watchdog was slain.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 8, 2006)

"*I'll need a place I can read in peace, I hope to find more answers*." Jack will find a place he can sit and read by candlelight.


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 8, 2006)

Cedric does his best to find a small space to huddle in, surrounded by the crowds of people crammed into the tiny inn.  He looks over to the others.

"I wonder if it was Danovich or the book that did all this?  Or perhaps he was being controlled by some darker force.  I wonder if this is an end, or if more terrors await us here."

[sblock=ooc]Gotta thing for stealing my text color, don'tcha, Leg!  I think I'll let it slide this time, given the mortality rate of the campaign, etc etc.[/sblock]


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 8, 2006)

Ivid said:
			
		

> "Better pack your bags and leave this cursed place! Inly pain waits for those who remain here."




"And where would they go?  Their homes, livelyhoods and families are here.  If they start fleeing from evil now they will never stop running.  Danovich has been stopped, and the curse appears to have been broken.  Better to rebuild than leave I'd think."

Ashlyn shakes her head and refills Darios' mug by way of a peace offering, seeing that it's unlikely he'll be drawn into conversation just yet.


----------



## Endur (Dec 9, 2006)

Jack is unable to find a quiet place in the inn, but he does find a seat near the fireplace and he begins to read Danovich's journal.

The first half of the journal contains only sparse notations, spanning months or years with hardly a word.  

In one section, Danovich wrote, _"He is cursed, the land is cursed, and we are doomed.  He was born long before anyone now living, yet still he rules us.  There is a book, the Tome of Strahd, that might shed light on the details of the curse.  It is well known that our lord kept meticulous notes from ancient times on all he did or said.  Perhaps something could be found there.  The Tome of Strahd should have been in Ravenloft's library, but it wasn't there when I searched the library, all I could find was the Liber Blasmpheme.  I asked Madam Eva about it, and she mumbled something indecipherable.  Why do seers always speak in riddles?"_ 

Another section mentions the former Burgomaster and his daughter Ireena.
_"Ireena Kolyana is not the natural daughter of Kolyan Indirovich.  Ismark and Ireena never knew, but Kolyan found her one day at the edge of the Svalich Woods near the very foot of Ravenloft's crag.  She was but a newborn babe, exposed to the elements.   Kolyan adopted her as his own and loved her dearly."_

The last portion of the journal goes into greater detail on what happened after Doru died and Danovich chose to read the Liber Blaspheme.  The last portion makes Jack uncomfortable, as if something horrible will be revealed if he reads the last few pages.

Does Jack read the final portion of the journal?


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 9, 2006)

Sitting next to Jack by the fireplace, Willow takes note of the sudden discomfort on his face.  "What is it?" she asks.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Dec 9, 2006)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> "And where would they go?  Their homes, livelyhoods and families are here.  If they start fleeing from evil now they will never stop running.  Danovich has been stopped, and the curse appears to have been broken.  Better to rebuild than leave I'd think."
> 
> Ashlyn shakes her head and refills Darios' mug by way of a peace offering, seeing that it's unlikely he'll be drawn into conversation just yet.




Dareios nods to Ashlyn and cheers to her. With one big draught, he swallows the entire drink, then takes the bottle to refill.

"I should have gone right back home when I had the chance. Now I am bound to this place."


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Dec 11, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> Ismark the Lesser adds, "It is unfortuntate that the Village Church is burning down as we speak.  Since Alessandra is our new village priest, we will just have to build her a new church.  We will probably have to spend all day tomorrow on funeral services.  We will start building the new church the day after tomorrow."




Alessandra wearily finds a place to rest, if only for a moment. "At least the curse is broken... perhaps now the dead will lie in peace." She looks up at Ismark. "Perhaps you would be able to locate us a room or two in which to rest?"


----------



## Endur (Dec 11, 2006)

The innkeeper responds to Allesandra, "If the world is indeed not coming to an end, people will go home after dawn, and I'll have rooms available for rent tomorrow night.  Tonight, all the rooms are taken, but there is some space sitting on a stair over there."


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Dec 11, 2006)

Dareios, who had been sitting next the bar and thought to get completely drunk, is suddenly disturbed in his dark musings by the innkeeper's words.

"Who for all the nine hells would be here today that won't be here tomorrow? - Or are you already counting in the casualities of war?!"

In a friendlier tone, he will add. "I took that the undead were makijng it impossible to leave this place. - If not, then I think we should evacuate as many of the people here as possible... Maybe to that inn where we met the burgomaster's messenger. It would be easier to deal with the horrors here if we wouldn't have to fear for innocent lifes in danger... Like yours."


----------



## Rhun (Dec 11, 2006)

Skorl simply shrugs at Darieos' comments, and remains quiet as he drinks his ale. It was not the half-orcs place to question these villagers' decisions. If they wanted to remain in Barovia, that was their choice to make. It was their home, and Skorl could understand not wanting to flee.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Dec 11, 2006)

Alessandra shakes her head wearily at the innkeeper's words and doesn't respond to his words. Instead, she reflects on the chances of finding an empty house nearby... perhaps if they take watches, it would be safe enough to rest there.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 11, 2006)

After polishing off a few tankards of ale, Skorl will look for someplace to get a few hours of sleep.


----------



## Legildur (Dec 11, 2006)

Ismark resumes his drinking at the table.  He gestures for the newcomers to join him if they wish. "The people are as safe as they can be, for now," Ismark says, indicating the villagers taking up almost every available piece of floor space in the inn. "Now I need to see what I can do to get them back to their homes.  Which means rescuing my sister, burying my father, and retrieving the holy symbol of ravenloft."

"I'll likely die in the attempt, but it falls to me to do so," he adds, continuing to drink, obviously figuring that this will be his last night alive and intending to do the most with it given the circumstances.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 12, 2006)

When Willow finishes her conversation with Jack she will also find a corner in which to get some rest.  She will rise at dawn to begin her morning ritual.


----------



## Endur (Dec 12, 2006)

A long day is capped by an even longer night.

Yet dawn does come.  

A bright sunny day, almost too bright, greets the party.

The villagers return to their homes.

The bodies of the slain (and there are many bodies) are taken to the graveyard near the burned out chuch.


----------



## Legildur (Dec 12, 2006)

A bleary-eyed Ismark the Lesser reluctantly meets an overly bright day.  Squinting in the light, the large man smoothes his moustache with his left hand.  Seeing the other adventurers he nods a silent greeting before watching as the villagers wander back to their homes.

"Well then," he starts in his rough gravely voice. "Are we going to save my sister or not?"


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Dec 12, 2006)

Dareios, a bit ill-temered and still very tired, silently joins Ismark, holding Dammerung's reins while walking next to his companions. Yawning, he pats Skorl on the shoulder. "Let's go."


----------



## Rhun (Dec 12, 2006)

Skorl looks bright eyed and bushy tailed as he steps out into the sunlight. What little sleep the half-orc got appears to have done him well. He is clad in his new plate armor, and bears his weapons and heavy pack easily. With a nod to Ismark, he waits to follow the man and rescue his sister.


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 12, 2006)

Cedric rises with the dawn, eager to see the sun again.  He does not seem tired, having finally managed to fall asleep, but he still looks haunted by the events of the previous night.  The sun is harsh, but it is still a welcome change.

He stands in the daylight with the others, checking over his weapons and armor.

"Yes, we should move on."


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 13, 2006)

Willow see's the others as she continues her morning ritual.  Her gear is already packed and laying on the ground next to her.  When she is finished, she will gather up her things and be ready to go.

ooc: I'll have to update her spells a little later - running a tad short on time at the moment.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 13, 2006)

Jack whispers what he learned to Willow not sure yet of its importance but feeling an underlying dread nonetheless. Steeling his will, Jack continues reading long into the night, fighting the urge to put down the book. Several times he rereads those early passages "_He is cursed, the land is cursed, and we are doomed_." He finally reads the passages of Danovich's descent and corruption in the path of the Liber Blaspheme all the way to the bitter end. 

ooc Jack has endurance and Iron will   .


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Dec 13, 2006)

Alessandra rises early to pray to Pelor at Dawn. After saying prayers over the bodies, she gathers her items and prepares to leave with the others to resuce Ismark's sister. Quietly, she murmurs a prayer that Ismark's sister is still alive and well.


----------



## Endur (Dec 13, 2006)

Jack grits his teeth and forces his way through the rest of the journal.  The evil within Danovich's words causes Jack to neglect everything going around him as he reads the book.

Danovich describes his decision to end his nighly prayer sessions to protect the village from the great curse and instead focus on restoring his son to life.  

Danovich describes in great detail the awful process that conferred life (undeath) upon his former son.  A cursed life, but life nonetheless.  The zombie plague is described in Danovich's journal as an unfortunate side effect (or perhaps an unknown part of the spell, intended to happen but overlooked by the obsessed Danovich).  

Danovich describes his feelings that life itself is unfair, that the master had life eternal, but his curse did not involve becoming an abomination such as the Blasphemy that Doru became.

Danovich also described sneaking into Castle Ravenloft during the daytime to steal the Liber Blaspheme from the Count Strahd von Zarovich's library.  The castle was empty and lacked guards.  Danovich does not speculate on why the Count would have such a book in his library, other than to mention that the Count has an interest in such matters and that Danovich somehow knew that the book (or something like it) would be there.

The evil writings caused Jack to acquire 2 points of taint (mild depravity) and the neglectful trait.  Jack's obsessions causes him to disregard cultural mores and hygiene and he takes a -2 penalty on charisma based checks.  (Heroes of Horror taint rules).


----------



## Voadam (Dec 13, 2006)

Having finally finished the journal and feeling dirtied by its contents Jack blinks at the unexpected sunlight. "*Its already morning*?" Distractedly he gathers his bow and other equipment and joins the others, considering the implications of the Liber's connections to the Count. "*This is a foul, foul journal, it is good we slew the necropriest. The Dark Book and the ritual Danovich did to return his son were the source of the undead plague. He got the book from the unguarded count's Castle and believed the Count was cursed beyond the span of men's lives as is the land here. There is a journal, the tome of Strahd which he could not find in the castle library that might speak more about the curse. The vistani seer told him something but he could not make it out enough to record anything."*


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Dec 13, 2006)

"That is dire news, indeed," Alessandra says. "We should determine if this is the truth, or just the ravings of a madman. It the Count himself is meddling in forces beyond human comprehension..." she trails off thoughtfully.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Dec 13, 2006)

"Maybe this finished him."

Dareios has stood silently while Jack was giving his report, but now raises his voice.

"I mean, for some reason, Barovia's without any leading force, be it knights, or be it some form of official. Yet that castle stands there at the cliff, looming over the village. I wonder why the people here haven't tried to find shelter there. It would have been difficult to assault it for any army, even more for those mindless undead we fought last night."

Then he seems to think again. "Vistani are those... Gypsies, aren't they? - Maybe we should pay them a visit. After all, it was them who got us involved here with that" he spits on the ground "cursed letter."


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 13, 2006)

Cedric nods at Dareios's suggestion.

"Perhaps we could get more sense from the fortune teller.  Who can say what she might know."


----------



## Rhun (Dec 13, 2006)

Skorl absentmindedly fiddles with the bindings on his armor as he listens to the others talk. He looks up briefly to add "First save Ismark's sister." He then returns to making sure that all of his equipment is secure.


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 13, 2006)

Ashlyn nods, "I agree.  We should definately speak with the fortune teller, but first we need to check on Ismark's sister."


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 13, 2006)

Willow listends to Jack's tale, and notes the effect it seems to have had on him.  She looks at Ismark when they are finished.  "Lead they way, then," she says quietly.  "And tell us of this strange count and these gypsies."


----------



## Legildur (Dec 13, 2006)

"I don't think it coincidence that my father, the burgomaster, and his friends, Sir Urik and Varikov, disappeared, leaving the village without leadership," Ismark the Lesser remarks.

"Danovich will have much to answer for.  But at least we now know what has caused the plague.  And maybe the Tome of Strahd will provide us the means to undo it."

"But first we rescue my sister and recover my father's body.  Then we search for the Tome."


----------



## Endur (Dec 14, 2006)

Without further incident, the party arrives at the Burgomaster's house on the outskirts of the village of Barovia, the largest house in the village (only the castle on the cliffs above is larger).  

An aged and dilapidated mansion squats behind a rusting iron fence, but the gates have been twisted open.  One gate lies torn from its hinges, while the other gate swings crazily in the wind, screeching and claning with mindless repetition.  The house beyond is marked by claws, fires, and ominous stains.  Every window is boarded, every door barricaded.

Ismark knocks on the front door, and his sister Ireena soon invites the party inside.

Although the outside of the mansion has been marred, the inside of the mansion is in much better shape.  The well furnished mansion shows wear from many years of use.  Holy symbols of Pelor hang in every room of the house.  A man's body in the robes of the Burgomaster lies in state in the front room.  

The body has begun to smell because the Burgomaster has been dead for ten days.

The scared and beautiful Ireena is overjoyed to hear that you have come to conduct a proper funeral for the Burgomaster.


----------



## Legildur (Dec 14, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> The body has begun to smell because the Burgomaster has been dead for ten years.
> 
> The scared and beautiful Ireena is overjoyed to hear that you have come to conduct a proper funeral for the Burgomaster.



Ismark draws his sword and walks purposefully to the front door, eyes scanning the surrounding grounds for trouble.  As Ireena answers the door, Ismark smiles and steps forward and gives her a short hug.  "My pardon to you for taking so long, sister," Ismark says in apology. "But things are far from normal.  But now I am here to see the right thing done.  Thank you for caring for father."

Ismark gestures for them all to enter and introduces each person to Ireena as he closes and secures the door.

"Alessandra is willing to perform the ceremony," he says, indicating the cleric of Pelor. "We really should do that as soon as possible," he adds. "And then we should speak on how to end this mess."[sblock=ooc]I think you meant dead for 10 *days*, not 10 years.   [/sblock]


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Dec 14, 2006)

Dareios greets Ismark's sister with respect, but not with friendliness, as he moves into the house.

"How many days have you been locked in here? - How could you defend yourself alone against these dark denizens? Are you a priest or a magician?"


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 14, 2006)

Ivid said:
			
		

> Dareios greets Ismark's sister with respect, but not with friendliness, as he moves into the house.
> 
> "How many days have you been locked in here? - How could you defend yourself alone against these dark denizens? Are you a priest or a magician?"




Willow nudges Dareios and leads him away from Ireena.  She whispers quietly to him, "I think neither, but a worried and loyal daughter.  Mind yourself, for it is her home, and her father is not yet at rest."

She turns away from Dareios, hopefully leaving him silent for the moment, and looks to the others, keeping fairly silent herself.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 14, 2006)

Skorl greets Ireena warmly. The half-orc is most impressed that she has survived the zombie siege alone, locked within her home. He begins looking around the place for anything he can use to make a litter so that they can take the burgomaster's body to the cemetary. He hasn't forgotten the corpse-eaters he encountered in town, and is interested in investigating the lichyard himself. This funeral will give him a reason.


----------



## Endur (Dec 14, 2006)

Ireena says in response to Dareios' questions,"The doors and walls of my father's house are quite strong.  Although I heard noises in the night, I did not answer the door.  So I was quite safe inside."


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 14, 2006)

Cedric offers a gentle smile for Ismark's beautiful sister as he joins the others at the Burgomaster's home.  The smell inside causes him to gag slightly, but in the end it is quite tame compared to the stench of the walking dead.  At least Ismark's father seems to have remained where he was.

"It is good that you remained secure.  Much evil was afoot in the darkness.  But now it is time to lay your father to rest.  Perhaps we should proceed."


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 14, 2006)

"It's good to see you alive and well Ireena, whoever built your family's home did so quite well it would seem to keep you safe.  Let's see to getting your father properly buried."


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Dec 14, 2006)

Dareios will listen motionless to Ireena's answer, then nod briefly and turn to Skorl to help him with the litter. 
He blushes at Willows words, but, is unlikely self-conscious to respond in a very determined way, though whispering that only she may hear him."This is ridiculous. I cannot believe her. Ten days like this? - Why should the zombies spare her house, if they can roam free wherever they like? - I don't trust her! Maybe she's _their_ ally. Can you somehow determine if she tells us the truth? - If not, then, please, friend, don't be angry that I am sceptical."


----------



## Voadam (Dec 15, 2006)

Jack seems distracted, upon seeing the burgomaster had not risen his mind races to other thoughts. "*Let's get clear about the vistani messenger who bore the letter supposedly from the father. Its a loose end that doesn't make sense yet.*" Its not entirely clear who he is talking to.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 15, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Jack seems distracted, upon seeing the burgomaster had not risen his mind races to other thoughts. "*Let's get clear about the vistani messenger who bore the letter supposedly from the father. Its a loose end that doesn't make sense yet.*" Its not entirely clear who he is talking to.




Willow moves next to Jack.  "You mean that the poor old fellow appears to have written the note a few days after his untimely departure?  An impressive feat, indeed, for does appear well and truly dead.  Tell me, do we still have that letter?  Perhaps we should show it to Ismark and his sister."


----------



## Endur (Dec 15, 2006)

It is a day full of funerals, for burgomasters and commoners alike.

Stone slabs, mostly simple square markers in the earth, dot the manicured grass that grows at the foot of the great crag.  Castle Ravenloft looms above the cemetary, its shadow blotting out the sun.  

Allesandra has never conducted two hundred funerals in a day before.

Skorl's arms ache from all of the digging he has done.

The party does not encounter any undead in the cemetary.

Cedric, Jack, Lia, and Willow think that one of the older graves looks like it has been dug up recently, perhaps several times.  The stone marker reads "Mihail Latcu-- Father, Brother, Husband."


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Dec 15, 2006)

Dareios has silently watched the many, many funerals with growing unease. He will later ask Allesandra if she can speak a prayer for Nikolai, Rick and his dog, Strider.

Apart from that, he'll content with keeping an eye on the funeral guests, especially on Ireena and Ismark.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 15, 2006)

Skorl takes a rest after the hard day's work, sitting down on a patch of grass. The labor did the half-orc good; he always felt better after a good work-out. It allowed him to clear his head and focus.


----------



## Endur (Dec 15, 2006)

When Ismark and Ireena were shown the letter the party brought with them into Barovia, Ismark responded that the handwriting was not his father's handwriting and that his father would not have given the letter to a vistani.  Ismark reiterated that his father did not show him the letter he sent two weeks ago, but he knew that his father gave his message to Jeref Maurgan, a man Kolyan trusted with his life. Jeref left twelve days ago and has not returned.  Jeref is thick and stocky, with broad shoulders, black hair, and a mustache, and Jeref could not be mistaken for a Vistani.  Furthermore, the letter Kolyan had sent was supposed to go to the Church of Pelor to ask for a replacement priest, not to a random inn asking for saviors.

Ireena agreed that it was not her father's handwriting, but otherwise was withdrawn on the topic of the letter.


----------



## Legildur (Dec 15, 2006)

Satisfied that after the time that the graveyard was safe, for the moment, Ismark gets his hands dirty and helps dig alongside the other party members and villagers.  Usually he'd oversee such an activity, but things had changed dramatically of late.

As attention is draw to the disturbed gravesite of Mihail Latcu, Ismark moves across to join Cedric and the others gathered there. "Why would the site be disturbed?" he asks. "Perhaps we should dig it up and see what is of such interest here that someone would disturb it?" he suggests.

The letter situation disturbs him, and he spends much of the day pondering it without reaching any startling conclusions.  During the course of the day he asks Ireena about the Tome of Strahd. "Ireena, the saviours seek the Tome of Strahd - it may hold some answers to our problems.  At first it was thought to be in the castle library. Did father mention anything of it to you? It's not in our house, is it?"


----------



## Rhun (Dec 16, 2006)

At the discussion of the letter, Skorl adds his voice. "Why draw us here? Why someone want outsiders? Not make sense."

Staning and approaching where his companions gather around the disturbed grave, the half-orc brings his shovel over with him. "I dig up?" he asks.


----------



## Legildur (Dec 16, 2006)

Ismark nods to the half-orc to start.  Standing upright from where he was leaning on his own shovel, Ismark decides that leadership (something lacking in the village of late due in part to his own selfishness and depression) starts with doing things yourself, and joins Skorl in the labor. "Something's not right here," he mutters.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 16, 2006)

Skorl nods as Ismark's words as he digs with gusto, apparently not too tired even after the long night and day of hard work. The half-orc defintely has stamina. "Something bad here," he states flatly as he digs.


----------



## Endur (Dec 16, 2006)

Ireena responds to Ismark's questions that she knows nothing regarding the Count's book.

Ismark, Skorl, and the others remove only a foot of dirt from the grave before they discover a hole in the ground.  A hole, that drops down six feet to a tunnel beneath the earth.


----------



## Legildur (Dec 16, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> Ismark, Skorl, and the others remove only a foot of dirt from the grave before they discover a hole in the ground.  A hole, that drops down six feet to a tunnel beneath the earth.



Ismark rests on his shovel again. "I don't know what I was expecting," he says. "But this wasn't it!" he adds, gesturing with his chin towards the tunnel.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 16, 2006)

Skorl shrugs at Ismark's statement and leaps down into the tunnel. Although the range of his darkvision is limited, the warrior hopes that he can see something of note from where he lands.


----------



## Legildur (Dec 16, 2006)

Caught by surprise by Skorl's actions, Ismark takes a few steps and collects his shield, ready to join the half-orc should he decide to proceed further.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 16, 2006)

"Bet corpse-eaters live here," says Skorl as he peers intently down the tunnel.


----------



## Endur (Dec 16, 2006)

The rough hewn tunnel is about six feet in diameter.  A terrible stench emanates from somewhere deeper.  Bits of graveyard remains including parts of bones and scraps of clothing are partly embedded in the walls.

A winding tunnel goes forty or so feet before it curves out of Skorl's sight.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Dec 16, 2006)

Dareios has watched Skorl's action's silently, and now quietly readies his sword and shield.

"If we catch them during the day, we might have a better chance."

And to Ismark, while lighting a torch for the way down into the tunnel, supposedly after Skorl:

"Forgive me, my friend, but are there really NO local authorities left in these cursed lands? - Like a sheriff, or some sort of citizen militia? - Maybe they could give us some hints what became of that Jeref and Count Strahd. Have you ever met that count, by the way? Is he popular among you folks?"


----------



## Legildur (Dec 16, 2006)

Ismark readies his shield and draws his sword as Dareios prepares a torch and asks him questions. "Yes, daytime would be better to engage them," he says.

"My father was the Burgomaster.  This village is not overly large," he simply remarks, making a quick prayer to Pelor and entering the tunnel behind Skorl.[sblock=ooc]Endur, I don't know enough about the village structure to answer Dareios' questions.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 16, 2006)

Willow prepares her shortspear and follows the others down in the tunnel.  She doesn't like it, but there's no way she's going to be caught somewhere alone.


----------



## Endur (Dec 16, 2006)

Ismark knows that Dareios' supposition is essentially correct.  The Burgomaster, Kolyan, was sherrif, mayor, and rent collector for Count Strahd von Zarovich.  The Burgomaster was the only village official.  Normally Count Strahd von Zarovich would appoint a new Burgomaster after the previous one's term of office ends, but he has not done so yet.  The Count rarely leaves his castle and has not been seen in the village since Kolyan died.

It is forbidden by law to trespass in the Count's castle without an invitation (one of the few laws in Barovia that carry the death penalty).  Besides that, the castle is reputed to be abandoned (only the Count and an aged man servant live there, neither is capable of maintainance) and haunted.  As far as Ismark knows, nobody has traveled to the castle to inform the count of the Burgomaster's death.

Since Kolyan died, the villagers have looked to Ismark for decisionmaking on issues of importance.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 16, 2006)

Skorl begins walking carefuly down the passageway, trying to be as quiet as he can be in his heavy armor. He waves as his companions to follow him.


----------



## Endur (Dec 16, 2006)

Skorl leads the party down the tunnel.  After going around a bend, the tunnel opens up into a fetid earthen chamber whose stench is abominable.  Corpses of humans, mostly eaten, are strewn about and partly trodden on the floor.   One body is relatively intact and several coffins lie in a jumble nearby.

Jack, Willow, Lia, and Ismark are _sickened_ from the awful stench.  (DC15 fort: Jack 5+7=12 fail, Skorl 13+11 pass, Cedric 15+5 pass, Dareios 16+9 pass, Willow 1+6 fail, Allesandra 16+7 pass, Lia 9+4 fail, Ismark 1+9 fail, Ashlyn 15+11 pass) 

Something was eating here very recently.







Please ignore the letters on the map.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Dec 16, 2006)

[I assume Dareios has left his horse under the villagers' custody.]

Dareios puts his scarf over his face so he isn't sickened by the dread odour of the grave.

He whispers to Alessandra: "Mylady - please prepare your ban spells."

That said, he pulls up his shield and moves near Skorl and Ismark. "Let's fight side by side."


----------



## Rhun (Dec 16, 2006)

Skorl smiles at Dareios as the man pulls his scarf over his nose. "Smells like mum's home cookin," he says. Looking about the chamber, he draws his weapon, and stands ready, listening intently for any sign of enemy.

*OOC: Spot +1, Listen +5*


----------



## Legildur (Dec 16, 2006)

Ismark nods in silent agreement to Dareios' suggested tactics as he gags uncontrollably with the stench. He nonetheless positions himself to the left of Skorl. "Whatever it is, won't like us being here," Ismark mutters between bouts of gagging.
*Listen/Spot -1*


----------



## Rhun (Dec 17, 2006)

Skorl, undaunted by smell or the sight of the body parts strewn before him, approaches the relatively intact body, poking at it with his blade.

*Still listening/looking*


----------



## Endur (Dec 17, 2006)

*Round 1*

The party hears a horrible scream.  Jack, Skorl, Cedric, and Allesandra are dazed (DC17 will save: Jack 5+4-2 fail, Skorl 8+3 fail, Cedric 7+4 fail, Dareios 17+5 pass, Willow 13+6-2 +2+2 pass, Allesandra 1+9 fail, Lia 15+3+2 elf-2sick pass, Ismark 13+6-2sick pass, Ashlyn 12+9 pass).

Six hairless foul humanoids with mottled skin and decaying flesh emerge out of the walls and floor, their claws grasping for the flesh of the living.  The party is surrounded beneath the earth.  

28: Fast foul humanoid stands up out of the coffin and moves towards the party 
24: Screaming foul humanoid is out of sight, located around a corner near H
23: Five hairless foul humanoids emerge from the walls and attack (Ashlyn 11+5=16 miss, Jack 1+ miss,  Jack 7+5 miss, Lia 9+5=14 vs. ac 15 miss, Jack 16+5=21 hit, dmg 7, fort dc15 8+7-2=13 failed, fort dc15 10+7-2=15 pass, Jack is infected with ghoul fever)
16: Cedric (dazed)
15: Lia (sick) steps back and shoots a foul-smelling humanoid (13+ hit, dmg 7)
14: Dareios attacks a humanoid to drive it back, but misses (2+ miss, 1+ miss)
13: Skorl (dazed)
10: Jack (-7, dazed, sick, ghoul fever)
10: Allesandra (dazed)
9: Willow (sick) drops her spear, draws her crossbow and loads it
9: Ashlyn attacks a foul humanoid (11+ hit, 6+ miss; dmg 4)
7: Ismark (sick) attacks a wounded humanoid, slicing it in half with two powerful blows (14+ hit, 18+ hit, dmg 26 dropping humanoid; cleave 4+12-2 sick=14 vs. ac 17 miss)


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Dec 17, 2006)

Besides speaking prayers for the dead, Alessandra is quiet, sorrow marked on her face at the many needless deaths.



			
				Ivid said:
			
		

> Dareios has silently watched the many, many funerals with growing unease. He will later ask Allesandra if she can speak a prayer for Nikolai, Rick and his dog, Strider.




Alessandra would have spoken prayers for their fallen companions at the funerals as well, and at Dareios' request, will smile at him and gladly speak a prayer for Strider as well.



			
				Ivid said:
			
		

> He whispers to Alessandra: "Mylady - please prepare your ban spells."




Alessandra nods, watching about the group as she follows them.

When the scream errupts, she is taken off-guard and reels, dazed.


----------



## Legildur (Dec 17, 2006)

The shocking scream causes Ismark's sickness to abate momentarily, then it returns immediately with vengeance.  Slow to react, Ismark can do little but to protect himself with his shield until he regathers himself, moving to follow Dareios' tactics and sets about the creatures with his longsword.  "For Pelor!" he gruffly calls.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 17, 2006)

Willow stowes her shortspear and draws her crossbow, levelling it the nearest enemy and firing at the first opportunity.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Dec 17, 2006)

"Lia, Jack! Get back!"

Having expected the undead critters to lurk in the dark, Dareios keeps his wit as the monsters attack the party.

"Ashlyn! Ismark! Skorl! Let's form a phalanx at the tunnel entrance! Let's protect the others with our shields!"

Dareios will jump near Lia, trying to protect her, and, if the others follow his suggestions, pull her back to the cave entrance. 
Should the others decide to fight on their own, Dareios will try to bullrush the "fast foul humanoid" to keep it away from his friends.

[Dareios had his longsword +1 drawn when he entered the tunnel.]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 17, 2006)

Skorl is momentarily dazed by the unearthly scream, unable to react to the abush.


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 18, 2006)

Cedric clutches his hands to his ears to block out the sound.  He is still trying to collect his thoughts enough to understand the nature of this audible onslaught when the party comes under attack.


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 18, 2006)

Ashlyn strikes twice at the ghoul who clawed at her, then takes a step back to close ranks with the others; figuring they're safer back-to-back than completely surrounded.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 18, 2006)

Jack stumbles under the keening, his hands going to his ears. The book was tainted by the lore of the Liber Blaspheme and has weakened him, he's sure of it. Next chance he gets he's burning the cursed journal.


----------



## Endur (Dec 24, 2006)

*Round 2*

The horrible wail continues.  Jack, Skorl, Cedric, and Allesandra remain dazed.

The five remaining hairless foul humanoids with mottled skin and decaying flesh claw and bite the party members within reach as they grasp for the flesh of the living.  The party is surrounded beneath the earth.   Three of the creatures had burst through the wall near Jack and are ganging up on Jack.

28: Fast foul humanoid attacks Skorl (12+7=19 miss, 13+5=18 miss, 18+5=23 hit; dmg 4, fort save 19+ pass)
24: Screaming foul humanoid is out of sight, located around a corner near H
23: Four hairless foul humanoids (-9) claw and bite Jack and Dareios (Jack 4+ miss, 13+ miss, 11+ miss, 2+ miss, 15+3=18 hit, 9+ miss, 7+ miss, 14+ miss, 8+ miss, dmg 5, fort save 1+, Jack is paralyzed;   Dareios 5+ miss, 5+ miss, 6+ miss)
16: Cedric (dazed)
15: Lia (sick) fires at one of the humanoids attacking Jack (2+ miss, 4+ miss)
14: Dareios moves to the rear of the party to rescue the surrounded Jack (AOO: 19+ hit, dmg 11, fort save 6+9=15 pass not diseased, fort save 19+ not paralyzed; AOO: 9+ miss) , swinging his weapon powerfully (PA6, 2+ miss)
13: Skorl (dazed, -4)
10: Jack (-12, dazed, sick, paralyzed, ghoul fever)
10: Allesandra (dazed)
9: Willow (sick) fires at one of the ghastly humanoids surrounding Jack (19+ hit, dmg 5) and reloads her crossbow
9: Ashlyn moves to the rear of the party (AOO 10+ miss) and swings her weapon with holy power at the wounded humanoid attacking jack, dropping it (14+9+4=27 hit, smite undead, dmg 17)
7: Ismark (sick) attacks a humanoid (14+12=2=24 hit, 11+7-2=16 vs. ac 17 miss, dmg 17)


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Dec 24, 2006)

Seeing that Jack cannot stand against the many undead alone, Dareios will try to cover him with his own shield and keep the ghouls away with his sword. [Power attack against the _Four hairless foul humanoids_, to distract them from Jack, if possible.]


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 24, 2006)

Willow moves into an appropriate position and fires her crossbow at one of the things attacking Jack.  She is determined not to lose her one true friend here.


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 25, 2006)

Trying to draw them off the defenseless Jack, Ashlyn channels holy power into her blow and strikes at one of the creatures attacking Jack.

OOC:  Two swings (assuming she can reach) or move and swing if she can't.  Smite Evil on the first strike.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 26, 2006)

Skorl, still dazed, can do little to defend himself against the savage attacks of the foul, fast humanoid. Only his heavy steel armor stands between the half-orc and certain death...


----------



## Endur (Dec 27, 2006)

*Round 3*

The horrible wail continues.  Jack, Skorl, Cedric, and Allesandra remain dazed.

The four remaining hairless foul humanoids with mottled skin and decaying flesh claw and bite the party members within reach as they grasp for the flesh of the living.  The party is surrounded beneath the earth.   Two of the creatures had been ganging up on Jack, but are now focusing their attacks on Ashlyn and Dareios.

Two of the creatures, including the fastest of the creatures, are attacking Skorl and Ismark.

28: Fast foul humanoid attacks Skorl (7+7=16 miss, 1+5=6 miss, 8+5=13 miss)
24: Screaming foul humanoid is out of sight, located around a corner near H
23: Three hairless foul humanoids (-17) claw and bite Ashlyn, Dareios, and Ismark (Ashlyn 2+ miss, 14+ miss, 15+3=18 miss, Dareios 19+5=24 hit dmg 9 ghoul fever fort save 9+9=18 pass, paralysis fort save 20+9=29 pass, 17+3=20 miss, 16+3=19 miss,  Ismark 3+ miss, 15+3=18 miss, 7+ miss)
16: Cedric (dazed)
15: Lia (sick) shoots at a foul humanoid, striking solidly once (3+ miss, 12+ hit, dmg 14)
14: Dareios (-20) attacks a ghastly undead, slashing it twice and dropping it (8+ hit, 13+ hit, dmg 19)
13: Skorl (dazed, -4)
10: Jack (-12, dazed, sick, paralyzed, ghoul fever)
10: Allesandra (dazed)
9: Willow (sick) starts casting _Summon Nature's Ally II_
9: Ashlyn attacks a foul humanoid twice, slashing it both times (8+ hit, 12+ hit, dmg 13)
7: Ismark (sick) attacks a foul humanoid, but misses it both times (5+ miss, 7+ miss)


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 27, 2006)

Seeing that Jack is no longer outnumbered, Willow opts to try and stop the wailing creture hiding around the corner.  As she makes her way to the area where the screaming is coming from, she stops short and begins casting a spell, calling forth a fire elemental to enter before her.

ooc: Lose _Lesser Restoration_ in place of _Summon Nature's Ally II_, cast as deep into that area as possible.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Dec 28, 2006)

Dareios watches with grim delight how his sword slashes through the undead and ignores the heavy wounds they have already inflicted him. As soon as he sees that Jack is attended by his other friends, he launches himself against the undead with all his might trying to overrun them and gain some free space to analyze the situation.

He keeps his vizor closed and his shield raised, to be unaffected by whatever spell Willow might be casting...


----------



## Endur (Dec 29, 2006)

*Round 4*

The horrible wail continues.  Jack, Skorl, Cedric, and Allesandra remain dazed.

The remaining hairless foul humanoids with mottled skin and decaying flesh claw and bite the party members within reach as they grasp for the flesh of the living.  The party is no longer surrounded beneath the earth.   The creatures that had been attacking Jack have fallen.

Two of the creatures, including the fastest of the creatures, are attacking Skorl and Ismark.

28: Fast foul humanoid attacks Skorl (16+7=23 hit, 8+5=13 miss, 16+5=21 hit, dmg 12, ghoul fever fort save 3+11=14 fail, paralysis 12+ pass, paralysis 9+ pass) 
24: Screaming foul humanoid is out of sight, located around a corner near H
23: One hairless foul humanoid claws and bite Ismark (19+5=24 hit dmg 7 ghoul fever 8+9-2=15 pass paralysis 1+9-2 fail, 1+ miss, 18+3=21 miss)
16: Cedric (dazed)
15: Lia (sick) shoots at the foul humanoid attacking Ismark (9+9=18 hit, 16+9=25 hit, dmg 14)
14: Dareios (-20) moves and attacks the humanoid attacking Skorl (4+ miss)
13: Skorl (dazed, -16, ghoul fever) 
10: Jack (-12, dazed, sick, paralyzed, ghoul fever)
10: Allesandra (dazed)
9: Willow's summoned ally appears (will save 18+ not dazed) and goes around the corner out of sight to attack the screamer (8+ miss)
9: Willow (sick) moves around the corner and shoots the screamer with her crossbow (7+ miss)
9: Ashlyn moves and attacks the humanoid attacking Ismark (8+9=17, hit, dmg 7)
7: Ismark (-7, sick, paralyzed)


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Dec 29, 2006)

"Skorl! I come to help you!"

Seeing that his companion is alone against the mightiest of the undead mosnters, Dareios rushes to his aid. [Powerattack on the critter that torments Skorl.]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 29, 2006)

Skorl continues to stand in place, neither the pain of his wounds nor the shouts of his companions doing anything to break the dazing effects of the horrible, unearthly wail that echoes in his ears.


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 29, 2006)

Ashlyn continues swinging at the foul creature clawing at Ismark & herself, hoping to cut it down before it turns on any of her stunned companions.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 30, 2006)

Willow follows her fire elemental around the corner with her crossbow at the ready.  If she can get a good shot off at whatever's doing the screaming, she does.  She doesn't go so far in that she can't make a quick retreat back out into the main section, however.


----------



## Legildur (Dec 30, 2006)

Ismark grimaces as the undead filth strikes him.  He starts to swing his longsword in a long overhand blow in retribution, but only completes half the action as his muscles stiffen and freeze, leaving him unable to act.[sblock=laugh]Jack is what? Dazed, Sickened, Paralyzed and afflicted with Ghoul Fever? LOL! And that's three natural ones that Endur has rolled for Ismark so far this combat! Two of those for saves![/sblock]


----------



## Endur (Jan 1, 2007)

*Round 5*

The horrible wail continues.  Jack, Skorl, Cedric, and Allesandra remain dazed.  Jack recovers from being paralyzed, but Ismark remains paralyzed.

The remaining hairless foul humanoids with mottled skin and decaying flesh claw and bite the party members within reach as they grasp for the flesh of the living.  The party is no longer surrounded beneath the earth.   The creatures that had been attacking Jack have fallen.

28: Fast foul humanoid attacks Dareios (2+7=9 miss, 5+5=10 miss, 1+5=6 miss) 
24: Screaming foul humanoid attacks summoned fire elemental (13+8=21 hit, 20+8=28 hit, 8+6=14 miss, dmg 7, immune to paralysis; screaming foul humanoid takes fire damage 4, reflex save 19+ pass, 17+ pass)
23: One hairless foul humanoid (-21) claws and bite Ashlyn (19+5=24 hit dmg 7 ghoul fever 7+11=18 pass paralysis 10+11=21 passl, 18+3=21 miss, 11+3=14 miss)
16: Cedric (dazed)
15: Lia (sick) shoots at the wounded humanoid, but both arrows miss (2+9=11 miss, 6+9=15 miss)
14: Dareios (-20) attacks the fast humanoid, wounding it twice (14+ hit, 18+ hit, dmg 19)
13: Skorl (dazed, -16, ghoul fever) 
10: Jack (-12, dazed, sick, ghoul fever) recovers from being paralyzed
10: Allesandra (dazed)
9: Willow's small fire elemental (-7) attacks the screaming creature, but misses (7+)
9: Willow (sick) casts Sumon Nature's Ally I
9: Ashlyn (-7) attacks the wounded humanoid, dropping it (11+ hit, 7+ miss, dmg 8)
7: Ismark (-7, sick, paralyzed for four more rounds)


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 1, 2007)

[sblock=Endur]Can you tell me exactly what Willow sees when she rounds the corner behind her fire elemental, and if whatever it is the fire elemental is attacking is immune to fire (I ask because I didn't see a reflex save from whatever it is in the post after it hit the elemental, so I'm just curious).[/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Jan 1, 2007)

Ismark rages internally in a fruitless attempt to restart his frozen muscles.


----------



## Endur (Jan 2, 2007)

When Willow went around the corner, she beheld a horrible looking foul humanoid, a monsterous being of feminine origin, aflifcted with the same undead state as the rest of the foul humanoids in the tunnel.  The monsterous being had burned her claws by attacking the elemental.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 2, 2007)

"We will be victorious!" 

Dareios words are more a barking than human sounds, as he smashes his sword into the undead monster right before him... Nikolai's old cloak might well be covered with black ghoul blood over and over by now...


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 2, 2007)

Cedric continues to double over, clutching his hands to his ears.  The blood pounding mercilessly in his skull as he helplessly watches his comrades as they battle their foes.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 2, 2007)

Willow cringes at the sight of the horrid creature.  Seeing that she cannot get to it herself (and more than a little thankful for it), she makes a few animated gestures with her hands and recites the words to summon an eagle above the disgusting thing's head.  If nothing else, she's hoping it will provide enough of a distraction to stop the thing's incessant screaming.

ooc: lose _Shillelagh_ in place of _Summon Nature's Ally I_


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 2, 2007)

Ashlyn continues slashing at the creature in front of her; hoping that now that the tide has turned the last few can be finished quickly.


----------



## Endur (Jan 2, 2007)

*Round 6*

The horrible wail continues.  Jack, Skorl, Cedric, and Allesandra remain dazed.  Ismark remains paralyzed.

Only the fast humanoid remains in the main room facing the party while the screaming humanoid contends with Willow and Willow's fire elemental.  

28: Fast foul humanoid (-19) attacks Dareios (12+7=19 miss, 15+5=20 miss, 16+5=21 miss) 
24: Screaming foul humanoid (-7) destroys the summoned fire elemental (15+8=23 hit, dmg 3; fire damage 4, reflex save 12+) and steps forward to attack Willow (9+8=17 hit, 15+6=21 hit, dmg 6, ghoul fever fort save 19+6-2=23 pass, concentration check 12+1 -2=11 fail, Willow has her concentration interrupted and her summoning spell fails)
16: Cedric (dazed)
15: Lia (sick) shoots at the fast humanoid, but both arrows miss (5+9=14 miss, 7+9=16 miss)
14: Dareios (-20) attacks the fast humanoid, but his blows do not come close (pa6, 8+ miss, 3+ miss)
13: Skorl (dazed, -16, ghoul fever) 
10: Jack (-12, dazed, sick, ghoul fever) 
10: Allesandra (dazed)
9: Willow (-7, sick) attacks the screaming humanoid (16+ hit, dmg 2)
9: Ashlyn (-7) moves (AOO 4+ miss) over next to Willow and attacks the Screamer (smite evil 10+ hit, dmg 13) 
7: Ismark (-7, sick, paralyzed for three more rounds)


----------



## Voadam (Jan 2, 2007)

Jack stumbles, bleeding, sick, dazed, infected, and tainted, but shakes off the ghoulish paralysis.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 2, 2007)

Skorl continues to struggle against the effects of the mind-numbing wail, as blood runs from the filthy wounds the ghouls have raked in his flesh.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 2, 2007)

"This is our chance! Three against one!"

Dareios pushes on against the foul monster...

[Power attack!]


----------



## Legildur (Jan 2, 2007)

Ismark silently rails against his condition.  Seeing Jack's partial recovery gives him hope.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 2, 2007)

Ashlyn runs over to Willow and lays a hand on her shoulder, and with an invocation to Pelor shatters the creatures hold on her.

OOC:  Expend a turn attempt to activate _Spurn Death's Touch_, ending Ismark's _Paralysis_.

Edit: Changed targets after Endur reminded me Willow was in a bad way.


----------



## Endur (Jan 2, 2007)

*Round 7*

The horrible wail continues.  Jack, Skorl, Cedric, and Allesandra remain dazed.  Ismark remains paralyzed.

Only the fast humanoid remains in the main room facing Dareios and Lia while the screaming humanoid contends with Willow and Ashlyn.  Lia recovers from being sickened.

28: Fast foul humanoid (-19) attacks Dareios (7+7=14 miss, 9+5=14 miss, 20/7+5=25 hit does not confirm, paralysis DC15 fort 3+9=12 fail, dmg 2) 
24: Screaming foul humanoid (-25) continues to attack Willow (13+8=21 hit, 19+8=27 hit, 5+6=11 miss, dmg 9, paralysis immune)
16: Cedric (dazed)
15: Lia drops her bow, draws her sword and attacks the fast humanoid in melee but misses(5+7=12 miss)
14: Dareios (-22, paralyzed for three rounds)
13: Skorl (dazed, -16, ghoul fever) 
10: Jack (-12, dazed, sick, ghoul fever) 
10: Allesandra (dazed)
9: Willow (-16, sick) attacks the screaming humanoid (7+ miss)
9: Ashlyn (-7) attacks the screaming humanoid (13+ hit, 7+ miss, dmg 6)
7: Ismark (-7, sick, paralyzed for this round) recovers from being paralyzed


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 2, 2007)

Stepping around Willow, Ashlyn strikes hard at the screaming creature; hoping that if she can shut it up the others will recover.

OOC: 5' step followed by two swings.  Expend 2nd daily _Smite Evil_ on the first strike.


----------



## Endur (Jan 2, 2007)

*Round 8*

The horrible wail continues.  Jack, Skorl, Cedric, and Allesandra remain dazed.  Dareios remains paralyzed.

Only the fast humanoid remains in the main room facing Ismark and Lia while the screaming humanoid contends with Willow and Ashlyn. 

28: Fast foul humanoid (-19) attacks Lia (1+7=miss, 12+5=17 miss, 3+5=8 miss) 
24: Screaming foul humanoid (-25) attacks Ashlyn (13+8=21 miss, 16+8=24 hit, 13+6=19 miss, dmg 4, paralysis dc17 11+11=22 pass)
16: Cedric (dazed)
15: Lia attacks the fast humanoid in melee but misses (7+7=14 miss)
14: Dareios (-22, paralyzed for two rounds)
13: Skorl (dazed, -16, ghoul fever) 
10: Jack (-12, dazed, sick, ghoul fever) 
10: Allesandra (dazed)
9: Willow (-16, sick) attacks the creature (12+5-2 miss)
9: Ashlyn (-11) attacks the screaming creature (5+ miss, 13+ hit, dmg 10)
7: Ismark (-7, sick) attacks the fast creature (3+ miss, 8+ miss)


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 2, 2007)

Ashlyn steps around the creature and keeps swinging.

OOC: Move into flanking position with Willow if possible.  If not, make two attacks.


----------



## Legildur (Jan 2, 2007)

The veins on Ismark's temple bulge at the effort from his internal struggle against the paralysis as he watches the fast foul humanoid flail at Lia.  As muscles find renewed movement, he brings his longsword into devastating play against the creature.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 3, 2007)

Willow will also try to get the creture into a flanked position with Ashlyn and continue her attacks.


----------



## Endur (Jan 3, 2007)

*Round 9*

The horrible wail continues.  Jack, Skorl, Cedric, and Allesandra remain dazed.  Dareios remains paralyzed.

Only the fast humanoid remains in the main room facing Ismark and Lia while the screaming humanoid contends with Willow and Ashlyn. 

28: Fast foul humanoid (-19) attacks Lia (5+7=miss, 1+5=6 miss, 7+5=12 miss) 
24: Screaming foul humanoid (-35) attacks Ashlyn (13+8=21 miss, 6+8=14 miss, 8+6=14 miss)
16: Cedric (dazed)
15: Lia attacks the fast humanoid in melee but misses (14+7=21 miss)
14: Dareios (-22, paralyzed for one more round) recovers from being paralyzed
13: Skorl (dazed, -16, ghoul fever) 
10: Jack (-12, dazed, sick, ghoul fever) 
10: Allesandra (dazed)
9: Willow (-16, sick) attacks the screaming humanoid (3+ miss)
9: Ashlyn (-11) attacks the screaming humanoid (6+9=15 miss, 20+4=24 hit, dmg 4)
7: Ismark (-7, sick) attacks the fast humanoid (1+ miss, 15+7-2=20 miss)


----------



## Endur (Jan 3, 2007)

*Round 10*

The horrible wail continues.  Jack, Skorl, Cedric, and Allesandra remain dazed.  

Only the fast humanoid remains in the main room facing Dareios, Ismark, and Lia while the screaming humanoid contends with Willow and Ashlyn. 

28: Fast foul humanoid (-19) attacks Ismark (11+7=miss, 2+5= miss, 19+5=24 hit, dmg 5, fort save 9+9-2=16 pass) 
24: Screaming foul humanoid (-39) attacks Ashlyn (15+8=23 hit, 19+8=27 hit, 13+6=19 miss, dmg 8, fort save 2+11 fail, Ashlyn is paralzyed)
16: Cedric (dazed)
15: Lia attacks the fast humanoid in melee but misses (3+7=10 miss)
14: Dareios (-22) attacks the fast humanoid in melee (10+11=21 miss, 15+6=21 miss) 
13: Skorl (dazed, -16, ghoul fever) 
10: Jack (-12, dazed, sick, ghoul fever) 
10: Allesandra (dazed)
9: Willow (-16, sick) attacks the screaming humanoid (5+ miss)
9: Ashlyn (-19, paralyzed for four more rounds)
7: Ismark (-12, sick) attacks the fast humanoid (13+12-2=23 hit, 3+7-2=8 miss, dmg 12)


----------



## Endur (Jan 3, 2007)

*Round 11*

The horrible wail continues.  Jack, Skorl, Cedric, and Allesandra remain dazed.  Ashlyn is paralyzed.

Only the fast humanoid remains in the main room facing Dareios, Ismark, and Lia while the screaming humanoid contends with Willow and Ashlyn. 

28: Fast foul humanoid (-31) attacks Ismark (8+7=miss, 17+5= miss, 15+5=20 miss) 
24: Screaming foul humanoid (-39) attacks Willow (18+8=26 hit, 19+8=27 hit, 15+6=21 hit, dmg 9, fort save 1+ fail, Willow is infected with ghoul fever)
16: Cedric (dazed)
15: Lia attacks the fast humanoid in melee but misses (12+7=19 miss)
14: Dareios (-22) attacks the fast humanoid in melee (1+11=12 miss, 11+6=17 miss) 
13: Skorl (dazed, -16, ghoul fever) 
10: Jack (-12, dazed, sick, ghoul fever) 
10: Allesandra (dazed)
9: Willow (-25, sick, ghoul fever) attacks the screaming humanoid (3+ miss)
9: Ashlyn (-19, paralyzed for three more rounds)
7: Ismark (-12, sick) attacks the fast humanoid (9+12-2=19 miss, 11+7-2=16 miss)


----------



## Endur (Jan 3, 2007)

Round 12
The horrible wail continues.  Jack, Skorl, Cedric, and Allesandra remain dazed.  Ashlyn is paralyzed.

Only the fast humanoid remains in the main room facing Dareios, Ismark, and Lia while the screaming humanoid contends with Willow and Ashlyn. 

28: Fast foul humanoid (-31) attacks Ismark (19+7=26 hit, 2+5= miss, 5+5=10 miss, dmg 6, paralysis fort save 9+9-2=16 pass, ghoul fever fort save 19+ pass) 
24: Screaming foul humanoid (-39) attacks Willow (3+8=11 miss, 4+8=12 miss, 14+6=20 hit, dmg 4)
16: Cedric (dazed)
15: Lia drops the fast humanoid with a powerful blow from her sword (19+7=26 hit, dmg 11)
14: Dareios (-22) moves and attacks the screaming humanoid (5+ miss) 
13: Skorl (dazed, -16, ghoul fever) 
10: Jack (-12, dazed, sick, ghoul fever) 
10: Allesandra (dazed)
9: Willow (-29, sick, ghoul fever) attacks the screaming humanoid (17+ hit, dmg 2)
9: Ashlyn (-19, paralyzed for two more rounds)
7: Ismark (-18, sick) moves and cuts down the screaming humanoid (10+12-2=20 hit, dmg 14)

The battle is over, the party has won.


----------



## Endur (Jan 3, 2007)

party status
good: Cedric, Lia, Allesandra
Dareios (-22) 
Skorl (-16, ghoul fever) 
Jack (-12, ghoul fever) 
Willow (-29, ghoul fever) 
Ashlyn (-19)
Ismark (-18)

The fast ghoul appears to be wearing bracers of armor +2


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 3, 2007)

Cedric is temporarily stunned by the sudden, blissful silence.  He looks around, noticing Ismark standing over the body of the wailing creature and nods once.  His gaze continues around to the rest of his companions, bleeding and ill, while he himself is unharmed.  He looks somewhat sheepish at having missed the whole fight.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 3, 2007)

Skorl looks around as he comes out of the sound-induced daze, a sheepish look on his face as he realizes that he was of absolutely no help to his companions in this battle. "Sorry, guys," he says by way of apology, looking thoroughly disappointed in himself.


*OOC: If Alessandra doesn't have enough cure disease, she should help Jack and Willow first. Skorl will probably be able to fight the disease off on his own with his high Fort save.*


----------



## Legildur (Jan 3, 2007)

Ismark cleans his blade of the ichor. "That was bad," he mutters, shuddering at the thought of how close they came to all dyeing.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 3, 2007)

Willow stumbles around the corner and uses the stone wall to help herself down to the floor, sick and bloody.  With a trembling hand she reaches into her pack for anything that can help her.

ooc: She's down to only 1 hit point, so it's time to use her _Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds_


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 3, 2007)

"It was, but it could have easily been worse, we're all still standing."

Ashlyn begins tending everyone's wounds, starting with Lay on Hands, then using her wand if spells are not sufficient.


----------



## Endur (Jan 3, 2007)

Willow drinks her Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds (healing 9).


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 4, 2007)

"YARR!"

Dareios spits blood as he shouts his cry of victory. Covered all over with ghoulish excrements, he might make a frightful appeareance.

If noone takes the ghoul queen's (?) bracelets, he'll put them into his bag. Afterwards, he'll continue to check the ghoul's body and the interior of the tomb. (Assuming that it doesn't extend more than shown on the map some pages before.)

His lips still red from his own blood, and his face still a brutal grimace, he turns towards the others. "These critters looked differently than those we fought yesterday? What the hell is going on here?! Have the very portals to the abyss been opened?"


----------



## Legildur (Jan 4, 2007)

"I do not know," says Ismark with a sigh as he leans against a nearby wall while waiting for healing. "But what do we do now?"


----------



## Rhun (Jan 4, 2007)

Skorl tries to help make up for his ineffectiveness in this combat by helping Dareios search the interior of the place.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 4, 2007)

Cedric shrugs as he looks over the remains.

"It seems as if these would be our culprits.  Leaving each night to return before dawn, they oft would have disturbed the grave at the tunnel's start.  Just another symptom of this place's diseased nature."


----------



## Voadam (Jan 4, 2007)

Ashen skinned and sweating profusely, Jack wipes the bile from his lips as soon as his retching is under control. He draws his druid made wand and croaks out "*Who needs healing*?" as he invokes the elven nature magic to cure himself of the scratches if not of the lasting foulness of the wounds.


----------



## Legildur (Jan 4, 2007)

Ismark silently raises his right hand in response to Jack's offer of healing. (ooc: down 18 hps)


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 5, 2007)

"I could use a medic, though you can wait with my wounds until you have cured the others."

Coming back to his normal temper again, Dareios keeps searching the area. Does the cave look like an anabandoned grave or like a natural complex?


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 5, 2007)

Willow looks to her friend as he makes his offer, still too tired and weak to think about standing at the moment, or speaking, for that matter.  This was close--_really_ close, she thinks to herself.  She is overcome with emotion, but tries to wipe away any tears before they fall.  

"My friend," she manages to whisper, still looking at Jack.  Resting her arm on her raised knee, and holding her empy potion vial, she continues: "Is this where it ends?  All of it... for this?"


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 5, 2007)

"Let's leave this cursed place as soon as possible. If noone has a spell to cure this land's disiease, I say we set a fire a to clean this grave at least. Maybe so the ghosts of the damned will find a rest."


----------



## Legildur (Jan 5, 2007)

"What if there are more of these hidden lairs?" Ismark speculates as others search. "My poor people of Barovia. What has happened to us?"


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 5, 2007)

"If you ask me, I'd burn the whole cursed village down anyway and return with an army to clean the place for good. But. by the gods, if I find the necromancer that is responsible for this, I#ll teach him what real horror means.- I doubt that we are of any help while in the village. We should either go search the count or check that darn witch. Whoever is behind this, I doubt that he is a peasant."


----------



## Legildur (Jan 5, 2007)

Ismark bristles as Dareios advocates burning the village.  But he can see where such a rash statement comes from, and he resumes leaning against the wall and watches any responses without saying anything about it.

With the conversation dead on that subject, Ismark the Lesser raises another prospect. "Perhaps we should search the rest of the graveyard for sign of more of the same?"


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 5, 2007)

Legildur said:
			
		

> "Perhaps we should search the rest of the graveyard for sign of more of the same?"





Willow, obviously shaken and badly injured, drops her jaw at the question.  "You want to find _more_?  Death came near to more than one of us just now, and while I can't speak for the others, I will not be outright searching for these... _monstrosities_ anywhere, especially on this night.  It must be getting dark soon; we should return to somewhere with locking doors."


----------



## Legildur (Jan 5, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> Willow, obviously shaken and badly injured, drops her jaw at the question.  "You want to find _more_?  Death came near to more than one of us just now, and while I can't speak for the others, I will not be outright searching for these... _monstrosities_ anywhere, especially on this night.  It must be getting dark soon; we should return to somewhere with locking doors."



"It is my people being savaged," Ismark growls. "I will do what I can to remove the burden.  I have been idle too long."


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 5, 2007)

Legildur said:
			
		

> "It is my people being savaged," Ismark growls. "I will do what I can to remove the burden.  I have been idle too long."




Willow tries to get up, using the wall for support, hoping Jack makes it to her with that wand of his.  It was her people from whom he got it, afterall.  "Very well," she says to Ismark.  "Be a hero tomorrow, or be a corpse tonight.  That choice is yours to make, but I have already made mine."


----------



## Legildur (Jan 5, 2007)

Ismark goes to say something, but obviously thinks better of it, and let's it be.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 5, 2007)

Jack starts healing the wounded, starting with Willow, his face slightly flushed and his brow sweat drenched. "*It does not end now. The vistani seer may be able to say what is at the heart of the curse on this land. The Liber was a part of the problem, and the priest's journal carried part of its taint. I will burn the journal when a fire is made. But the problem is bigger than the Liber's taint, it is a curse upon the land itself. We should visit her camp and find out her cryptic vision of the curse*."


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 5, 2007)

Legildur said:
			
		

> "It is my people being savaged," Ismark growls. "I will do what I can to remove the burden.  I have been idle too long."




Dareios walks to Ismark's side, and pats him on the shoulder with his bloody hand, leaving red marks over the warrior's clothing.

"Your house seems like a safe place to dwell. What about if we make our base of operations there? The inn is too crowded for my taste."



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> Jack starts healing the wounded, starting with Willow, his face slightly flushed and his brow sweat drenched. "*It does not end now. The vistani seer may be able to say what is at the heart of the curse on this land. The Liber was a part of the problem, and the priest's journal carried part of its taint. I will burn the journal when a fire is made. But the problem is bigger than the Liber's taint, it is a curse upon the land itself. We should visit her camp and find out her cryptic vision of the curse*."




"Yes, Jack. Tomorrow. - Let's leave for safe spot and cure our wounds there until everyone can fight again. And then, tonight, at witchin' hour, let us go hunting."


----------



## Rhun (Jan 5, 2007)

Skorl nods at Ivid's wounds, the half-orc all too ready for another battle against these foul creatures. To the half-orc, combat and physical prowess was a way of proving oneself, and Skorl felt that he had dishonored himself and let down his companions during this last battle. The feeling did not set well with the large warrior. He looked forward to the chance to prove his worth, and make up for his failure.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 5, 2007)

Cedric can only shrug and sigh.  He shakes his head at the enthusiasm for the hunt demonstrated by some of his companions, but at heart they are correct.  The people of the village stand no chance against such an wave of death.  Those who can fight have a duty to do so.

"Are we done here?  There seems nothing left to discover."


----------



## Legildur (Jan 5, 2007)

"Aye, Dareios," agrees Ismark. "My sister seemed to fare well there in the last 10 days.  We could use it as a haven of sorts."


----------



## Endur (Jan 6, 2007)

The party does not find anything else in the tunnels, aside from some minor keepsakes buried with the dead.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 6, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> "Are we done here?  There seems nothing left to discover."




"It would certianly appear so.  Let's head back to Ismark's manor and determine our next course of action."


----------



## Endur (Jan 6, 2007)

party status
good: Cedric, Lia, Allesandra
Dareios (-4): 5 charges of clw wand 
Skorl (-2, ghoul fever): 2 charges of clw wand 
Jack (-1, ghoul fever): 2 charges of clw wand 
Willow (-1, ghoul fever): 5 charges of clw wand 
Ashlyn: lay on hands 11, 1 charge of clw wand
Ismark (-2): 4 charges of clw wand

total: 19 charges of clw wand


----------



## Endur (Jan 6, 2007)

The party arrives at the manor while it is still daylight, although the day is darkening and the sun is about to set behind the mountains.  

In front of the manor is a large black coach pulled by a team of black horses.

A stooped old man in dark somber clothing stands beside the coach.  Ismark recognizes the man as Cyrus Balcescu, the count's aged man servant.

"Ahh, Master Ismark.  And you are entertaining the brave heroes who saved Barovia.  Very good.  Very good.

"The count has invited you to dinner this very night.  He wishes to reward the heroes who saved the village and confirm you in your new position as Burgomaster of Barovia.  

"Let us be off before the sun sets." 

The man climbs aboard the coach and takes hold of the reins while gesturing for the heroes to climb inside the coach.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 6, 2007)

Skorl looks about at his companions, and raises an eyebrow in surprise. The timing of the coach's arrival seems a bit suspect to the half-orc, but after a minute, the large warrior simply shrugs. "Not dressed to meet count. But will go with friends."


----------



## Legildur (Jan 6, 2007)

"The Count does not entertain," Ismark mumbles to the others.  Looking down at his current garb and it's condition, he hardly feels he is a fit shape to accept the invitation. But he gets the feeling that the Count won't tolerate delays under these circumstance and moves to alight the coach.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 6, 2007)

Skorl follows after Ismark, climbing into the coach and removing both his blades from his back so that he can sit comfortably within.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 7, 2007)

Confused, Willow steps inside the coach alongside Ismark and Skorl.  If nothing else, she figures the castle should offer some safety from the darkness.


ooc: Are those with Ghoul Fever aware of their condition yet?


----------



## Endur (Jan 7, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> ooc: Are those with Ghoul Fever aware of their condition yet?



Lia is suspicious about how some of the wounds are healing, but no one else has noticed anything (heal check 11+10=21).


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 7, 2007)

"Where's Ireena?" Dareios eyes th ecount's servant with suspicion.

"So, one day after the undead plague has been banned, the count is already having a party? - If you don't mind, I'd prefer riding on my own horse. I don't want to leave it here. I already lost my dog to the undead."

Dareios will haste to get his horse, and then spurn Dammerung after the others.


----------



## Endur (Jan 7, 2007)

Cryrus responds to Dareios' question, "Ireena is in her house."

The party rides in the coach up the mountain trails towards the legendary castle.  Dareios follows along on Dammerung.  

After passing through the craggy peaks, the road takes a sudden turn to the east and the startling presence of Castle Ravenloft towers before you  Twin guardhouses of turreted stone watch over the approach, broken from years of use and exposure.  Beyond these, a wide chasm gapes between the balinok cliffs and the walls of Ravenloft, disappearing into the fog shrouded distance far below.  The lowered drawbridge of old wooded beams hangs precariously between you and the arched entrance to the castle courtyard.  The chains of the drawbridge creak in the wind, their rust-eaten iron  straining with the weight.  From atop the high strong walls, stone gargoyles stare at you from hollow sockets and grin hideously.  A rotting wooden portcullis, green with growth, hangs  in the entry tunnel.  Beyond this the main doors of Castle Ravenloft stand open, a rich warm light spilling onto the courtyard.

Cyrus drives the team across the creaking draw bridge at great speed and then pulls to a halt in front of the main doors to Castle Ravenloft.  

Cyrus says, "The Master will be expecting you in the Dining Hall.  After you pass through the entry hall, turn to the right and it will be the first room on your right.
"I will stable your horse, Dareios."


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jan 7, 2007)

"Thank you, Cryrus. Wher are the stables, just in case that I want to get something from my saddlebags later?"

Dareios seems nervous and vigilant. He approaches Cedric and lays his iron gauntlet on the rogue's shoulder. "No guards can be seen. - This either means that they are very good or that the count just has none. In either case, we better keep our eyes open."

With a last look towards Cryrus, and his left hand laying on his sword, and with a calm expression on his face, Dareios pushes the gate open and enters.


----------



## Legildur (Jan 7, 2007)

"Most unusual," Ismark says quietly to no one in particular in his gravelly voice. "But these are most unusual times," he adds as he moves off into the castle itself, following Cryrus' directions.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 8, 2007)

SKorl replaces his blades across his back as he steps out of the carriage and into the courtyard. He nods as he looks around, as if in approval. "Good fortifications," he says. Seeing the others enter the keep, the half-orc hurries to join them.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 8, 2007)

Cedric jumps slightly at the hand suddenly placed on his shoulder, but relaxes some when he realizes that it is just Dareios.  He shrugs in response and whispers back.

"We were told that only the Master and his man live here.  Perhaps there are no guards. . . or at least nothing human. . . or at least nothing that is still human."

He shudders as his own mind follows his train of thoughts to its conclusion.  This place seems unneccesarily eerie.  What kind of man lives in such a place by choice.  True to Dareios's suggestion, he does his best to keep his eyes open for any signs of life (or otherwise) as he follows the others inside.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 10, 2007)

"It does seem odd that he'd live up here all by himself." Ashlyn responds, as she walks into the entry hall.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 10, 2007)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> "It does seem odd that he'd live up here all by himself." Ashlyn responds, as she walks into the entry hall.




"I've seen nothing about this whole village that isn't odd," Willow says.  She looks around cautiosly, obviously a bit nervous about whatever lies ahead.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 11, 2007)

Jack quietly says to his companions grimly "*Remember, the Liber was here first before the priest got it. Stay aware*." as he enters. His eyes scan the building, searching for clues that might speak to the underlying curse.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 11, 2007)

Skorl shrugs. "I'd live here. Nice place, good strong stone."


----------



## Kafkonia (Jan 11, 2007)

Having been unusually quiet since their last battle, Alessandra takes Willow aside once they are within the castle.

"I am... sorry," she says. "If I had been able to act, you would not have been so injured." She casts her eyes downward, ashamed. "We have seen such violence and horror already. I cannot afford to be overwhelmed so easily if I am to pursue my calling."


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 11, 2007)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> Having been unusually quiet since their last battle, Alessandra takes Willow aside once they are within the castle.
> 
> "I am... sorry," she says. "If I had been able to act, you would not have been so injured." She casts her eyes downward, ashamed. "We have seen such violence and horror already. I cannot afford to be overwhelmed so easily if I am to pursue my calling."




"It was not in your control," Willow says.  "I only wish I could have been more effective against that... thing.  It only proves that it is imperative that we remain as a team, or none of us may leave this wretched place."


----------



## Kafkonia (Jan 11, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> "It was not in your control," Willow says.  "I only wish I could have been more effective against that... thing.  It only proves that it is imperative that we remain as a team, or none of us may leave this wretched place."




Alessandra smiles weakly. "Thank you, Willow. What you say is right -- we are strongest when we are together."

She then turns her attention to Jack. "We mustn't jump to conclusions," she says, absentmindedly touching her holy symbol. "I am as disturbed as you are about the tome we found in the priest's possession -- but many nobles collect ancient and obscure books without recognizing what they truly are. Our host is likely just such a man."


----------



## Rhun (Jan 13, 2007)

Skorl listens carefully to his companions conversation. He had his own opinions about those that would collect tomes of necromancy and foul black magic. In the half-orc's opinion, such evil should be destroyed. Of course, when one spends much of their life seeing the effects such foul magics have upon one's people, they are like to develop such feelings. 

The half-orc flexes his shoulders, and rolls his neck back and forth to remove a kink. Although his blades are sheathed, it is easy to tell that Skorl is ready to respond to the first signs of danger. "Be on guard," he says to his freidns. "I not like feel of this place."


----------



## Endur (Feb 6, 2007)

Cyrus responds to Dareios that the stables are around the castle to the left.  

The castle has three great towers that go up several hundred feet above the fortress.  












The construction of the castle appears to be of the finest quality.  The interior walls appear quite solid, plaster covering the masonry.  Someone built this ancient fortress to last.  The flagstone floors are smooth and level.  The ceilings are nearly thirty feet above the party.  The doors appear solid and in good working condition.

The small entry chamber is illuminated by flickers of fire in the mouths of two coiled stone dragons that form an archway at the room's end.  Their mouths direct the light in your direction, cloaking the room beyond in darkness.   

Passing into the darkness beyond, the party enters a great hall.  Cobwebs hang from dustcovered columns.  Stone gargoyles squat motionlessly on the edge of a balcony circling some 20 feet above the floor.  Cracked and faded frescoes adorn the domed ceiling, nearly obliterated by centuries of decay.  

The ceiling is a great dome, curving up to the level of the balcony above, some 40 feet at the highest point.

Two great bronze doors stand closed opposite the arched entry.  To the left of the entry, a wide staircase climbs into darkness.  A wide hallway extends to the right.

The sound of music comes from the right.  The hallway to the right is draped in shadow.  A pair of double doors are on the right, slighly ajar, from which the music is coming.  Across from the double doors is a narrow passage way that leads to a spiral staircase.  In an alcove is a suit of full plate (of at least masterwork quality) posed with a halberd in one hand.


----------



## Legildur (Feb 6, 2007)

(assuming we waited for Dareios to stable his horse) "I presume that is the dining hall?" Ismark suggests as he gestures towards the open doors with the wafting music. He looks down at his armor and sighs again at his condition.  However, times are tough. "Shall we?" he offers and moves forward towards the double doors, the tell-tale sound of moving armor plates and heavy boots echoing lightly through the hall.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 6, 2007)

If he hadn't done this earlier, Dareios draws his sword and readies his shield. 
Should Cyrus try to intervene, the young mercenary will threaten or kill him.

Then, his face still hidden under his hood, he follows Ismark, without a word.


----------



## Legildur (Feb 6, 2007)

Ismark scowls at Dareios. "I don't think that is necessary," he says in a low voice as he pauses in his advance.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 6, 2007)

Dareios makes no move to lower his weapons.

"Look at the cobwebs. This place wasn't cleaned up in a long time. Yet we hear music and feasting. Something is wrong."


----------



## Legildur (Feb 6, 2007)

Ismark the lesser twirls one end of his moustache as he considers Daeios' suspicions.  "Things are strange around here, but this is the Count you speak of," he says. "Very well. Have it your way. But allow me, as the local official, to enter first and make introductions before you do something stupid."


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 6, 2007)

"So be it." 

Dareios nods briefly and waves the point of his blade towards the door.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 6, 2007)

A bit confused, Willow stays back and lets the two make their presence, and their intentions, known before she enters.  Something about walking into a dining hall with a sword drawn just doesn't set well with her, though she doesn't totally disagree with his reasoning.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 6, 2007)

Cedric looks dubiously at Dareios's paranoia.  Obviously this place was getting to him.  Who knows what lay beyond, deeper in the castle.  But if they weren't already going to be attacked, it seems now certain that they will provoke one.

He sighs heavily, but says nothing as he follows the others.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 6, 2007)

Skorl lets out a low chuckle and smiles (baring his fangs) at Dareios' actions. He quickly moves to follow Ismark, his heavy boots echoing of the flagstones. The half-orc is most anxious to meet the lord of this keep, dine on a hearty meal, and perhaps discuss the history of warcraft over dinner.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 6, 2007)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> She then turns her attention to Jack. "We mustn't jump to conclusions," she says, absentmindedly touching her holy symbol. "I am as disturbed as you are about the tome we found in the priest's possession -- but many nobles collect ancient and obscure books without recognizing what they truly are. Our host is likely just such a man."




Jack snorts but says. "*Likely so*." His eyes do not look trusting though, or particularly willing to give the Count the benefit of the doubt. 

"*Dareios, he's playing music, not waiting with a bow drawn. There is something wrong, but it is not an immediate threat. The whole land here is under a Curse. We need to learn more to get to the heart of the matter. That is most important*." He proceeds in with the others, no weapons drawn, more intent on gaining information than worrying about ambushes from people playing on instruments.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 6, 2007)

"Mine uncle -" Dareios moves closer to Jack, so close that the wanderer can may his breath, "once fought a battle of three days against an army of bagpipe-playing skeletons."

With that, and a crazed laughter, Dareios tries to push the massive door open...


----------



## Endur (Feb 6, 2007)

Swells of organ music come from behind the doors, spilling their melody of power and defeat into the hall.  

The doors open to reveal a magnificent forty foot square room, brilliantly lit by three massive crystal chandaliers.  Pillars of stone stand against dull white marble walls, supporting the ceiling.  In the center of the room, a long heavy table stands covered wtih a fine white satin cloth.  The table is laden with delectable foods of every type: roasted beef basted in a savory sauce, roots and herbs for every taste, and sweet fruits and vegetables.  Places are set for each of you with fine delicate china and silver.  At each place there is a crystal goblet filled with an amber liquid whose delicate frangrance tantalizes your senses.  At the center of the far west wall, between floor to ceiling length mirrors, stands a massive organ.  Its pipes blare out a thunderous melody that offer inits tone greatness and despair.  Seated before the keys, his back turned towards you, a single caped man pounds the keys in raptured ecstasy.  The figure suddenly stops and a deep silence falls over the dining hall.  The figure slowly turns towards you.

"Welcome to Castle Ravenloft."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 6, 2007)

Skorl nods toward the man seated at the piano. "Greetings," he says, his voice loud and clear in the large chamber.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 6, 2007)

Dareios follows, quiet and without a word.

He lowers his sword a bit, but still keeps his shild up.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 6, 2007)

"*Thank you for the welcome, Count*." Jack's senses are drawn to the food, but the man remains his focus, Jack takes in what details he can, trying to take the man's measure, trying to judge whether he is cursed too or someone who might be of help against the Curse.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 6, 2007)

Cedric bows stiffly, but says nothing.  His eyes sweep the room, searching for any other signs of life or inhabitance.  Did Cyrus lay all this out before he left?  Did the count do it himself?  Neither seemed very likely. . . were there, after all, servants lurking unseen?


----------



## Kafkonia (Feb 6, 2007)

"Thank you for your hospitality, Count von Zarovich," Alessandra says respectfully. "To what do we owe this honour?"


----------



## Legildur (Feb 7, 2007)

Ismark belatedly joins the greetings. He kneels on his right knee, head slightly bowed. "Ismark the Lesser at your service, Count," he says in his gravelly, remaining kneeling until invited to rise.


----------



## Endur (Feb 7, 2007)

Suddenly, the room goes dark.  All of the candles are extinguished simultaneously.  The party hears the solid thud of many doors slamming shut, one after another, into the distance.  You also hear the portcullis clang shut, and the groan of a drawbridge pulling up.

The vast room is dark.  A wind whistles through its confines.  Crystal sings in the darkness as the great chandaliers rustle in the wind.  The fragrance of the food wafts its way on the wind through the darkened hall.

Skorl, with his darkvision saw the Count vanish when the room went dark.  One second he was there looking at the party, then the light went, and so did the Count.


----------



## Legildur (Feb 7, 2007)

Ismark rises from his kneeling position in the dark.  "It would appear that Dareios has better judgement than I," he mutters irritably as he slowly draws his sword - unsure of what to ready himself for. "Some light would be appreciated."


----------



## Endur (Feb 8, 2007)

A feminine voice says, "Ignire" and the chandaliers light in response to Ismark's request.

The party sees a beautiful red-haired woman (age 20 or so) standing behind them where the double doors to the room are shut.

She says, "Please do not be alarmed.  I am Thredra Aranax, a loyal servant of the master.  I had to wait to be certain there were no traitors amongst you.  The doors were closed for your protection, to keep the danger at bay while we talk.

"The Master suffers from a rare malady, and he is unable to see you right now.  He sent me to speak with you instead.  

"The illusion you saw was put in place to prevent those who must not know of the Master's condition.  For those of you who have not yet met the Count Strahd von Zarovich, that was indeed how he used to look when he played the organ.  Now, however, he is not well and not accepting visitors.

"This feast was prepared in honor of your victory over the zombie plague that threatened Barovia.  Please dine with me, for I would like to convey my master's congratulations.  And I must tell you one thing more.  I must speak of the doom of this land.  The tale I must tell you is a long one, and the food will be cold before we finish.  So let us dine and I will tell you the tale as we eat."

Ashlyn does not detect evil.


----------



## Legildur (Feb 8, 2007)

"I have lived in Barovia a long time, and I've not heard of you!" Ismark declares, unmoving from his position, but obviously curious and wary. "Everyone is aware of Cryrus, but not of you."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 8, 2007)

Skorl nods greetin at the woman. All the deception had put him ill at ease, but now that he hears the explanation his nerves settle, and he moves to the table. He sits, ready to enjoy the first decent meal since entering the valley.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 8, 2007)

Willow says nothing, but moves to the table as well, eager to hear the woman's story.


----------



## Endur (Feb 8, 2007)

Thredra Aranax responds to Ismark, "The master has several servants who do not visit the village.  Cyrus and the Vistani keep us well supplied."


----------



## Legildur (Feb 8, 2007)

Ismark eyes narrow for a short time in suspcion.  Chewing the inside of his lip, he ponders the situation for a few moments. "Very well, Thredra. Tell us your story," he says as he moves to take a seat with the others.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 8, 2007)

Dareios, who had remained en guarde when the light went out, 
doesn't lower his weapons when he first perceives the woman.

A bit overwhelmed by the fact that his companions simply sit down without any further questions, he follows them, but doesn't touch the food.

His sword leaned on his leg, the young mercenary, however, pulls back his hood and takes off his helm.

"What malady?" He asks without any further introduction.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 8, 2007)

Cedric jumps at the sudden darkness, and is still trying to gather his wits by the time Thedra summons light once more.  Where did she come from?  He listens in silence to her explanation of the Count's illusion, and his gaze falls on the organ, trying to guess whether it had really been played, or was that an illusion as well?

He looks warily around at the others, trying to gauge their reaction to this strange turn of events.


----------



## Kafkonia (Feb 8, 2007)

"Miss Aranax," Alessandra says, remaining standing, "while I can appreciate the Count's desire for privacy and security, I must say that your manner of introduction was rather... unsettling. And while there is no one amongst us who would wish you or your master harm --" She looks pointedly at Dareios "-- in the current environment of unease, theatrics such as that could have a most unfortunate, albeit unintended, consequence."

Satisfied that she has made her point, she takes a seat with the others.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 8, 2007)

Skorl has already begun to eat, the half-orc clearly lacking a bit in the area of table manners. He piles his plate high with food, sampling some of every dish set on the table before him, and washing it down with hearty quaffs from his glass.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 8, 2007)

Dareios grins grimly and whispers to the hungry orc: 
"If you die from the poisoned flesh and wine, where shall we bury you, my friend?"


----------



## Rhun (Feb 8, 2007)

Skorl smiles at Dareios, baring his fangs. "If I die, burn corpse. No come back as zombie."


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 8, 2007)

Skorl's blatant answer completely distracts Dareios from Thredra for a moment.

Laughing, and somewhat stunned, yet relieved to see that his companion hasn't lost his good temper, he pulls over to take a bottle of wine.

"Cheers, my friend!"

He raises his the bottle, then, becoming aware of the strange woman again, decides to put it down again, grinning towards the orc. "Forgive my caution, but I don't feel safe here yet."


----------



## Endur (Feb 9, 2007)

Thredra Aranax sits down at the table.  She eats food from all of the different dishes that have been prepared:  Roasted beef, roots and herbs, and sweet fruits and vegetables.

With obvious enjoyment, Thredra drinks the amber liquid out of her wine glass, and then asks Dareios to pass the bottle so that she may refill her glass.


----------



## Legildur (Feb 9, 2007)

Ismark the lesser frowns in frustration as he twirls the left side of his moustache.  He nurses a goblet, but doesn't taste the food or wine, instead mulling over their circumstances.  Having now committed himself to putting his body on the line for Barovia, he is eager to get on with the job.

The summons to the Castle was, ostensibly, to validate his position as Burgomaster, yet no mention had yet been made.  And now, with a serious situation facing them, being brought here at great urgency, under false pretenses, and now wasting time (as he saw it) with civil niceties was starting to grate with him.

He continues to manipulate his moustache as he impatiently waits for Thredra to address them.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 9, 2007)

Dareios passes her the bottle, yet doesn't look too friendly at her.

"M'lady, I would prefer if you could explain us why we were summoned here and which is the plague that haunts this land. I think that the time for" - he looks like if he was to spit - "_dining_ will be later. Friends of us have been killed. Innocents are being murdered. I don't see where we have time for idle chit-chatting at all."

Dareios crosses his arms before his chest, waiting for the woman's reaction.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 9, 2007)

"*That was an illusion, to draw out assassins. The count is a careful man then. With magic at his disposal. Is he a wizard or have the services of one*?" Jack is quite surprised by that turn of events but sits to eat and listen to the woman who is acting as host.


----------



## Endur (Feb 10, 2007)

Cedric gets a closer look at the organ and decides that the organ is not an illusion, but he does not know whether the music was illusionary or not.  


Thredra responds to Jack,  "In his youth, Count Strahd von Zarovich was a mighty warrior.  He thundered across the land like the wrath of a just god.  When he grew older, he met the love of his life, Tatyana.  Before their love could be consummated in marriage, a curse struck Castle Ravenloft.  Everyone in the castle was slain except for the Count.  His relatives, retainers, soldiers, and his beloved were all slain.  The Count himself was inflicted with undying suffering.                

"Ismark and the other villagers have long known that the Count has lived longer than most mortals.  They do not know why, however.  The Count asks that you do not reveal his secret to the villagers.  He does not want to burden them with his tragedy.

"The curse is also why the Count has never asked the Burgomaster of Barovia to tax the villagers to pay for new retainers and repairs for the castle.  The Count fears that a restored Castle Ravenloft would suffer again the effect of the horrible curse.

"The count has, however, brought in a small number of retainers from outside the village.  Specialists such as myself.  We have focused on attempting to determine the nature of the curse and whether there is any cure.  One of the specialists created the illusion you saw earlier.  We have looked through many ancient texts, but we have not yet found a cure."


----------



## Legildur (Feb 10, 2007)

"This is all very well, Thredra," Ismark acknowledges, having already known some of the local lore. "If you experts are unable to solve the puzzle of the curse, then why were we brought here?"


----------



## Rhun (Feb 10, 2007)

Skorl nods in agreement as Ismark speaks. "Yah, Ismark right. If experts no figure out curse, how we do it?" The half-orc looks about the table, then drains his glass of wine in a single swallow.


----------



## Endur (Feb 10, 2007)

Thredra responds, 
"The Count also asked that I congratulate these heroes on their rescue of the village.  

"Ismark, you personally were asked to attend so that you could be confirmed in your position as Burgomaster of Barovia, and for one thing more.  It has been many years since the Burgomaster of Barovia has raised rents or taxes on the villagers.  The Count is authorizing you to raise rents and taxes so that a suitable reward could be paid to these adventurers for their efforts.  The Count trusts your judgment on how much to raise in rent and taxes.  The Count will expect an accounting in writing the next time Cyrus visits the village to collect supplies.

"And now that we have discussed ancient curses and monetary rewards, let us discuss the doom that I mentioned earlier.

"That grief-stricken fool Danovich caused much death and destruction with his theft of the _Liber Blaspheme_.  The book was far too dangerous to be read unless equipped with a prepared mind and significant magical protections.  Since then, we have put in place additional protections to make sure that no more of the ancient texts are stolen.

"Yet there are many coincidences about this whole affair.  Too many coincidences.

"How did Danovich know when to sneak into the castle and steal that book, only that book from an entire library?

"Why did the wolves of the Svalich forest attack Danovich's son in broad daylight in the middle of the village, something they had never done before?

"How did Danovich, a priest of Pelor, learn some of the most powerful black magic arts so that he could bring his son back as an abomination and blight Barovia with a zombie plague?

"It is too many coincidences to be believed.   Some other agency must be at work.  An evil force that plots destruction for Barovia.

"There have always been rumors that some of the wolves of the Svalich woods walked on two legs instead of four.  Yet even if the wolves are supernaturally aggressive, that would not explain Danovich's mastery of the black arts.

"But a coven of Demon-worshipping witches?  That might explain who taught Danovich the black arts.  The witches might even have assisted in casting the Zombie Plague upon Barovia, content to let Danovich take the blame if their fiendish plot failed.  They might have guided Danovich to the book.  They might even have manipulated the wolves into slaying Danovich's son, to provoke Danovich into reading the book.

"But how would you fight such a coven?  During the day, they would be disguised as normal villagers and go about their business, the hex sign hidden beneath their clothes.  They could be sitting in church next to you, singing hymns.  Any woman in the village could be a member of the coven.  

"Unless perhaps you knew where and when the coven gathered.  Then you could obliterate them when they gather and prevent them from casting further plagues of undeath.  

"Such a coven could gather anywhere, but if the members met in the village they would not long be a secret.  Likewise, although they could gather together at any time, night would be the time when the fewest people would notice their gathering.

"If they are casting spells during their gathering, it is possible they may want to go to a site that increases the effects of their summoning spells.  There are few such sites near here.  The most prominent site is the ruins on top of Lysaga hill.  

"The witches might also pick a time and date that is most effective for black magic.  Perhaps midnight on the night of the new moon.

"This is all theory and speculation I have gleaned from ancient texts, of course.  But an educated guess says that if you strike Lysaga Hill on the night of the new moon, you will save Barovia from destruction.

"It is several weeks before the next night of the new moon.  I am not sure what efforts you could pursue in the meantime, but I am sure you have your own thoughts on the matter.  Perhaps you could drive the wolves away from the village while waiting for the coven to come out into the open."


----------



## Legildur (Feb 10, 2007)

Ismark twirls his moustache as Thredra speaks and outlines a series of maybees. "It seems convenient that you would install me as Burgomaster and order a raising of taxes in the same breath."

"The people have suffered greatly in the last weeks with this zombie curse thanks to that fool Danovich. Yet if it weren't for these adventurers, then they would surely be suffering still."

"I will grant you as you say under three conditions.  Firstly, that the Count himself instal me as Burgomaster.  For while we hear your voice and your claim that you speak on the Count's behalf, we do not know this for sure. Secondly, that the Count himself order the raising of taxes."

"And lastly," he says, looking around the others. "That the adventurers themselves demand payment for their work and sacrifice."

"As for the next steps, I for one will spend all my energies in crushing this evil. But some assistance would not go astray with access to the Count's library and yourself for information that perhaps we do not hold."

Ismark the Lesser, then goes quiet as he waits for the others to speak.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 10, 2007)

Dareios grows increasingly uneasy as he listens to Thredra.

When she has finishes, he puts his sword back into his sheet.

"Mylady, I have to apologize. When I was a young lad, my hometown was attacked by a coven of demon worshippers as well. - They were harmless comoaired to what seems to happen here. They just killed all of my father's sheep. We later went to their hideout and destroyed it, but it took a long time until their evil shade faded from the land. I will hunt them one by one if that is what is necessary. And not for money, but for honor only. Yet -"

Dareios stands up from the table and begins to rearrange his armour, eager to leave, " - I do not see the connection between the village priest and the witches. When they knew what the magic book was able to do, why didn't they use it themselves? - Besides, I repeat, and I won't leave until I get an answer -"

Dareios put up his helmet, and now seems ready for battle, "what is it that haunts Count Strahd?"


----------



## Rhun (Feb 10, 2007)

Skorl looks up from his food eagerly at the mention of a reward. "Gold good," he says. "Make Skorl happy." He doesn't seem surprised at all by the battle-ready Dareios' overzealous actions. He turns his gaze back to Thredra."For gold, I kill witches and wolves."


----------



## Kafkonia (Feb 11, 2007)

"To fight against the evils that plague this land is my calling," Alessandra says. "I could not accept a reward. I wish only to be able to help in my own way." She pauses. "If there is a coven to be found, we would do well to root it out lest its corruption spread. That being said, we must be on guard against being corrupted ourselves -- in a world of light and darkness, it is all too easy to strike out at shadows while the real threats pass unnoticed."

She turns to Dareios and Ismark. "The count is unwell and has suffered greatly, yet still he shows concern for his subjects and his lands. Is that not enough to earn at least a modicum of trust?"


----------



## Legildur (Feb 11, 2007)

"Could you stand before your people and declare yourself Burgomaster without having heard it direct from the Count's mouth yourself?" Ismark queries Alessandra. "People put great store in the observance of formality as a sign of authority."


----------



## Kafkonia (Feb 11, 2007)

Alessandra nods.

"I apologize, Ismark," she says. "I did not mean to question your desire to hear of your appointment from Count van Zarovich -- that is quite understandable. I was referring to your desire to have the Count raise your people's taxes himself; I believe Thredra was indicating that you were authorized to raise them, not that you were required to. And so ultimately that decision rests with you as Burgomaster -- once you are satisfied with the nature of your appointment."

"But I speak too much and dominate the conversation." Her face colours slightly. "I apologize."


----------



## Legildur (Feb 11, 2007)

Alessandra said:
			
		

> "...I was referring to your desire to have the Count raise your people's taxes himself; I believe Thredra was indicating that you were authorized to raise them, not that you were required to. And so ultimately that decision rests with you as Burgomaster -- once you are satisfied with the nature of your appointment."
> 
> "But I speak too much and dominate the conversation." Her face colours slightly. "I apologize."



"No apology is required for these times," Ismark replies as he waves off Alessandra's apology. "But a 'request' from the Count should, in my view as Burgomaster, be heard as a requirement.  Should I oppose the Count's request, then I would need to satisfy myself that the taxes are not required."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 12, 2007)

Skorl leans back in his chair, a content look upon his face as he finishes his meal. The others will have noted, the half-orc probably ate at least three times the amount of anyone else. Of course, it surely takes a great deal of food to fuel the muscles bulging beneath the warrior's armor.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 12, 2007)

Dareios has been standing next to the table, quietly listening, and all the time watching Thredra for a reaction.

"As I said earlier, I consider it vital for our mission that we know the whole story. I am not willing to risk my honour without being aware of all the facts."


----------



## Voadam (Feb 12, 2007)

Jack listens intently, absently eating the fine food with his finges, so intent on her words and the implications that he doesn't even notice the silverware before him.

"*Danovich did nightly prayers to protect the village from the curse until he turned to his blasphemies. The zombie plague was from his black magic and ended when I destroyed the Liber, but the underlying curse remains. The curse was focused on the Count and Castle you said. What will happen now that Danovich is not here to pray for the land and bring the sun god's blessing? Will the count worsen*?"


----------



## Voadam (Feb 12, 2007)

Jack's morbid curiosity takes the better of him and he adds "*And how does one protect ones mind from evils like the Liber*?"


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 12, 2007)

Cedric listens quietly to the lady's story, and grimaces slightly at the acrimonious bickering that seems to follow.  None of his companions are even disagreeing very strongly on their goals or methods, and yet the darkness of this place has touched them all.  He tries to center himself and relax as he feels the same darkness tug at him.  He resists the urge to glare slightly at Skorl as he waves his hand in front of him in a gesture of dismissal.

"I require no reward.  No peasant's taxes should be raised on my account.  As for witches, it seems all very speculative, but surely no harm could come from simply investigating this hilltop.  If witches truly have been gathering there in the past, there may be some signs by daylight.  And we could attempt to speak to anyone we find there by night.  If they be in league with demons, I doubt they would welcome our presence, but innocent people would have nothing to fear."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 12, 2007)

Skorl lets out a deep sigh as his companions continue to dismiss the idea of a reward. Apparently the half-orc was not going to get rich, or even less poor, anytime soon.


----------



## Endur (Feb 15, 2007)

Thredra responds to Ismark, "I appreciate your concern that the proper process be followed.  When the Count is well enough to converse, he will be informed of your request.

"With regards to protecting one's mind from evil, there are circles of protection and other incantations that can ward off evil spirits.  There are also certain ancient holy relics that are quite effective in protecting the possessor of the relic.

"I myself own an enchanted ring that protects against necromancy spells and the touch of creatures infused with necromantic energy."

After mentioning the ring, she absent mindly feels her hand and then laughs.

"Of course, I'm not wearing the ring right now.

"I am afraid I do not have answers for all of your questions."


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 16, 2007)

Dareios, who is quite unsatisfied with Thredra's explanations, will urge his companions to leave.

It seems obvious that he does not trust the enchantress at all, and he repeatedly blinks to Legildur and Alessandra, giving the signal that he wants to talk with them alone.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 16, 2007)

"Me bored," says Skorl. "Lets go fight wolves and witches."


----------



## Legildur (Feb 16, 2007)

"As the acting Burgomaster, I would see the count now," Ismark says in a low voice.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 16, 2007)

Cedric leans back quietly to see how Ismark's latest request will fair.  He feigns interest in his silverware, twirling the fork in his hands and watching the candlelight dance along the tines, but he listens intently for the woman's response.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 16, 2007)

Endur said:
			
		

> "With regards to protecting one's mind from evil, there are circles of protection and other incantations that can ward off evil spirits.  There are also certain ancient holy relics that are quite effective in protecting the possessor of the relic.




"*I think I heard mention of a local one connected to Danovich, a raven symbol? Is there anything you cold tell us about that*?"


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 16, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "*Dareios, he's playing music, not waiting with a bow drawn. There is something wrong, but it is not an immediate threat. The whole land here is under a Curse. We need to learn more to get to the heart of the matter. That is most important*."




"Even if he were an immediate threat he's still the lord of the land, and we owe him the courtesy of a peaceful responce to a peaceful invitation to dinner."

Even as Ashlyn defends the count, it is easy to see she is ill at ease, watching for signs of an ambush in the creepy corners of the empty castle.


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 16, 2007)

Endur said:
			
		

> She says, "Please do not be alarmed.  I am Thredra Aranax, a loyal servant of the master.  I had to wait to be certain there were no traitors amongst you.  The doors were closed for your protection, to keep the danger at bay while we talk."
> 
> Ashlyn does not detect evil.




/ooc:  Ashlyn swapped Detect Evil for Detect Undead.

"What dangers are there within the castle that you would need to be protecting us from?  And why would you close the doors to protect us before you had determined we meant the Count no harm?"

Relaxing a bit as she sees Theradra and the others sit and serve themselevs, Ashlyn sits and serves herself a modest portion from the feast laid out before them.


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 16, 2007)

Legildur said:
			
		

> "And lastly, that the adventurers themselves demand payment for their work and sacrifice."




"I would accept no reward on my own behalf, but rather insist that my share of whatever reward you deem appropriate be spent towards the repair and reconsecration of the church in Barovia.  In such dark times the villagers will need all the protection it can provide." Ashlyn then looks at the others around the table with her, "Given the state of the church I would request that you all consider contributing part of your reward as well.  Your reward for saving the townsfolk is well earned, do not dismiss it out of hand."


----------



## Endur (Feb 18, 2007)

Thredra responded to Ashlyn, "Dangers within and without.  There are those that claim Castle Ravenloft is haunted by spirits.  Or perhaps the Curse manifests itself at night as an evil spirit that lurks in the Castle."


----------



## Endur (Feb 18, 2007)

Thredra responds to Jack's question concerning the holy symbol, "While I have heard of the Holy Symbol of Ravenkind, I can not tell you anything more about it.  However, I can tell you that it is not the only such holy relic in Barovia.  Perhaps in the future when we have less pressing business we can discuss ancient saints and their relics at length."


----------



## Endur (Feb 18, 2007)

Thredra responds to Ismark's angry comment with a smile and says, "You are armed and armored, not to mention taller, heavier, and far stronger than I am.  I am not concealing any weapons in my dress.  I am not the one in control of this situation."


----------



## Legildur (Feb 18, 2007)

Endur said:
			
		

> Thredra responds to Ismark's angry comment with a smile and says, "You are armed and armored, not to mention taller, heavier, and far stronger than I am.  I am not concealing any weapons in my dress.  I am not the one in control of this situation."



Isamrk laughs. "I may be a mere warrior, but your guise does not fool me," Ismark responds quietly. "I strongly doubt that you have put yourself in such a position without either a means of escape or of dealing with me."

"Not that you would need to," he adds with a slight smile after a brief pause. "Allow me an audience with the Count to confirm my position within the community of Barovia, and his intent that you should speak for him, and I will henceforth treat your word as the Count's until he says otherwise."


----------



## Endur (Feb 18, 2007)

Thredra responds to Ismark, 
""I think you misunderstand my role.  The atmosphere in this room is somewhat dark, perhaps tainted by the curse.  The darkness colors your thoughts, making you see motives and dark powers that are not there.  
"I am a simple researcher, hired by the Count to assist in the research of the Curse.  
"It is not my role to either permit or deny audiences with the Count.  Nor am I speaking for him in an official capacity.  I am telling you what I believe he intended to tell you, but I am not speaking for him.  
"The Count planned to meet with you tonight, but the malady struck him and he was unable to attend this dinner.
"If you seek confirmation that I am a specialist employed by the Count, you could ask Lief Lipsiege, the Count's steward, to confirm my role.  Lief Lipsiege is one of the few to dare living in Castle Ravenloft besides the Count, Cyrus, and myself.
"Lief can also confirm that the Count authorized the reward for the heroes who saved Barovia from the zombie plague."


----------



## Legildur (Feb 18, 2007)

"Where is Lief?" Ismark asks simply with a tilt of his head.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 18, 2007)

In the meantime, Dareios has trespassed through the dining hall, inspected the furniture, toyed with a candleholder, and promptly broken it.


----------



## Endur (Feb 18, 2007)

Dareios thinks the furniture looks old, but shows little wear and tear.

Thredra responds to Ismark, "Lief is almost certainly in his office on the second floor of the castle.  He is rather obsessed with his work and never leaves his office, even sleeping on a cot in the corner behind his desk."


----------



## Legildur (Feb 18, 2007)

"Well then, I think I would speak with him," Ismark reluctantly agrees.

"The wolves?" he suggests to the others as a way forward.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 18, 2007)

Skorl stands, prepared to accompany Ismark. His belly full of warm food, the half-orc feels the need to burn some energy and work off the dinner.


----------



## Endur (Feb 18, 2007)

Thredra looks at her empty plate and wine glass, and gets up from the table.

"It is time for me to retire for the night.  I believe that Cyrus will have the coach at the front of the castle, ready for your return trip to the village of Barovia." 

She says another word (that sounded like 'Venire') and you hear the sounds of all of the doors and gates and drawbridges opening in the distance.


----------



## Legildur (Feb 18, 2007)

As the doors open, Ismark mutters "Not in control my left foot!"

Seeing as an audience with the Count (or Lief) is out of the question for tonight, Ismark stands and politely waits for the cue to depart with the others.

"So, where do we stay tonight?" he asks as the group makes its way back to the coach.


----------



## Endur (Feb 19, 2007)

Thredra goes down the hallway in the opposite direction from the dining room and passes out of your sight into the darkness as she ascends a stairwell.

Does the party exit Castle Ravenloft?

(OOC: I need to know if anyone did not eat or drink the delicious food and wine).


----------



## Legildur (Feb 19, 2007)

Endur said:
			
		

> (OOC: I need to know if anyone did not eat or drink the delicious food and wine).



Ismark's stomach growls as he walks down the corridors and through the halls to the waiting coach.  Whilst hungry, he was not prepared to eat the offered meal (or drink the wine) under the uncertain circumstances - things around Barovia were just too ... odd.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 19, 2007)

Skorl pats his full stomach as the group prepares to make their next move. "Ah, grub good. Go to village now?"


----------



## Endur (Feb 19, 2007)

Ismark has gained one point of depravity (taint) and suffers a -2 on charisma-based ability checks due to his neglect of hygiene and cultural mores.

Skorl has gained one point of depravity (taint) and has become highly opinionated.  So talkative that he is automatically flatfooted on the first round of every combat.

Jack Morrow gained another point of depravity (taint).

Cedric gained a point of depravity (taint) and is now highly sycophantic, flattering friends and enemies in great detail.  Cedric talks so much that he takes a -2 on listen and spot checks and enemies get a +2 on listen checks against him.

Lia Nailo has gained one point of depravity (taint) and suffers a -2 on charisma-based ability checks due to her neglect of hygiene and cultural mores.

Ashlyn has gained one point of depravity (taint) and has taken on a ferocious wild demeanor.  She gains a +2 circumstance bonus on Handle Animal, Ride, and wild empathy checks.  She takes a -1 penalty on other charisma based ability checks and skill checks.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 19, 2007)

Quiet and withdrawn through the ordeal at the dining table, Willow gets up and follows the others, her arms folded tightly across her chest, her long, skeletal fingers stroking Slithergleam's head as it is draped over her shoulder.

[sblock=Endur]I did not state whether Willow did or did not eat or drink anything previously, and feel a little uncomfortable stating so now that we know what will happen if she had, so I'll let you make that call and go from there, if that's ok.[/sblock]


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 19, 2007)

Suspicious as ever, Dareios has not eaten or drunk.

Impatiently, he waits for the others to finish their business and leave.

"I say we go back to the village first. If the udead return, we will have more urgent things to do than to deal with the witches. Tomorrow, we can patrol the woods and visit that fortune teller."


----------



## Endur (Feb 19, 2007)

As the party discusses what to do next, no servants are in evidence.  Nobody has come to clean up the dishes or remove the uneaten food.  Indeed, the Castle is quiet.  You can no longer hear the wind blowing.   

The castle is dark and gloomy.  Even your companions actions and expressions are becoming dark and gloomy, perhaps even sinister.

You find it hard to believe that anyone would want to live here if they could choose between this abandoned castle and the village of Barovia.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 19, 2007)

"Burn it?" - Dareios provokingly grins over to Willow and looks around.


----------



## Kafkonia (Feb 19, 2007)

Alessandra feels a bit uneasy about the meal she has just consumed, but dismisses such thoughts as idle fancy provoked by the atmosphere.

"I must say I agree with Dareios in this case," she opines. "If we are needed, it will likely be in the village."


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 19, 2007)

Cedric shrugs as he looks over his shoulder towards the castle.  He shudders slightly at the sight, and a small spark burns out in his eyes and he turns to the others with a very drained look on his face.

"Well I certainly don't know what to do next.  You all seem to have a much better grasp on all this than I do.  A lot of help I've proven to be on this journey, I probably should have just stayed behind.  But I don't know maybe I can be of some help.  I'll just follow your leads, okay?  Anything I should be doing?  Maybe I should go out and scout the witches or something?  Ismark do you want me to go out looking for something?  Or maybe I could try and get back into the castle while they think we're gone, there might be more going on here.  I didn't see anything, but you all are much more perceptive than I am, and you didn't seem very trusting, so I'm sure the woman was up to something."

He rambles on and on as he comes up with more suggestions as to how he can try and be of use.  Eventually offering to shine Skorl's shoes.

[sblock=ooc]Sycophantic?  oh goody.   :\ [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 19, 2007)

"We go kill wolves and witches. Why no one listen to Skorl? My ideas best. I like keep. We should make headquarters. Good defenses."



*Opinionated and talkative...I'll do my best.*


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 19, 2007)

Cedric nods enthusiastically.

"Yes, yes.  You're absolutely right, Skorl.  I'm listening.  Good plans."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 19, 2007)

The half-orc looks at the others. "See. Cedric like plans. Go kill things. Protect villagers."


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 19, 2007)

Legildur said:
			
		

> "Well then, I think I would speak with him," Ismark reluctantly agrees.




There should be time to visit master Lipseige before we return to the village.  I doubt the coach will leave without us.  It looks like we'll have to find him on our own though."


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 19, 2007)

Ivid said:
			
		

> "Burn it?" - Dareios provokingly grins over to Willow and looks around.




Ashlyn glares sternly at Darieos, figuring he's probably joking, but making it clear she thinks the comment was inappropriate.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 19, 2007)

"Whatever we do," Willow looks at each of the others in turn, noticing their subtle changes in behavior, "we should do it after we leave this wretched castle.  Something is certainly not right about this place, and I am  ready to leave."

She turns then to Dareios, unsmiling.  "I do not think you mean that.  An honorable man such as yourself would surely not give that a serious thought.  At least not without a better reason then that the place gives you the creeps."  Willow looks around the dark and dismal keep, and folds her arms tighter as a cold chill creeps up her spine.  "Though were that a valid reason, I'd be the first to light the torch."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 19, 2007)

"Fire no work, anyway," says Skorl, striking his fist against the stone wall. "Solid stone. No burn."


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 20, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> "Though were that a valid reason, I'd be the first to light the torch."




"I have the vague feeling that we will return here soon - and not with friendly intentions. Please, forgive my recent rudenesses, my friend, but I feel that there is a mystery about this land that they" Dareios points up over his shoulder, to the castle, "know and we don't. I don't think the witch is our only problem."


----------



## Voadam (Feb 20, 2007)

"*I want to find out about this Curse. I could almost feel it in there. When next we see her I want to know what she has found out. It sounds like we need relics to fight against it. Danovich mentioned one in his diary, one that is now lost. Also that the vistani fortune teller said something about the Curse. I think we should go find out what she knows, if anything, and whether she is a witch*."


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 20, 2007)

Cedric busies himself with nodding enthusiastically any time anyone suggests anything.  He claps his hands together in front of himself and smiles.

"Right then.  Witches, wolves and fortunetellers.  These are all great ideas.  We should definately do them all.  We'd better get started.  Lead on!"


----------



## Rhun (Feb 20, 2007)

Skorl is glad that Cedric approves of his ideas. "Wolves and witches. Best plan. Go fight."


----------



## Voadam (Feb 21, 2007)

Jack turns to Ismark. "*Can you take us to this fortune teller*?"


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 21, 2007)

Cedric turns to Ismark.

"That's right, you know your way around this town better than any of us.  I'm sure you can lead us to her."


----------



## Legildur (Feb 21, 2007)

"Possibly," replies Ismark. "But tomorrow. The day is done."


----------



## Endur (Feb 21, 2007)

The party leaves the castle and enters the coach (except for Dareios who climbs onto his mount).  Although Ashlyn mentioned the idea of seeking out Lief's office before leaving the castle, the dark hallways and eerie atmosphere was simply too much for the rest of the party to contemplate so late at night.

The ride back to the village is uneventful, although the party can hear the howling of wolves in the distance.

True to his word, the innkeeper has several rooms made up and waiting for the party upon their return.  

The night passes uneventfully.  

The next morning, the party wakens to a foggy day.


----------



## Legildur (Feb 21, 2007)

Ismark the Lesser shudders in discomfort as he wakes - properly this time.  With odd images and sequences flowing through his sleeping mind, the Burgomaster's sleep was anything but restful following the visit to the Count.  Splashing water onto his face from the nearby basin, Ismark slips on a shirt and pants before stepping downstairs to grab some breakfast.  He silently greets any others of the group there before him.


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 22, 2007)

Rising early, Ashlyn spends a few minutes exercising to clear and focus her mind before spending time in prayer.  After cleaning up and preparing for the day she heads down to the common room to find breakfast and meet with the others.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 22, 2007)

Skorl awakens and quickly prepares himself for the new day's events, joining his companions for breakfast.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 22, 2007)

Willow wakes early and performs her dawn rituals as normal, and then prepares for whatever's ahead.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 22, 2007)

Dareios has slept less than the others, drinking, and polishing and sharping his armour and his weapons, and grooming his horse.

He comes to the breakfast room with a hangover, but later washes himself and prepares properly for the expedition into the woods.

All can see that he is tired, though better-tempered than yesterday.


----------



## Kafkonia (Feb 22, 2007)

"So much seems like a dream," Alessandra mutters to herself as she prepares to face the day. Looking outside, it's almost hard to believe this land has ever seen the sun.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 22, 2007)

Cedric wanders downstairs after his sleep, complimenting the innkeeper profusely on keeping such a high quality establishment.  Best night's rest he ever had.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 23, 2007)

Jack gets up and heads down to eat, not bothering to shave or comb his hair.


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 23, 2007)

"It would seem that we have several options on how to proceed.  We can investigate the wolf attacks, start seeking the witches, or see if the fortune teller can provide any additional information.  Any preferences?"


----------



## Rhun (Feb 23, 2007)

*Skorl*

"We should kill. Wolves or witches."


----------



## Voadam (Feb 23, 2007)

"*The fortune teller*."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 23, 2007)

Skorl casts Jack a disapproving look. "Skorl no want to see stupid fortune teller. Skorl want to hunt. More fun."


----------



## Legildur (Feb 24, 2007)

Ismark smiles just ever so slightly at Skorl's open intent. "Jack's right, Skorl," Ismark starts. "The Fortune Teller won't take long and then we can hunt the wolves."


----------



## Endur (Feb 24, 2007)

A crowd of villagers approach Ismark.

One villager, named Arlich, asks, 
"Ismark, We need your leadership and judgment.  There are decisions that must be made.  

"Many of the buildings were damaged in the Night of the Living Dead and need to be rebuilt.  Some families lack men now.  Other families were completely wiped out.  Who will rebuild their buildings?"


An old wailing woman named Mary Bogoescu grabs hold of Ismark's sleeve and wails, 
"Gertrude!  My baby is missing!  She was in her room, and then she was gone!"

A third villager, Bildrath the merchant, says, "The zombies even burned the church.  Who shall rebuild the church?"

A fourth villager, Stara Litmunova, approaches Allesandra and says, "Oh, Allesandra, thank you for coming to our village to replace Danovich.  We needed someone for church services and you responded in our time of need.  My husband Viktor did not survive the Night of the Living Dead, but I know he would have wanted a brave heroine such as yourself to have this amulet of protection."


----------



## Legildur (Feb 24, 2007)

Ismark looks over the crowd of villagers. Torn between the duties of caring for the villagers and expunging the evil, Ismark the Lesser knows that he can't do both. But just maybe he doesn't need to.

"Arlich, isn't it?" Ismark asks quietly in his gravelly voice. "You are correct.  There are decisions to be made."

"And I'll tell you this," he says lifting the volume of his voice so that the crowd may also hear. "I visited upon the castle last night at the Count's invitation. Alas, his health precluded him from taking audience with me, but it was conveyed that I was to be Burgomaster. I shan't wear that mantle until the Count lays it upon me with his own hands. But if you would have me make those decisions of Burgomaster in the meantime, then I will wear that burden."

"Arlich, are you a good and just man? Do you represent the people of the village?" Ismark then looks to the crowd and addresses them. "Does Arlich have your trust?" he demands of them, repeating the question until he has an answer either way.

If Arlich and the crowd all give an affirmative response, then he continues. "Arlich. You then will act in my name. For I pursue evil and intend to expunge it from these parts.  And I need someone to be my hand whilst I pursue this task."

"Firstly, identify which dwellings have lost their families, but are habitable. Make a list. Make another list of dwellings that are damaged or destroyed. On that list note which families still live there. Then match the two lists as fairly as can be done. Some may have to share until their own residence is repaired or reestablished. Be sure to keep families as close to their original home as can be done."

"Next. Organise work teams. Each family with an able bodied man is to spare that man for two full days of each week to assist others in organised teams to rebuild and repair as necessary. One day of work is to be for the church. And no-one is excused."

"A small tax will need to be levied in order to pay for materials. But if I hear of any price gouging from suppliers, then summary justice will prevail. You will need to report to me daily - if possible - on progress.


----------



## Legildur (Feb 24, 2007)

"Gertrude, lead us to your place and tell us what you saw on the way," he says as he guides the distressed woman and gestures for the party to follow him. "We'll do what we can."


----------



## Endur (Feb 24, 2007)

Arlich says, 
"Ismark, thank you for the offer, but I can not accept.  In this time of crisis, my family depends on me.  You will have to select another, someone like yourself who all the villagers would trust."


----------



## Endur (Feb 24, 2007)

The old wailing woman named Mary Bogoescu leads Ismark by his sleeve and wails, 
"Gertrude!  My baby is missing!  She was in her room, and then she was gone!"


----------



## Endur (Feb 24, 2007)

Ismark ponders.
_
Who would all the villagers trust, someone like himself?

The priest Danovich went mad after his son was slain by wolves in broad daylight.

Jeref Maurgan left Barovia with a letter seeking a replacement priest for Barovia.  Jeref did not return from his trip.

Ismark's father Kolyan Indirovich lies dead.  His murder unavenged.

Ismark's father's friends, Sir Urik and Varikov the trapper, have not been seen since the night his father was murdered.

Nearly half of the villagers were slain in what the Villagers are calling the 'Night of the Living Dead.'

Who would all the villagers trust?

_


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 24, 2007)

Dareios walks next to Ismark, the vizor open, but the helmet still on his head, and looks with intimidating severity into the surrounding crowd.

"STEP BACK, commoners! This is not a jester, this is your new burgomaster, and he speaks in the name of Count von Zarovich himself! Show him the respect that his position requires!"

Clandestinely, Dareios smiles over himself right now, since it recalls him the times when was training recruits for the Brindinford City Militia.

He thinks that it would be useful for the villagers to have their own trained troops, and for a moment muses about settling down here for a while, and teach the remaining peasants some of his warrior skills... Lia has a place in his daysdreams, too.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 24, 2007)

Skorl follows along, quietly for a change, sulking that his own ideas don't seem to be valued by his companions.


----------



## Endur (Feb 24, 2007)

Depsite the best efforts of Dareios and others, a large crowd presses in around Ismark, seeking his guidance.

It is readily appearent that Ismark is not going anywhere for some time.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 24, 2007)

Willow whispers to Jack, "Perhaps we should go and see this fortune teller, and let Ismark tend to his people.  We mustn't pry him away in their time of need; he is their only hope."


----------



## Voadam (Feb 26, 2007)

Jack nods in agreement with Willow. He makes his way to Ismark to say "*You have important work here. We'll report back here in the village to you on what we find when we are done*."

If the party needs directions Jack will try to obtain those then head off with everybody else who is going.


----------



## Endur (Feb 26, 2007)

The bartender tells Jack, "Madam Eva's encampment is near the Tser pool.  Follow the old road out of town, then at the crossroads follow the road towards down the Tser pool instead of climbing the road that goes towards the Count's castle."

The bartender points at a group of drunken Vistani playing cards and implies that Jack could also hire a guide if he was concerned about getting lost.


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 26, 2007)

"Ismark, are you comfortable these issues on your own or should one or more of us stay here to help you?"


----------



## Legildur (Feb 26, 2007)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> "Ismark, are you comfortable these issues on your own or should one or more of us stay here to help you?"



Ismark sighs. "I'll be fine by myself with the housing and work tasks.  But I could use someone to help track baby Gertrude," he says.


----------



## Endur (Feb 27, 2007)

Lia volunteers to help the old woman and look for tracks left by Gertrude.


----------



## Legildur (Feb 27, 2007)

Endur said:
			
		

> Lia volunteers to help the old woman and look for tracks left by Gertrude.



Or Gertrude's abductor.....


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 27, 2007)

Willow nods at Lia.  "Perhaps we should all stay, if only long enough to settle things with the villagers.  Then we can move on to other matters.  I don't think it wise to thin our numbers just yet."


----------



## Legildur (Feb 27, 2007)

Ismark nods slightly in thanks to Willow's support. "Arlich, I will return and direct things once we have helped Mary."

"Mary, lead on," he says to the distraught woman.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 27, 2007)

Dareios has watched the scene with growing frustration, but is relieved that the party does not divide. He'll ask Ismark for the permission to take some of the remaining men and teach them some weapon-fighting basics unless he is needed elsewhere.

If the rest of the party decides to go with Mary, he'll follow, of course.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 27, 2007)

Skorl continues to follow, mumbling to himself as he walks. The half-orc cheered himself with thoughts of finding a monstrous baby abductor to sink his blade into.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 27, 2007)

Endur said:
			
		

> The bartender tells Jack, "Madam Eva's encampment is near the Tser pool.  Follow the old road out of town, then at the crossroads follow the road towards down the Tser pool instead of climbing the road that goes towards the Count's castle."
> 
> The bartender points at a group of drunken Vistani playing cards and implies that Jack could also hire a guide if he was concerned about getting lost.




"*Thanks, sounds clear enough. How many are there in the encampment?*." Once Jack gets his answer he will rejoin the others and is fine with looking for the missing baby.


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 27, 2007)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Ismark nods slightly in thanks to Willow's support. "Arlich, I will return and direct things once we have helped Mary."
> 
> "Mary, lead on," he says to the distraught woman.




"When was the last time you saw your child?"


----------



## Endur (Feb 28, 2007)

The bartender responds to Jack,   "A dozen, or several dozen.  It varies."

The crowd follows Ismark and the adventurers to Mary's house (except for Arlich who left earlier when he declined Ismark's offer to be in charge of the village).

Mary tells Ismark, "My Gertrude vanished during the night of the living dead.  I was downstairs watching the door to make sure the zombies didn't knock the door down.  When I went upstairs, Gertrude was no longer in her room.

"Gertrude never left her room.  It has been years since she has been outside.  We kept her safe from the evils of the outside world.

"Now she's gone!  Gone!  Gone!"

Mary wails.


----------



## Kafkonia (Feb 28, 2007)

"You say it had been years since Gertrude had been outside?" Alessandra asks. "How old was your child?"


----------



## Voadam (Feb 28, 2007)

Jack will take a look outside for tracks near the windows.


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 28, 2007)

Ashlyn checks the door to the room and the room itself for signs that Gertrude was being held prisoner in the room.  Then she checks the window to see if it was forced open, either from the inside or from the outside.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 28, 2007)

Cedric conducts a thorough search of the house, looking for any clues as to what might have transpired in the location.  He compliments Ashlyn on her investigative technique even as he seeks anything she might have missed.

[sblock=ooc]Search +10[/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Feb 28, 2007)

Mary said:
			
		

> "Gertrude never left her room.  It has been years since she has been outside.  We kept her safe from the evils of the outside world.
> 
> "Now she's gone!  Gone!  Gone!"[/color]
> 
> Mary wails.



Ismark's eyes narrow slightly.  He is distrustful of anyone that does not deal with the outside world. Sure, bad things happen, but life is a struggle and to be lived. 'There is more to this than meets the eye,' he thinks to himself as he waits for the others to complete their investigation.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 1, 2007)

Skorl waits near Ismark. The half-orc's talents really don't lie in the direction of investigation. He'd wait for his companions to determine an enemy, and then he would destroy that foe.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 1, 2007)

Dareios waits at the entrance to Mary's house, 
ostentatiously sharping his sword in front of the crowd.


----------



## Endur (Mar 4, 2007)

Mary responds to Allesandra, "Gertrude was fourteen years old.  She was far too innocent and trusting to face the harsh reality of Barovia."

The party does not find any out of the ordinary tracks.  

Gertrude's room looks reasonably normal for a young child, decorated with painted images of unicorns, handsome princes, and faery castles.  

As is normal for most of the houses in Barovia, the windows are covered with heavy shutters.  Except, Cedric notices, for the window in Gertrude's room on the second floor.  

One of the shutters is missing from Gertrude's window.  But the only way to reach that window from the ground would have required a ladder.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 4, 2007)

Dareios, impatient as ever, waves somebody out of the crowd near him and commandingly asks:

"What do you know about this child? - Did she have a lover or something? Or was she said to posess magic?"


----------



## Endur (Mar 4, 2007)

The woman approached by Dareios gasps and acts shocked in response to Dareios comments.  "Why I never ..."  She avoids eye contact with Dareios and moves away into the depths of the crowd.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 4, 2007)

Dareios yawns, frustrated and  crosses his arms.

"Well, _peasants_, we will only be able to solve this case if you work with us instead of only demanding our service to protect you. Where are the volunteers to accompany us into the haunted woods. Where are those who will patrol the streets of Barovia at night when we are away? - I just see a pack of cowards before me. Noone of you would be a match for me - but not because I wear a sword. - Because I have the valor to use it! - Is there really nobody among you who even dares to speak up? - Then, better go home and lock yourselves in. For here you are of no use."

[Rockin' da crowd!  ]


----------



## Kafkonia (Mar 5, 2007)

"Dareios!" Alessandra exclaims. "Mind your tongue. These people have seen loved ones slain and risen again, and had their homes besieged and destroyed. If you cannot show sympathy, stay quiet."


----------



## Voadam (Mar 5, 2007)

Endur said:
			
		

> One of the shutters is missing from Gertrude's window.  But the only way to reach that window from the ground would have required a ladder.




Jack will look for evidence of climbing down from within. Or that something supernatural climbed up. Jack wouldn't put it past some of the horrors like the ghouls being able to climb up, but he thinks it more likely the girl took an opportunity to escape.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 5, 2007)

Skorl yawns and looks for a nice piece of grass to sprawl out on while his companions investigate the missing child.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 5, 2007)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> "Dareios!" Alessandra exclaims. "Mind your tongue. These people have seen loved ones slain and risen again, and had their homes besieged and destroyed. If you cannot show sympathy, stay quiet."




"Yet, they behave like miserable cowards!" Dareios is slittering into a real rage, perhaps airing all the discontent that he has carefully preserved during the last few days.

"What happened to Danovich was not his fault - it was yours! When will you learn that it is up to you to act against your opressors!? Why does noone of you even dare to speak up? - How can you be so miserable?"

Almost completely loosing his temper, Dareios kicks against - whatever may lie there on the ground -, and trots over to Skorl, already pulling out his bottle of whiskey...


----------



## Rhun (Mar 5, 2007)

Skorl smiles his toothsome smile at Dareios as the man approaches, and motions for his companion to join him on the nice soft grass. "We should hunt wolves. Or witches. Kill many to serve in afterlife."


----------



## Legildur (Mar 5, 2007)

"Let it be!" Ismark growls at Dareios. "Let's fix the problems now rather than laying blame," he adds, knowing that perhaps his father, or even himself, could have done more to have prevented the tragedy.

With the evidence of the room, the knowledge of the girl's oppression, the nameless woman's response to Dareios' probing question, and the lack of ghoul sign, Ismark draws the same unspoken conclusion as Jack. Still, he wonders whether she is alright given the recent events.

He waits patiently for anything else to be uncovered.


----------



## Kafkonia (Mar 5, 2007)

Alessandra stares at Dareios in disbelief.

"These people," she says, her voice barely more than a whisper, "_are_ miserable. They are miserable because their lives have been destroyed and they are miserable because they have lost loved ones. They are not trained soldiers, or paladins, or _mercenaries_" -- the last word is said with obvious disdain. "They are farmers, bakers, shopkeepers, and housewives. Their lot in life is not improved by having an ill-mannered drunkard berate them for things beyond their control, and while this manner of speech may have been tolerated amongst whatever rabble raised you, it is _not_ tolerated here."


----------



## Kafkonia (Mar 5, 2007)

"You are right, Ismark," Alessandra says. "I should not have let his words provoke me so." She regards the scene intently, then turns to the ersatz burgomeister. "May I have a word with you?" she asks. "In private?"


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 6, 2007)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> "These people," she says, her voice barely more than a whisper, "_are_ miserable. They are miserable because their lives have been destroyed and they are miserable because they have lost loved ones. They are not trained soldiers, or paladins, or _mercenaries_" -- the last word is said with obvious disdain. "They are farmers, bakers, shopkeepers, and housewives. Their lot in life is not improved by having an ill-mannered drunkard berate them for things beyond their control, and while this manner of speech may have been tolerated amongst whatever rabble raised you, it is _not_ tolerated here."




Dareios just spits into the crowd's direction, then takes a deep draught from his bottle and laughs bitterly. "My people suffered from similar plagues until they overthrew them. All it takes is a good man's will to fight. I am sorry, but except for us 'heroes of Barovia', I see no good men here." - But the young mercenary says it in a lower voice that earlier... Alexandra can be quite fear-inspiring when she's angry...


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 6, 2007)

Willow stands back, watching the goings on with only mild interest.  _It was only a matter of time_, she thinks to herself.

She accompanies Jack and the others to search the scene and see for herself if there is anything to see (Search +9).


----------



## Endur (Mar 6, 2007)

Jack, Lia, and Willow find one set of marks that could perhaps indicate that someone climbed down from the window.  Yet the indentations are so wide that you doubt that the hand of a girl of fourteen could have made those marks.


----------



## Legildur (Mar 6, 2007)

Alessandra said:
			
		

> Alessandra regards the scene intently, then turns to the ersatz burgomeister. "May I have a word with you?" she asks. "In private?"



Ismark frowns at Alessandra but for a couple of moments, before nodding his head.  Gesturing to move inside the house to a private spot, he follows her in.  "What's this about?"


----------



## Kafkonia (Mar 6, 2007)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Ismark frowns at Alessandra but for a couple of moments, before nodding his head.  Gesturing to move inside the house to a private spot, he follows her in.  "What's this about?"




"Perhaps it is just what we have seen these last few days, but I have heard stories..." Alessandra looks around to make sure the missing girl's family is not within earshot. "I have heard stories of the deaths of children driving parents to madness. What we have learned -- this child locked in a room to protect her from the outside world, her disappearance coinciding with the rising of the dead...

"I wonder if Gertrude was not left in her room as a corpse, and arose when this unnatural plague visited the town." Even as the last words leave her mouth, she looks self-conscious. "Perhaps I have let my thoughts dwell too long on macabre visions," she says.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 6, 2007)

Jack comes over to whisper to Ismark "*There are signs of someone climbing out, but they do not look like those that would be created by a young maid. They're too wide apart for the placement. No tracks around the ground outside to follow*."


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 6, 2007)

Endur said:
			
		

> "Gertrude never left her room.  It has been years since she has been outside.  We kept her safe from the evils of the outside world."




"Had you spoken with Gertrude earlier in the day?  When was the last time you spoke with her?"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 6, 2007)

Skorl continues to lay on the ground while he waits for his companions. The grass feels nice beneath his back, and the half-orc slowly begins to doze off.


----------



## Legildur (Mar 6, 2007)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> "I wonder if Gertrude was not left in her room as a corpse, and arose when this unnatural plague visited the town." Even as the last words leave her mouth, she looks self-conscious. "Perhaps I have let my thoughts dwell too long on macabre visions," she says.



"Such are the times," Ismark consoles Allesandra. "I favour that Gertrude was simply an overprotected child who has rebelled."

Seeing Jack lurking, he gestures for him to join he and Allesandra, figuring the conversation done. He frowns as Jack relays the new information. "Cast wider for the tracks," he requests. "Unless it flew, it had to go somewhere - whatever it was."

"Maybe I was quick to dismiss your concerns," he says to Allesandra.


----------



## Endur (Mar 7, 2007)

Lia responds to Ismark, "The problem is not the lack of tracks.  The problem is the lack of knowing which tracks to look for.  The dirt road is muddy from the rain after the zombies rose.  Many villagers have tread upon it.  There is no way to know which track to follow, or even if the track you seek still exists.  We have no way of knowing which boot goes with the hand that left a mark upon the wall outside Gertrude's room."

Mary responds to Ashlyn, "Of course I spoke with her earlier in the day.  I spoke with her every day.  When the creatures prowled upon the street and tried to get in through the front door, I told her to remain in her room while I pushed additional furniture in front of the front door.  
"I never heard any noises from Gertrude's room during the night of the walking dead, but there were so many loud noises coming from the street that they drowned out all other noises."


----------



## Legildur (Mar 7, 2007)

Ismark grunts at Lia's explanation. "I'm no tracker, but I'd have thought that something that big would leave unusual tracks.  But I see your point."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 7, 2007)

Skorl begins to snore from where he has dozed off on the ground in front of the house. As the old saying goes...his snores are loud enough to wake the dead. Of course, here in Barovia it seems, the dead are already awake.


----------



## Endur (Mar 8, 2007)

Lia responds to Ismark, "The hand that left a mark on the wall is larger than my hand or Mary's hand.  It is certainly larger than the hand of a small girl.  On the other hand, it is not larger than Skorl's hand.  Or yours for that matter.  There are simply too many boot tracks that could go with a man's hand for us to determine who left the mark on the wall."


----------



## Legildur (Mar 8, 2007)

Ismark laughs quietly. "A boyfriend no doubt," he remarks. Stepping outside to where the crowd waits, Ismark holds his hand up in silence. "Is there any here that call Gertrude friend? if so, step forward."

If any do so, then Ismark will take them aside. "This is important, lad/lass, for time is scarce nowadays. I reckon that Gertrude is with a young man, enjoying his company somewhere discrete away from her mother's over-protective eyes. What can you tell me about this? And no lying to me now, for I have witches and wolves to slay to make Barovia safe."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 8, 2007)

Skorl continues to snore, muttering strange utterances as he sleeps.


----------



## Endur (Mar 8, 2007)

Mary says, "Gertrude didn't have any boyfriends.  She was too young and proper for that."

No one steps forward from the crowd.


----------



## Legildur (Mar 9, 2007)

Ismark ignores Mary's defense of her daughter's propriety and waits for a while longer.  Seeing no movement from the crowd, he turns back to the others. "Well, I believe I know what happened, but I've no way to be sure. Anyone got any ideas?"


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 9, 2007)

"Maybe a description of the girl would be helpful," Willow suggests.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 9, 2007)

"*Then we should press on looking elsewhere, and keeping her in mind as we pursue our other business*."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 9, 2007)

Skorl rolls over and opens up one eye to look around. Soon enough, though, the eye is closed and the half-orc is asleep again.


----------



## hafrogman (Mar 9, 2007)

Cedric nods along with Jack's suggestion.

"Yes, that sounds like the best course of action."


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 9, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "*Then we should press on looking elsewhere, and keeping her in mind as we pursue our other business*."




"I wish there was more we could do here, but without more information I believe you may be right."


----------



## Legildur (Mar 9, 2007)

Ismark's lips thin out as he presses them together.  He turns back to Mary. "Mary, we have examined your place and found marks when a man has scaled the wall. But it is impossible to find the tracks elsewhere."

"There is nothing else we can do right now, but I promise that we will continue searching for her."


----------



## Endur (Mar 10, 2007)

Mary describes a tall, thin, fourteen year old girl with red hair.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 10, 2007)

Skorl continues his slumber, his snores echoing like the bellows of a dwarven worked forge. How he can doze in his heavy armor is anyone's guess, but the half-orc certainly looks to be comfortable.


----------



## Legildur (Mar 10, 2007)

"We'll keep looking for her," he assures Mary.  "Come on you lot," he says as he nudges Skorl awake with his boot. "Let's keep moving and look for Gertrude."

Ismark turns to the crowd. "I'll be back to deal with housing once we've found Gertrude," he says with a tone leaving no room for dissent.


----------



## Endur (Mar 10, 2007)

Part of the crowd follows Ismark, the rest return to their homes and livelihoods.


----------



## Legildur (Mar 10, 2007)

Ismark frowns as the gaggle makes its intentions clear. "I'm not sure if I'm onto something, but where are these witches?" he asks of the other Heroes.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 10, 2007)

Skorl comes immediately awake as Ismark nudges him, going for his sword. He calms quickly, realizing there is no danger here. Slowly the large warrior stands, yawning and stretching. He quickly follows after Ismark. At the questions about the witches, Skorl tries to answer. "Some hilltop. Outside village."


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 11, 2007)

Dareios, already considerably drunk, comes to his feet and trots after the others...


----------



## Voadam (Mar 13, 2007)

Jack peers off into the distance wondering what the vistani can tell about the curse. "*To the vistani camp then*."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 14, 2007)

Skorl shrugs at Jack's words and his face looks sullen as he decides he is never going to get to fight again.


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 14, 2007)

Ashlyn nods in agreement with Jack, "We should seek out the seer before hunting the witches, she may have information about them."


----------



## Endur (Mar 14, 2007)

The crowd of women and children stands around.  A small girl tugs her Mom's sleeve and asks, "Mommy, are we going to spend another night in the cold?" 

A small boy walks up to Ismark and asks, "My parents are dead and our house was burned.  What do I do now?"


----------



## Legildur (Mar 15, 2007)

Ismark closes his eyes and sighs.  Looking down at the boy he nods slowly. "Aye lad, we'll fix that for you," he says, patting the boy on the head, accepting his responsibilities as Burgomaster.

"Looks like the witches will have to wait," he says to the others. "I could use a hand organising things around here. Sooner we get it done, the sooner we can get on with things."

Ismark spends the day getting a stocktake of available accommodation and sets about allocating appropriate billets, occupation of dwellings without owners by families without homes, and then organises work parties/rosters to repair salvageable dwellings and the church.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 15, 2007)

Dareios' bottle is finally empty.

Mildly annoyed, he walks over to Ismark, plant himself before the burgomaster, and demands:

"I feel useless. Give me a work! I'll gladly do anything you order as long as I don't have to stay stopped like this!"

[I take that the group is staying until Ismark is ready.]


----------



## Kafkonia (Mar 15, 2007)

"I will help you, Ismark," Alessandra offers. "There is more to doing good than slaying evil, and my hands can hold a hammer as well as they can hold a weapon."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 15, 2007)

Skorl looks a little bit happier at the prospect of building. It may not be as good as fighting, but if it required strenuous activity, it was good in the half-orc's mind.


----------



## Endur (Mar 18, 2007)

The adventurers work the rest of the day and help the local burgomaster in rebuilding several of the damaged homes.

Yet one day's efforts are not enough to repair the damage that was done.

As dawn breaks on the next day, Ismark realizes that there is more work to be done before the village will be back the way it was.


----------



## Legildur (Mar 19, 2007)

"A start has been made, but I think we need to resume our other activities to provide security to Barovia," Ismark says over breakfast.

"The villagers now know what to do, in meantime, I think we hunt evil witches."

"But first, let's see if Gertrude has made her own way home," he suggests.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 19, 2007)

*Jack*

"*The curse is the biggest problem. The whole land lies under it. We must investigate that. I'm sure you would have been told if the girl had returned. I say we go straight to the fortune teller. Now*."


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 19, 2007)

Dareios after one night of deep sleep, yawns and adjusts his armour.

"Let's go! I am eager to do something! I miss the action. These ignorant peasants tire me."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 19, 2007)

Skorl doesn't sleep well at all, haunted by nightmares; both of this accursed land, and the horrors of his homeland. The half-orc awakes in a cold sweat, comforted to see the dawning light shining ourside.

Waking and washing quickly, Skorl oils and polishes his weapons and armor before donning them. Hefting his pack, he moves to join the others.


----------



## Endur (Mar 19, 2007)

The crowd of peasants awaiting outside the inn to greet Ismark is twice as large as it was the day before.  Their list of woes is long.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 19, 2007)

Skorl growls low in his throat at the sight of all the villagers. At this rate, he would be old and feeble before he ever got to draw his sword again. That was not the way of the warrior. Perhaps his companions wouldn't notice if he went off on his own into the woods to hunt some wolves. The trials of the wild was the warrior's calling.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 19, 2007)

Dareios looks at Imsark in an especially unfriendly manner.

"This is what you get from blocking my attempt to motivate them to solve their problems themselves. You are a worthy fighter, but a lousy mayor, _friend_."

The young mercenary spits on the ground and moves to Skorl's side.

"Hiya, my ogrim companion" he grins "what on the schedule today? - Drinking or showing these wimps how to defend themselves?"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 19, 2007)

Skorl glances at his companions. "We should hunt woods. Kill wolves. Make new cloak."


----------



## Kafkonia (Mar 19, 2007)

At Davreios' comments, Alessandra seethes, but keeps quiet. She turns her attention instead to the ersatz burgomeister.

"Ismark," she says, "I can only imagine how difficult this time must be for you. Let me stay with your people while you seek out those responsible for their troubles. I feel I would be of more use here." Her eyes betray that she still has not overcome her feelings of failure from the last battle.


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 19, 2007)

Ashlyn shakes her head, "We should stay together.  It's true, the townsfolk need a roof over their head, but the direction we provided yesterday should be enough to keep them busy today.  Many here are capable of fixing houses, fewer can help them against the curse."


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 20, 2007)

"Exactly!" exclaims Dareios from the distance, "Are these commoners just stupid children that cannot work on their own?"


----------



## Endur (Mar 20, 2007)

As Ismark ponders his responsibilities and the advice from his new friends, he remembers that the fortune teller seemed wise, but that she never mentioned anything about a curse on the land, or anything to indicate the disaster that has befallen the village.


----------



## Legildur (Mar 20, 2007)

Ismark sighs as the weight of responsibility sits heavily on his shoulders.  He to spits on the ground as Dareious and the others speak their mind.  Scratching his ear, he thinks for a bit before deciding and addresses the others quietly.

"We stay together. We'll start with the fortune teller.  Even if she doesn't have any guidance on the problems that have befallen Barovia, she is wise and might yet see a way to organise these people so that I, and we, are free to hunt down those responsible whilst the work that needs to get done around here gets done."

Turning back to the crowd, Ismark raises his hands. "Why do you stand here?" he asks rhetorically.  "You have work to do.  You know what it is.  And so do I," he adds.

Picking someone from the front who he recognises and knows can read and write, Ismark goes forward and grabs him by the shoulder and pulls him back to the rest of the party. "<insert name> here will record your concerns and grievances for when I return at lunch to consider them. He will act as my adviser until I say otherwise. Treat him with respect."

"In the meantime, return to your work, for there is much to do, and you won't get it down standing around here."


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 20, 2007)

Clapping his hands sarcastically, Dareios walks away to find his horse...


----------



## Legildur (Mar 20, 2007)

Ismark frowns in Dareious' direction, but doesn't air his rebuke.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 20, 2007)

Willow simply watches the goings-on with a stoic neutrality, her slender arms folded across her emaciated chest.  Slithergleam rests happily coiled around the quarterstaff strapped to her back.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 20, 2007)

Skorl again looks downcast as they discuss going to speak to the Fortune Teller. "Fortune Teller not kill villagers like wolves," he says in a low voice.


----------



## Endur (Mar 20, 2007)

Arik, the barkeep and owner of the Blood of the Vine inn and tavern, attempts to protest when Ismark pulls him from the crowd and designates him as the recorder of grievances.  

"But Ismark, I have guests to serve.  I have rooms to be made.  Your room, and the rooms of these other out of town guests.  An inn is a heavy responsibility!"

Eventually, Arik acquieses with a  "But only until lunchtime when you return."

The disappointed crowd disperses.

The adventurers leave the village of Barovia, heading towards the Vistani camp.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 20, 2007)

When he returns with his horse, Dareios will offer one of the women to ride on it, while he will keep walking.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 20, 2007)

Skorl is more than happy to walk. Getting out of the village was a good start to his day.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 23, 2007)

Jack is now focused again on the quest to learn about the Curse, and how it can be lifted. He scratches the new beard growing on his face absently, he has not shaved since coming to Barovia. "*We need to find some way to break the curse here*." he mutters.


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 23, 2007)

Politely turning down Darieos' offer, Ashlyn whistles, and the day brightens for a moment as a shaft of sunlight coalesces into her mount _Starlight_.

Swinging into the saddle, she prepares to ride.  "Come then, lets find the forturne teller."


----------



## Kafkonia (Mar 23, 2007)

"Thank you, Dareios," Allessandra remarks, "but I would rather walk. You can sit on it." She smirks briefly before managing to hide it.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 24, 2007)

Willow puts her hand to her face to cover a fake cough, and a real smile, as Allessandra's shot finds its mark.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 24, 2007)

"As you wish, my lady." Dareios, who has obviously not understood the slight offense, swings himself on the horse's back. "Just tell me if you tire."

When he has assured himself that the saddle comfortably holds him, let's Dammerung prance on the hind legs for a moment, until he spurns his horse forward...

With every step he gets away from the cursed village and its unfriendly people, Dareios' temper seems to lighten.


----------



## Endur (Mar 24, 2007)

The burgomaster and the party of traveling adventurers leave the village of Barovia by old road heading north.  The party crosses the Ivlis river while the foreboding Svalich woods stand to your left.  The party heads along the road until they reach a crossroads.  

An old wooden gallows creaks in a chill wind blowing down from the high ground to the west.  A frayed length of rope dances from its beam.  The well-worn road splits here, and a signpost opposite the gallows points off in three directions: "Barovia" to the east, "Tser Pool" to the north, and "Castle Ravenloft" to the west.  Across from the gallows, a low wall, crumbling in places, partially encloses a small plot of graves-- presumably housing those who died at the end of that rope.  

The left fork circles around the Mountain to eventually lead to Castle Ravenloft.  The right fork leads down to the Tser Pool, an area where the Ivilis River widens and where the Vistani camp and Madam Eva can be found.  

Ismark remembers that his father once hung a murderer from this rope, but the burgomaster of Barovia rarely invoked the death penalty for crimes.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 24, 2007)

Skorl stops at the crossroads, faces into the wind and sniffis the air like some kind of wild animal. The warrior's open cloak whips around him in the stiff breeze, but he doesn't seem to be bothered the least by the chill. Surely, growing up in the mountains must have acclimated him to the cold.

After a few minutes, he turns and heads down the right fork. He wasn't sure what lay ahead in the Vistani camp, but it had to be better than the boredom of the village they had left behind. Adjusting the straps holding the plate greaves to his forearms, the half-orc jogs out ahead of his companions, taking point as they travel between the old and gnarled trees of the Svalich Wood.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 24, 2007)

Willow brushes her stringy hair out of her eyes and tightens her cloak.  With chills that are most certainly _not_ caused by the wind slowly creeping up her spine, she follows Skorl down the right fork.  At the moment, she couldn't think of a better companion to have than the apparently fearless half-orc.


----------



## Legildur (Mar 24, 2007)

Ismark the Lesser pauses before the gallows for a few moments.  He thinks briefly of his father and the responsibility that now lies with him before moving on to follow Skorl.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 25, 2007)

Dareios leads his horse to the graveyard and looks over the wall for anything unusual.

"Maybe we should check this place tonight", he shouts to the others. "The angry fallen may be a reason for the curse on this land."

Not wanting to fall back, Dareios spurns Dammerung to follow the others...


----------



## Kafkonia (Mar 26, 2007)

Looking at the gallows, Alessandra shakes her head. "Death is so rarely the answer," she remarks softly to herself. "And yet sometimes what other choice is there?" Turning from the sight, she follows her companions.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 26, 2007)

*Jack Morrow*



			
				Ivid said:
			
		

> "Maybe we should check this place tonight", he shouts to the others. "The angry fallen may be a reason for the curse on this land."




"*I think their rising would be more a manifestation rather than a cause of the Curse*."

Jack scratches his stubble. "*Worth checking out though*."


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 26, 2007)

Ashlyn steers Starlight over towards the ruined wall and spends a few moments inspecting the area.

OOC:  _Detect Undead_


----------



## Voadam (Mar 30, 2007)

*Jack Morrow*

"*Any look disturbed, Ashlyn?*"


----------



## Endur (Mar 30, 2007)

The graves appear unkept and not maintained.  None of the graves appear to be disturbed in an out of the ordinary fashion.

Ashlyn does not detect undead.  If undead are buried more than three feet underneath the ground, she would not be able to detect the presence of undead.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Mar 30, 2007)

Dareios slowly leads his horse along the graveyard wall, then turns back to the waysign.

"Don't let Skorl go alone. I don't trust witches and their fowl magics."


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 30, 2007)

Ivid said:
			
		

> Dareios slowly leads his horse along the graveyard wall, then turns back to the waysign.
> 
> "Don't let Skorl go alone. I don't trust witches and their fowl magics."




[sblock=ooc]what's the will save to resist the excessive use of poultry jokes?  [/sblock]

Willow cocks an eyebrow at Dareios's statement, wondering just when, exactly, was the last time was that he encountered a witch and her _foul magics_.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 30, 2007)

Looking at Willow, Jack suddenly has a horrifying thought and moves over to Ismark. "*Ismark, are there any druids in the area? I know there was that corrupted priest of the Sun God in the village, but are there any of the Old Faith here?"*


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 30, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "*Any look disturbed, Ashlyn?*"




Ashlyn turns Starlight back towards the road and begins catching up with the other.  "No, I don't see anything out of the ordinary here.  We should continue on."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 30, 2007)

Skorl comes to a stop a hundred feet or so down the road when he realizes the rest of the group is not following. He stands there, watching, sniffing the air as his cloak billows about him.


----------



## Legildur (Mar 31, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Looking at Willow, Jack suddenly has a horrifying thought and moves over to Ismark. "*Ismark, are there any druids in the area? I know there was that corrupted priest of the Sun God in the village, but are there any of the Old Faith here?"*



Ismark scratches his clean shaven face... the razor having slightly irritated the skin around the neck. "Not sure," he replies simply. "There are rumours of elven folk nearby, but I have never met any."[sblock=ooc]Question for the DM really.  [/sblock]


----------



## Endur (Mar 31, 2007)

As far as Ismark knows, the inhabitants of the isolated village of Barovia followed Pelor.  

There are rumors of elves and fey living in the Svalich woods, although Ismark has never met any of them.  Ismark has no idea, what if anything, the elves and fey believe in.


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 4, 2007)

Willow catches up to Skorl and waits with him for the others; she has no desire to be anywhere near the old graveyard or the gallows.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 5, 2007)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Ashlyn turns Starlight back towards the road and begins catching up with the other.  "No, I don't see anything out of the ordinary here.  We should continue on."




Jack nods and walks on thinking. When he gets close to Willow he says softly in elven, hopefully so that only she can hear [sblock]"_*These humans are only familiar with god faiths. The 'witches' could be druids*_.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 5, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Jack nods and walks on thinking. When he gets close to Willow he says softly in elven, hopefully so that only she can hear [sblock]"_*These humans are only familiar with god faiths. The 'witches' could be druids*_.[/sblock]





Also in elvish, she replies,

[sblock]"It is possible--the magic is indeed similar.  That makes it comforting to know that the townspeople may once again find reason to use their decrepit gallows should they make the connection.  I'll be certain to watch my back that much more now, thank you."[/sblock]Her nerves are already on end and this wasn't helping, but she knows Jack does have a point, and she figures she may be called out to lead when the time comes because of it.  She was definitely _not_ looking forward to that.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Apr 5, 2007)

Dareios scratches his bristly head, as he hears how Jack asks Ismark.

"Can druids be the masters of undead? - I mean, these woods look healthier than the cursed castle... Not half as cursed, actually..."


----------



## Voadam (Apr 9, 2007)

Ivid said:
			
		

> Dareios scratches his bristly head, as he hears how Jack asks Ismark.
> 
> "Can druids be the masters of undead? - I mean, these woods look healthier than the cursed castle... Not half as cursed, actually..."




"*No. Druids consider undead abominations. Druid magic works with the forces of nature, not in such unnatural things as undeath*."


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Apr 11, 2007)

Dareios abruptly stops his horse and, bewildered, looks at Jack.

"So, the druids are not the source of the undead plague? _ Maybe we're just investigating in a totally wrong direction."


----------



## Voadam (Apr 11, 2007)

Ivid said:
			
		

> Dareios abruptly stops his horse and, bewildered, looks at Jack.
> 
> "So, the druids are not the source of the undead plague? _ Maybe we're just investigating in a totally wrong direction."




"*Of course not. However if the witches are druids, they should be in touch with the Land and might know more about the Curse or about events that are going on. Or the witches could be non druids and practice black magic connected with the Curse. Either way this is worth checking out and investigating. We are on the right path.*"


----------



## Legildur (Apr 11, 2007)

"It makes sense to me," agrees Ismark as he gently nudges his mount onwards from the small graveyard.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Apr 11, 2007)

Dareios looks skeptical, but then shakes his head and laughs.

"Whatever..." He grins coldly. "Witches, druids, undead... All the same. All will end by my sword."


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 11, 2007)

Ivid said:
			
		

> Dareios looks skeptical, but then shakes his head and laughs.
> 
> "Whatever..." He grins coldly. "Witches, druids, undead... All the same. All will end by my sword."




At Dareios' words Willow stops in her tracks and spins back on her heels.  She glares at him through the windblown strands of hair dancing in front of her face; in a flash, her crossbow is drawn and leveled.  Her hand is steady, and her voice is cold.

"Do you think you can reach your sword before I loose this bolt?  Take back your words, or sleep lightly for fear you may wake without a tongue, for I can assure you that druids, witches, and undead are most definitely _not_ the same.  It is my kindred of which you speak, and I will not have your words defile their memory!"


----------



## Legildur (Apr 11, 2007)

"Enough!" Ismark growls as he rides past, leaving it deliberately unclear whether it was directed at either or both Dareios or Willow.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Apr 11, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> "Do you think you can reach your sword before I loose this bolt?  Take back your words, or sleep lightly for fear you may wake without a tongue, for I can assure you that druids, witches, and undead are most definitely _not_ the same.  It is my kindred of which you speak, and I will not have your words defile their memory!"




As far as you can judge, Dareios appears shocked. "I... I am sorry, my ladyship. Are you from these lands? - I thought you were just a mercenary like me. You are definitely not my enemy... - However," Dareios cleans his throat to mask that he is in a funk, "it might happen that we will have to fight and kill those of your kind, if they are responsible for", he nervously waves his arms, "this mess!"


----------



## Voadam (Apr 11, 2007)

"*Dareious. Be clear. If there are undead kill them. If there are black magic witches cursing the Land and its people then kill them. If there are druids though you do not draw your sword. I will talk to them. Druidism is a faith older than humanity and limited not to one land or one peoples. Druids hold the power of nature tooth and claw, wind and weather, they revere nature and hold ancient lore. They are allies to be sought. If you kill a druid our company is broken and there will be blood among us. Be clear in your mind on this son of man*."


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 11, 2007)

Ashlyn moves up towards Dareios and Willow, trying to defuse the situation.  "Dareios, not all magic is black, you must choose the targets of your anger wisely." Then, turning towards Willow, "But Willow, you must also be willing to accept that there are those who call themselves Druid who do not limit themselves to the magic of the Green.  Any who ally themselves with evil must be stopped, no matter how they name themselves."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 11, 2007)

Skorl shrugs as he tries to follow the conversation back and forth. These people cared too much for labels and such. Either something is your enemy, or it isn't. At least, that is the way the half-orc saw things. He smiles up at his companions, his sharp fangs showing. "No worry. If bad, I kill. If good, they help us."


----------



## Kafkonia (Apr 12, 2007)

Alessandra watches the exchange with an unreadable expression on her face. Unreadable, that is, save for what may be an amused glint in her eye.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 13, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Skorl shrugs as he tries to follow the conversation back and forth. These people cared too much for labels and such. Either something is your enemy, or it isn't. At least, that is the way the half-orc saw things. He smiles up at his companions, his sharp fangs showing. "No worry. If bad, I kill. If good, they help us."




Jack nods. "*Right. Let's press on then.*"


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 13, 2007)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Then, turning towards Willow, "But Willow, you must also be willing to accept that there are those who call themselves Druid who do not limit themselves to the magic of the Green.  Any who ally themselves with evil must be stopped, no matter how they name themselves."




"Please do not mistake me for a naive child, Ashlyn," I know full well what druids are capable of--I am one, afterall, and I've seen more of it in my time than your human years will ever allow.  But when _imbeciles_ such as this can so offhandedly dismiss something they obviously couldn't begin to understand, and consider us _the same_ as the undead who slew my circle, he should be dealt with swiftly and justly.  Perhaps then will he realize the difference."

Willow finally lowers her crossbow and catches up to Jack and Skorl, refusing to look back.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Apr 13, 2007)

Dareios, still cowed by Willow's furious attack, claps down the vizor of his helmet to hide his blush. "I didn't mean to provoke anyone this time", he mumbles...


----------



## Rhun (Apr 13, 2007)

Skorl continues to lead the way down the track, jogging out in front of his companions. He pauses every few hundred feet to sniff the air, cock his head and listen, and carefully survey the land ahead. After a few moments of this, he continues down the track.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 16, 2007)

Jack takes point with Willow and Skorl, his eyes searching for signs of things amiss. While he seems to be losing the graces of human interaction in his obsession with the Curse, his wilderness skills and perceptions of the physical world seem as sharp as ever.


----------



## Endur (Apr 17, 2007)

The party continues past the crossroads.  The party travels until they find the Vistani camp near the Ivlis river.

The canopy of mist and branches overhead suddenly gives way to open sky-- though the sky is black with rolling storm clouds.  A circle of colorful wagons and a scattering of tents are ranged around a dancing bonfire.  A handful of men and women in colorful garb sit quietly near the wagons.  Beyond this camp, a small lake reflects the angry sky overhead.

The party sees four wagons, a half dozen tents, and perhaps a dozen people moving around the camp.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 17, 2007)

Jack walks up to ther nearest person and says "*We are here to see the seer Madam Eva*."


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Apr 17, 2007)

Dareios quietly leads his horse next to Jack, and looks down on the gypsies from Dammerung's back. He tries to look as dangerous and intimidating as possible.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 17, 2007)

Skorl steps up next to Jack, doing his best to look intimidating.


----------



## Kafkonia (Apr 17, 2007)

Seeing Skorl and Dareios' behaviour, Alessandra scowls briefly before turning her attention to the gathering, smiling in what she hopes is a winning and believable fashion.


----------



## Legildur (Apr 18, 2007)

Ismark sits straight on his mount and stares into the camp, letting the others do the talking for the moment.  He keeps an eye out for anyone that might meet the description of the missing girl.


----------



## Endur (Apr 20, 2007)

The Vistani man approached by Jack beckons for the party follow him.  Smiling he says, "Many come to have their fortunes told by Madam Eva."

He leads you to a large tent.

Inside the tent, a large old human woman hunches over a table that is dwarfed by her bulk.  Her black eyes gleam as she shuffles a deck of weathered playing cards.  Her hands are bony and spotted with age.  When she speaks, her voice crackles like dry weeds.







Madam Eva says, "Would you have your fortunes read?  Would you dare to know the future?  Would you care to hear words of prophesy"


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 20, 2007)

Leaving Starlight outside, Ashlyn enters the tent.



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> Madam Eva says, "Would you have your fortunes read?  Would you dare to know the future?  Would you care to hear words of prophesy"




"Actually, we were hoping there was something you could tell us of the past and present."


----------



## Voadam (Apr 20, 2007)

Jack answers her "*No. Not my future. I do not care at all to hear about my fortune. I want to know about the Curse on the land and how it can lifted. That is the future I wish to see. You have spoken of it before, to the priest Danovich. He disregarded your words. I would listen. If there are prophecies connected to the Curse I would listen as well*."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 20, 2007)

Skorl's eyes widen at the woman's words. Growing up among the orc clans in the mountains, the half-orc knew well the power of prophecy. The orcish necromancers would conduct ritual slayings of their enemies simply to find out what the future might hold. And now this old lady was offering to show Skorl what his own future might hold.

Skorl steps forward boldly. "You show future. Skorl want to know."


----------



## Legildur (Apr 20, 2007)

Ismark enters the tent and simply folds his arms.  His stern eyes watching over the proceedings as Skorl accepts her offer.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Apr 22, 2007)

Dareios enters behind the others, all quiet.

Seeing how avid Skorl is to know something about his future, he fails in hiding a mocking grin.


----------

